# ISIS Colchester.... Part 3



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hey ladies, new home!

*Happy chatting*

Love
Tracy
x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Blimey - we have a new page already.  I suppose we do  a fair bit!

V excited about tomorrow as can't wait to meet you all (sorry you can't all make it though) and chat face to face. 

Off to tidy the house as I'm way behind with the chores after spending most of the week in Felixstowe helping the in laws settle in. It's been a bind in terms of taking up so much time, and they're the most indecisive people in the world which can make things tense, but they're such kind people that it's nice to repay the favour for once.

Hope you're all having a good weekend and fingers crossed for an Ipswich win this afternoon so our tractor boys are in a good mood  

Cathie x


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi girls,

Hope you are all having a good weekend and for those of you meeting up today wish I could be there.  Feeling a little envious and wish I had just forgotten about all the clearning out we have to do around here.  Move so far though is progressing well.  Everything is nearly wrapped with regard to selling our house (which is a relief) just a few things to sort out on the one we're buying.

Jo - Just wanted to say good luck for treatment.  Are you downregging yet?  You mentioned the 21st but not sure which month you meant.

Claire - Thanks for posting that article.  I had seem something similar somewhere else.    To be honest I think it would have been the perfect treatment for me a few years ago when I had ovulation problems due to PCOS but that doesn't apply now (typical isn't it).  What really worries me about it all is that suddenly the big C word is cropping up next to IVF drugs whereas before we were always told there was no link.

Emma - Definitely won't be at the open evening myself but think it is a great idea.

Well I got my +OPK yesterday.  Feel I have to tell you all because to just ignore the fact would be like saying I have absolutely no faith in getting a +HPT.  This is partly true but I can't let myself give up totally.  My only worry is that I had a bout of thrush and only took the treatment the day before the +OPK so I am worried this (or the medication itself) will prevent anything happening this month

Hope the meet up goes well.  Please let us who are not attending know how it goes.

Sam


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

HI guys,

We got an interesting letter yesterday, It as from Ipswich hospital where i was before i went private at Isis saying that after 18 months of waiting i was at the top of the NHS waiting list for IVF. How crap is that!! You can see why went private!!! It would of been at BoureHall as thats where there NHS patients go. It's very annoying as we paid over 10 grand in treatment and now i wont get anything from the Nhs as i wont be entitled to a free go now. I'm just so glad that we were in a position to pay for treatment or we would only just be starting treatment now and probably not of got this out come with just one go.

Rivka:

Good luck with defrosting your embies I'll be praying for them to grow big and strong. Sorry you are getting bad side affects from the HRT not much longer to go now!!!

Sam:
Glad you got a +opk I don't think the thrush drugs will affect much when you think of the drugs and alcohol some people take and still get preg. Glad the move is going to plan. We are still waiting for a buyer on ours guess we will still be here when Bean arrives.

hope everyone else is well,

take care Liz xx xx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Sam

Waiting for af to show her face, she's due on the 1st Feb and I should start d/r on the 21st Feb.

Hi to every1 and good luck to those of us cycling.

Love Jo xxx


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Liz - Good luck on the house move front, I know what a pain it all is.  Dreading all the hard work of moving so maybe it will be better for you to wait until after the baby is born.  Have you had to show many people around?  That was the part we hated the most - the mass tidy before they came (particularly when a few just didn't turn up!).

Jo - Just a few more weeks waiting then.  Are you sniffing or injecting to downreg?

Sam


----------



## BernieBill (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi Girls

I posted on here last week about the predicament I was in choosing to stay at my current Clinic (ARGC) or moving to ISIS, which I have heard good things about, and is local to me. Well I am pleased to say that after much deliberation (and several emails from Sam - thanks Sam) that i have decided to move to the ISIS, and I have my first appointment there with the nurse on 7th February!!! YAY YAY YAY!!!! So i am now officially (almost!) an ISIS girl!!! Am hoping and praying that this time they can give me what I dream of!!!

Good luck to you all in your quests for your dreams. Many Thanks for all of your words of kindness and all of your advice in helping me to reach this decision.

BB xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Girls

    Sam: I'm sniffing for d/r with Syneral. Starting to worry how much this is going to cost us. We can only afford 1 cycle, so keeping our 
            fingers crossed that it works 1st time (we know that its not likely but we have to give it a go). Its hard not knowing how much 
            of Syneral were going to need or how much of the stimming drugs its going to take. Hope things are going well for u?

    BB:  I would like to welcome u as an Isis Girl. I haven't been coming in here that long, but so far all the girls seem really nice and offer
            loads of support. 

    Liz:  Good luck with the move.

Shame I couldn't meet up with u lot. But I don't drive and getting to braintree would have been a bit of a problem. Maybe next time if its nearer to Ipswich I would love to meet you all.

Love Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi girls!

Just a quick one to say we heard from the lab, and all (!) are embies thawed, 4 in a better condition, so most probably we'll manage to get to blasto but will kmnow more tomorrow.

Jo - hope AF comes quick and you can get going

Bernie - good luck with ISIS

Hello to everyone else!

Rivka x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girls

Really nice to meet Cleo, Cathy and Rivka yesterday and have a good old chinwag - We will have to do it again, It was a good place to meet as not many people in there. 

Rivka -Good to meet you yesterday!  Excellent news that embies are thawed and 4 in good condition, keep us updated and i have everything crossed for you and sending you lots of positives 

Jo - Hope AF turns up soon for you,  Its the only time you want it to turn up isnt it!

BB - Roll on the 7th for you - Good luck with your appointment

Sam - Your move seems to be going so quick (compared to mine last year)  Its hard work though moving all the clearing and packing you have to do.  I had people that didnt turn up when i was selling my house its the worse thing especially when you've spent all morning cleaning it 

Liz - Glad to hear your at the top of the list now   A bit late me thinks 

Cathie/Cleo - Good to meet you yesterday!  Cathie your chocs are delicious!!!

Well i better sign off now
love Lisa xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Rivka -great news on the embies. I was thinking of you this morning, with fingers tightly crossed that you would get good news.   for the next few days.

Lisa - ditto. It was great to meet you too, and glad you enjoyed the chocs. 

Cleo - hope you didn't get stuck in too much traffic on the way back. 

JoJo -   for the d/r. I found synarel loads better than the other one (can't remember the name now) as the side effects were more manageable. 

BB - glad you're joining ISIS. I've no experience of ARCG but the ISIS team really make you feel like a person rather than a stat and in my view that's priceless.

Sam - great that you got a +opk. Hope you had a fun weekend. 

Liz - how are you feeling hun? It's probably as well you didn't come yesterday as the A12 was closed and all the traffic had to trek through Colchester. That's typical, getting to the top of the list now you don't need it. 

Tricksy - how did you get on with the tax return? I was starting to get palpatations every time that ad came on the tv and then when I went to find the papers this evening I had to scrabble on all fours behind teh computer desk to find the log on details and my p60. Thankfully I only set up the business at the beginning of this tax year so it was fairly simple. Next year will be a mare though as I have a huge box full of receipts in no particular order. 

Choccy/Tidds (and anyone else I've missed) - hope you're ok. 

take care all

Cathie x


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi ladies,

Glad you had a good meet up - I'm sorry I missed it and especially the chocs!

Cath - Do you know when you are cycling again?

Lisa - What about you?  Any plans?

BB - Someone mentioned that there is an open evening at the ISIS tomorrow.  Don't know if that interests you.

Rivka - Great great news about all your embies defrosting.  So when is ET planned for?

Jo - Know what you mean about worrying about the cost.  But ISIS success rates are looking good at the moment so think positive - hopefully this will be the only attempt you need.

Hi to everyone else.

Sam


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

It really was lovely to meet you lisa, rivka and Cathie. I can now put faces to some of the people that i've been chatting to. Glad everyhting is going well Rivka and i have everyhthing crossed for you!! cathie the chocolates were a lovely treat!!  Lisa i agree the meeting place was ideal and apart from the A12 being closed it is really easy to get to.

Well i have a little bit of good news, my head confirmed today that he is happy for me to work 4 days a week from after easter    I can't wait!!! just hope it helps reduce some of the stress as i know its going to be a busy year.


hello to everyone else, hope you are all ok.

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Guys, sorry I seem to fall of the thread for weeks at a time   life is just too manic  

Cleo - lucky you working 4 days a week, when I became self employed almost 4 years ago I said I would only work 4 days a week, I still technically have fridays off but I still end up running around like a headless chicken and sqeezing clients in on a friday.....I've got to ring a potential new one tomorrow as well so my fridays will well and truly be full up  

Sam - Good luck with the move, I hate moving, fingers crossed for you

Cathy - I finally managed to file our tax returns today!!! Yep I had mine and hubbys to do, they took so blinking long and our log on passwords have been put in such a safe place we could not find them so had to wait for our new passwords to come before we could file them. I said last year that i would not leave it so late this year but yet again we did. It will not happen again, it drives me insane. I am so peed off that I missed the meet on Sunday, it sounds like you had a good time though, I will be there next time for sure.

Rivka- Great news over your frosties, I'll keep everything crossed for you 

Jo Jo - I hope that af turns up quickly for you and d/r goes well

BernieBill - Welcome to the Isis thread, good luck, we are due another bfp on here

Liz - Typical you get a letter now   My cousin fell with her children at Bourne Hall so I think they are ok. Just sods law that you can't get a refund!!!! Not long now eh?

Lisa - Hope that your ok and everythings going well for you 


Well I had my hysteroscopy done yesterday and everything went well. Apparently there was no sign of the fibroid sticking out at all, I had a bit of polypy tissue around my cervix which they took away and a sample from my uterus was taken. I was totally flaked out all afternoon and just slept and slept. They had to keep waking me up to check my blood pressure as it was too low. I finally got home at 7.30 last night but all was well, that was the main thing. We are now on course to start treatment in about 6 weeks   My treatment plan was discussed to go as follows: (I think and sorry for the spellings!!)
On the pil for 3-4 weeks (as my periods can be irregular)
Buserlilin (for approx 3 weeks) 
Puregon (to start a week afer Buserlelin??)
Clexane to start when I start the Buserlelin
then Pregnyl
Does that sound right?? has anyone else done this course of treatment, did it go ok for you??

Ok, speak to you all soon

xxx


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi girls,


Tricksy - your treatment regime sounds pretty standard to me.  The only part different is the Clexane starting at the same time as the buselelin.  I was only prescribed this from day of Egg Collection so that is interesting.

Cleo - That's good news about the 4 days week.

Rivka - How are those embies doing?

Lisa - are you on the Cyclogest this cycle?

Sam


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Cleo - really pleased work have let you drop a day. It makes such a difference to stress levels having that extra time, but not a massive amount on pay.

Tricksy - 2 returns? No wonder you were having trouble. I'm now starting to worry about the next one as my "accounts" consist of a spread sheet with lots of orders/money taken etc and a huge box of receipts. FIL has offered to help with them but I'm too embarrassed to ask till I've got them vaguely organised.

Rivka - how are you doing? Any news on the development of the embies?

Sam - how's the packing going? 

I've no idea when we'll cycle again, or if. I'm going to get the insulin tests done on the 15th (not been able to get into London first thing in the morning so it's all got delayed) so assume Raj Rai will notify us of the results at some point in March to let us know if he's found anything. If we're recommended another try at IVF it won't be till after Easter, and probably later as we're a bit strapped at the moment. 

 everyone else. Hope you're ok. 

Having a bit of a low week as a few things have made me a bit depressed despite having an upbeat start to the week. It's silly little things that have just got to me when I'm tired but I can't seem to pull out of it and move forward. Hopefully I'll get a good nights sleep tonight and will feel better for it in the morning. Sorry for the me post.

Cathie x


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi there!

Cathie - was lovely meeting you and your chocies are lovely as always, I'm a fan already (as is dh). Sorry you're feeling a bit low hun, it happens to all of us, sending you a  

Lisa - great meeting you too!

Cleo - good to meet you too, and glad you can work 4 days because I'm sure it'll have you stay more relaxed and focused

Tricksy - well done on getting all the tax thingies sorted they sound like a nightmare. Your tx is very similar to mine last time (this time was fet so different) except clexane which I didn't have I think (can't remember the name  ). Good luck and lots of   for it.

Hello everyone else!

About me, yesterday things were not looking good for some of our embies. 3 of them stopped developing and a 4th was too irregular, so they were all abandoned. On the other hand, 2 embies were in very good condition, one 6 cells and 1 8 cells, all regular, so ISIS said I's better have them transferred, because the selection is already done and they were worried about them spending more time in the lab. So from yesterday I'm officially on the 2ww! Testing on the 12th. 
I'm feeling positive most of the time, decided to take the rest of the week off and just relaxing. Spent today sleeping, reading, doing some meditation, and my neighbour dropped in this afternoon for a chat, so I had a good relaxing day so far  . Please please let both our precious embies stay with us!

Rivka x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Rivka

just wanted to send you lots of         and  

Good luck hun

cleo xxxxxxxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girls  

Rivka - Sending you lots of       The 12th 2 days before Valentines - that would be great!!! Keep thinking postive hun got everything crossed for you x

Cath - Sending you a big hug  as your feeling down,  Its very hard to get lifted sometimes I often feel like this especially about 5 days after AF starts,  2 weeks till your insulin tests then,  DH has his leg appointment that day too.

Cleo - Sooooooo glad your boss agreed to a 4 day week you must be really happy!   I know that it has made a big difference to me not going back to work full time (not sure whether it was just that job with the horrible boss woman) or its only working 3 days but i feel a lot less stressed so i'm sure you'll feel less stressed.

Tricksy - Glad all went well with your procedure - Where did you have this done?  Was it at Isis or Colchester General?
Your treatment sounds similar to mine,  the only difference is i didnt go on the pill and didn't start the clexane till day after egg collection.

Sam - No i'm not taking the cyclogest this cycle, Me and DH decided not to try this month mostly due to the fact that DH isnt really up to it at the moment with his broken ankle, when it would have been the right time he was in a lot of pain and we both couldnt be bothered   Its sounds terrible doesnt it but i'm sure everyone knows what i mean.
are you  on a 2ww now?  

Hello to everyone i've missed!

Take care all
love Lisa x


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi every1

Hope ur all doing well.

Cathie - Hope ur feeling a bit better hun

Rivka - sending u loads of positive vibes

Well AF has arrived (never been so pleased to see her) I'll b ringing Isis tomorrow and hopefully they'll send everything I need to get started on d/r for the 21st Feb.

Love Jo xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Rivka - lots of   and   for the 2ww.

Cathie x


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your support and good wishes, it does mean so much!! I've been quite good the last two days with relaxing and feeling positive, today getting a bit restless - I keep thinking about this Zita West book with her advice to be in bed for 3 days ... I try to be on the sofa as much as possible or put my feet up when sitting at the PC. We do try everything, don't we? Been good with meditation too, every day since e/t ,so hoping to keep it up. The ivf CD bit for e/t got on my nerves   because she talks about one of your embies succeeding - we want both of our precous babies to be with us! - and about being philosophical whatever the outcome - grrr! is that positive thinking??!. So I'm just improvising my own thing.

Hope you're all well and thanks a lot for being so supportive!

Rivka x


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi girl's,

Rivka:

I'm so glad you got 2 good embies to be transfered. Sounds like you are taking good care of your self positive vibes coming your way. Don't panic to much with what you are doing I had a *** 2 days before my bfp as i thought it had failed and was so stressed out!!! I believe if it is going to work it will what ever and I'm sure it will for you.

Lisa:

I can see your point about it not being very easy to try!!! this month with a broken ankle. Enjoy not having the stress of the 2 ww this month hun.

Sam:

Have you had your positive opk test?

Cathie:

Sorry you are having a down week hun hope the sunshine we are having will cheer you up. I'm enjoying taking the dog out at the moment lovely time to think.

Jojo:

I so no that feeling when af arrives just before treatment. Not long now till d-regging then it will go really quickly. Good luck.

Cleo1:

Not long till your lapo now hun the time will fly by.

Tricksy:

How are you feeling now hope you have recovered and don't feel to sore.

hi to anyone I've missed.

Take care
Liz xx xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hello, are you all having a good weekend? I'm at work today which is nice as it gives me a chance to sit down and rest a bit. It's been v hectic this week with my aunt's funeral, 2 markets, a wedding fair and a childrens party on top of trying to pop in on the in laws and have my sil and her family to stay. Being busy has helped to get my mind off being down in the dumps though which is good. Thanks for all your support last week. 

Rivka - hope you're not too bored now. During my last 2ww I spent a fortune renting movies to kill the first few days.

Liz -how are you doing? It can't be long now till you finish work.

Jojo - glad you can start soon.  

Sam - how are you? Still packing?

Cleo/Lisa - hello. You ok?

Hello to everyone I've missed

Cathiex


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Girls

I hope every1 has had a nice and relaxed w/e.

I was just wondering is it normal to have my schedule and meds sent through the post? and also what do they come in, been looking on another thread and some of them get everything in nice bags and others get them in carrier bags (just wondering lol)

Love Jo xxx


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi ladies,

Well we've got a moving date of 9th March now so beginning to feel the pressure a little.  The house we are moving to needs total refurbishment which isn't a so much problem financially because we are making money on the move but it is a problem as far as me continuing childminding.  When I move the house will have to be inspected by the authorities that it is "fit for the purpose of childminding" so that really means that we have to get all the work done as quickly as possible.  So me and dh are out hunting kitchens and bathrooms at the moment.  Normally I would be so excited about getting a new kitchen but we're feeling the pressure of time and it is hard to make a choice when you are not actually living in the house it is going to go.  Luckily my sister lives in a similar design house so we have hers to aid our memory.  So feeling stressed at the moment but in a positive way.  At least I have something to partially take my mind off ttc.  

Rivka - Congrats on getting two good embies on board.  Best of luck.  I'm actually about 7 or 8dpo I think so we can be cycle buddlies.  Natural cycle  for me of course so little chance of success but I can't let myself give up yet.  Do the ISIS still not do blood tests?  I always liked this about the ISIS as I would far rather do the testing myself.

Jo - When I was cycling at the ISIS I got some of my meds directly from the clinic and they came in a brown envelope.  But the more expensive drugs (such as the Puregon which needs to be kept in the fridge) came from an outside company and they were delivered by courier well packaged in a cardboard box with ice packs.  All very discrete anyway.  How are you finding the Metformin anyway?  I'm on 1500mg daily and it has been a bit of a wonder drug for me.

Liz - Don't know whether it is just me but it is beginning to feel like you have been pregnant forever and I see you still have 10 weeks to go!  When are you stopping work?  A friend of mine is due 10 days before you and I think she just has 2 more weeks at work left so she is getting so excited.

Lisa - Don't blame you and dh for not wanted to ttc this month and yes I do understand what you mean.  In fact I am most impressed that you have a nice relaxed approached to it.  I can imagine me making dh perform whatever condition he was in!!!  In fact it reminds me of a few years back when I was first starting out with treatment (not at the ISIS).  Well I did a cycle of injectibles (Puregon) to get me to O but with natural bd'ing.  Well I was overstimulated and got OHSS.  By the time it came to O and we had to get down to the business not only did I have the flu (the real flu - never been iller in my life) but my belly had swelled to about 7 months pregnant and I was in lots of pain.  Well the last thing I felt like doing was having sex.  But I did and I think it nearly put us both of for life!  Never want to repeat that again.

Cathie - Glad to hear you are feeling a bit more upbeat this week.  You are normally so bright and cheery on this board and you certainly didn't need to apologise for a "me" post.  It wasn't and in any case it is allowed.

Tricksy/Cleo - Hi.  Hope I haven't forgotten anyone.

I think I'm about 7/8dpo at the moment and it was this time last year that I got my BFP.  I know that anniversaries mean nothing but can't help getting my hopes up if you know what I mean.

Hope you all had a good weekend.

Sam


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Sam:

Keeping everything crossed for you this cycle hun. I am finishing work at 35 weeks and can't wait. I totally feel like i have been pregnant forever ha ha but am loving every second think i will miss it afterwards but Bean will keep me busy then.

Rivka:

Any signs yet!! On my fet i started bleeding 7 days after transfer so didn't get far. Thinking of you fingers crossed. xxx

Cathie

Glad you are feeling better hun, keeping busy is a good thing.

Jo Jo:

When my drugs came my dh had to take them and he couldn't remember what went in the fridge so we end up with everything in there including the cyclogest ha ha. They organised the time to come so someone would be there.

Tidds:

How are you doing hun bet Zac is smiling and laughing now how sweet.

Hi to everyone else

Take care 
Liz xx xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2007)

Hello lovely ladies,

Sam - good luck with your cycle, and hope we both have good news this month! Your move sounds really exciting, it must be a dream to have everything new and as you want it, though bet it's a rush now.

Cathie - hope you have a more relaxed week this week it all must have been too much. I agree with Sam, you are always so cheery it's lovely to read your posts. Hope you feel better this week.
I already work this week, but because it's from home I don'yt have to do full days. It's beter to be occupied and not think about next week's testing (and my boss has an urgent file I need to do, so this keeps her happy as well  ) 

Liz - no signs yet, hope it's no news good news! 7 days after transfer wil be tomorrow though, so fingers crossed  

Hope you all had a nice weekend, ours was nice and relaxing. I had a moment's panic when I thought I felt bleeding but it was actually just white (sorry tmi). So knicker checking had started in earnest  

Rivka x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

well I've just got back from seeing Dr Whitlow at the general to go over things b4 my lap at the end of the month and he has done nothing to ease my mind!! Sorry if this post goes on a bit but now i'm going   

Dr Whitlow bought up about the fact that the lady who did my last scan didn't think that i had an endo cyst and that it could just be a normal one. So he asked if i really wanted to have the lap done. 

I explained that Dr Marfleet said that they wouldn't be able to tell until they were in there and that b4 going for ivf it is advisable (so i've read) to have a lap. He went on to say that if its a normal cyst it can be hard to stop the bleeding and he doesn't like removing them so therefor the lap may be a waste of time. he said that once he removed a normal cyst and couldn't stop the bleeding so he had to remove the ovary    This did nothing to calm me down!! Also kept mentioning that he didn't think he would find anything. Even though i spoke to him about painful heavy periods, painful intercourse, irregular bleeding!!!

He sensed i was a little worried by all of this and then said that he could see why i wanted it done and had to make sure i was fully aware of the facts. 

Now i feel confused, its not that i want to have endo cysts, i just want it investigated. When i came out i had mixed feelings. Can't help thinking am i wasting their time?  And what if something does go wrong and they have to remove my ovaries or more!!!!  

Sorry to carry on... 

Rivka - half way through already! Not long hun. Thinking of you. 

Sam - know exactly how you feel with the move and the renovations. After 2 yrs we are just coming to the end of the work on our house. At times i felt really stressed when picking tiles, kitchen cabinets etc. Supposed to be fun but when we were spending so much money i just wanted to get it right. lets hope you get more good news this month. Anniversaries are important and you just never know!  

Lisa - how are you and poor DH? hope he is getting better. Don't blame you for not ttc this month. We find it difficult to keep at it every month and thats without a broken ankle!! Off to see Notes on a scandal on wed night, have you seen it or read the book? The book was great.


Cathie - how are you hun? hope you are feeling better this week. Sometimes you just have to look after yourself and forget about everyone else. you are always on the go and have a lot on. take care of your self hun and as the others have said you don't need to apologise for the me post....although i would say that, i carried on a bit at the beginning of this one    


Liz- not long to go til mat leave, lucky you! 
Tricksy - how you feeling now? 

hello to everyone else. Hope you are all ok.

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2007)

Cleo - poor you, that's not a very helpful visit you had. I'm sorry I cant tell you anything useful, just give you a  , I know how frustrating it feels when different drs give you different advice. What about calling Dr Marfleet again and asking her what she thinks of all this? She should maybe have a chat with Dr Witlow before they decide what to do. It's difficult as in the NHS they don't aways talk to each other
unlike ISIS. But try to insist. You're definitely not wasting their time! It's your body.

Rivka x


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Cleo - Poor you.  I can only think that this Dr Marfleet wants to cut his waiting list as he was obviously doing his best to put you off until his conscience got the better of him.  Don't let him scare you.  The fact is that you have a cyst and this needs investigating.  If I were you I would insist on the lap but leave it to his judgement as to whether or not it is best to remove the cyst or not.  You are quite right though that you should not be referred for IVF before first having a lap/hyst to determine the reason for your infertility -don't most NHS hospitals have this policy now? - after all you won't know for sure that you need IVF until they have fully completed investigations.  My view is that all operations carry a risk but so does IVF.  What have the ISIS said about your cyst and IVF?  I know when I had a cyst (a follicular one) I wasn't allowed to proceed with treatment until it was gone.  Another ISIS patient who had an endo cyst did IVF but only managed to produce two embies (only one good quality).  She then had the cyst removed and had another attempt and got about 20 eggs.  Don't know whether this was luck or the cyst interefered with treatment.  Who did your last scan - was it someone at the ISIS?  

Rivka - Oh how different the 2WW is when you are a natural cycle to one with treatment.  There's you, worrying about what you doing and what your not and me just carrying on as normal.  In fact on Saturday I went out and ended up drinking too much.  Also been doing some heavy lifting.  I think when you do IVF you are just so aware of your body.  I'm getting loads of cramping at the moment which is annoying me because I'm super aware all the time.

Sam


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girls

Cleo - You poor thing you must be sooooooo confused being told all different things!  I think maybe your best option is to try and get hold of Dr Marfleet and see what she says,  also its your body and the only way they are going to find out exactly what type of cyst it is, is to investigate it.  You are certainly not wasting there time and you need answers!  Let us know what you decide to do.
I know what you mean about the ttc every month - Its a nightmare!!!  I feel like we just do it to order now (that sounds terrible doesnt it...i'm embarrased)
Havent seen Notes on a Scandal yet but hoping to later in the week, havent read the book either but would like to,  Let me know if its worth going to see.  I went to see Blood Diamond last week that was very good.

Rivka - Glad you had a nice relaxing weekend, How are you feeling? I'm sorry the knicker checking has started for you,  Mine always starts on the2nd week,  Any other signs, hope all is going well hun, keeping everything crossed for you - when is your test day?

Cathie - Glad your feeling a little better,  You sound very busy again though with everything going on sometimes when your really busy it keeps your mind off everything else but its difficult.  Hows the choccy business going are you very busy with Valentines chocs?

Sam -9th March thats not long now for moving - Have you started making a list of people to let know, utilities, telephone etc - You'll be surprised how many people you have to let know once you start.  it must be lovely going around choosing all your new kitchens and that.  I can't believe a year has gone past since your anniverssary - Got everything crossed for you this month!
I think the reason i didnt make DH perform (so to speak) is that i wanted a break too and i thought whats another month ( I can't beleive how relaxed i am about it)  i surprised myself!

Liz - Not long till you stop work then Liz - You lucky thing!!!!  Are you all ready and prepared ?

Jo - All my meds came were sent by courier in a polystirene box, there's nothing on there to say they are fertility drugs but the stimming drugs come with ice packs in the box as they need to go straight into a fridge but the company that send them explain everything to you over the phone.  Hows it all going - Have you started down regging yet?

Well i suppose i better get on, day off today and have spend all morning on here!  Hello to anyone i have missed.......sorry.

love Lisa x


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2007)

Lisa - nothing to be embarrassed about, we've been through the 'performing' stage and I guess most couples with fertility problems have. But then I caught myself and thought that it's just making our lives miserable and not getting us anywhere. At least I tried to do it 'discretely' so that he doesn't notice the time of month, which of course sometimes is frustrating if he's not keen that night and I would get annoyed but try to hide it which is of course useless ... It is all very difficult, isn't it? I'm glad you gave yolurselves a break, it's so difficult to relax when you want a child so badly, and it is so understandable you do, but you'll feel better after you relaxed this month. And of course next month your hubby should be in better health and probably looking forward to some fun time with you  

My test day is next Monday. I don't have special signs (except knicker checking  ), but I do get very tired easily, and I let myself being optimistic because every time I was pregnant I was very tired in the same way, so I hope it worked (and that time time I go beyond week 8!!). Oh I want - and am afraid - to hope.

Rivka x


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi girls,

Re the bd'ing to order.  Yes I think we all understand this one.  Like Rivka I also try not to let dh know where I am in my cycle (I think why should both of us feel the stress) but to be honest he always cottons on because suddenly for a few days a month I am extra keen to do the business!

Lisa - I am still impressed with your healthily relaxed attitude to it all.  I know what you mean when you say it is only one more month but in my mind I say but what if this was the month when my lining was extra thick (or my egg extra good).  I'm scared see of missing my only chance.  But I will change one day.  

Rivka - I have read that you get less early symptoms of pg when doing a FET because your hormones are controlled by the drugs (rather than corpus luteum) and therefoere you are not going to notice any changes/signs until enough HCG has built up in your body.  A lot of the early signs that people normally notice are in fact the increase of progesterone/oestrogen produced by the corpus luteum.  So I guess you won't really know until you test.  As for me I know I am a pessimist but I've already given up this cycle.

Sam


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Rivka - hope the tiredness is a good sign. 

Lisa - I know what you mean about bms becoming to order, nothing to be embarassed about though I think we've finally moved away from that. I try not to think about where I am, and also don't say to dh where I think I am but he's a smart cookie and probably works it out himself. 

Sam - sorry you've given up on this cycle. How are you feeling?

Hello everyone else. Hope you're all ok.

Thanks for all your messages alst week. I'm feeling much better now, though Af has just reared her head this morning - 2 days early. It explains why I've been hypersensitive around dh the last few days but I've had no af twinges so was a bit surprised. I'm sure she'll kick in with the cramps soon enough though. I'll try to look on it as a great excuse to have a mammouth soak in the bath later. 

Time for lunch I think. 

Cathie x


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi girls

Lisa My dp always knew when the "time of the month" was coming because like Sam's dh he got   a lot more often lol

Sam we started relaxing more when we found out we had a date to start treatment.

Rivka good luck with ur test on monday. I'll b keeping my fingers crossed for u hun. Try to think    sweetie.

Cath Glad to hear ur feeling a bit brighter hun, Enjoy ur soak later, I always read my book in the bath usually in there for an hour lol.

Yeah I've started to do personals, not many but i'm getting there lol

Hope every1 else is doing well.

Received our invoice from Isis today   Do they wait until we've paid them b4 sending out our meds? (probably a really stupid question). Only got 2 weeks b4 I start d/r and hoping the payment will go through b4 we miss this cycle.

Love Jo xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Jo, there is something that says drugs aren't sent until they're paid for but I have a feeling mine came the day I went in to pay by card so they would have been sent before I paid. They're courriered so with 14 days to go you should have plenty of time. 

I'm with you on the bath - dh gets annoyed as once I'm into my book I can be in there all night.


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Lovely lovely snow everywhere.  The child in me is excited by this.  We've loads of it and all the schools are shut and dh couldn't get to work.  So it feels like a bit of a holiday.

Jo - I seem to remember handing over my credit card details for my drugs but then again remember others coming and being billed for them afterwards.  

Sam


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi girls

The snow came this morning, now its all slushy yuk!! 2 of my boys have been of school, they've been out in it all day and have come back in soaking. just picked the other 1 up and now he's out in it.

Rang Isis up last nite and they said I'd still get the meds even though I haven't paid for them yet. Organon rang me up this morning and their delivering next Thursday morning. getting really excited now.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all!!

     

all this snow and our school didn't close   still had to battle my way in!!  

A lto of my kids we're off and the ones that did make it in were maoning because they wanted to be outside playing in it!! Oh well at least i break up for half term tomorrow!! so i suppose i can't moan that much  

I have decided i am going ahead with the lap as its better to have it all checked out b4 i start IVF. i'm really scared about everything, what if they do something wrong and hurt me? What if i do have endo? But also what if they don't find anything and i'm still no wiser or nearer getting the baby i want??

Sam - i'm not at ISIS yet, this is through the general and dr marfleet. Glad you had a lovely day today! it is a great feeling when you get an unexpected holiday!! Hope the packing is going well.

Lisa - Don't be embarrassed about the bmi, its the same for us too! I saw notes on a scandal last night and although it was a good film it wasn't the same as the book! judi dench was superb though. I fancied going to see
Blood diamond, quite like leonardo!!   . hope DH is still getting on the mend.

JoJo - good news about the drugs, good luck hun.   

Rivka - How you holding up? Not long now hun. Got everything crossed for you. Even my legs as its the wrong time of the month for me     Sending you lots of   and   .

CathB - how are you doing hun? Are you really busy with valentines chocolates? Glad you are feeling better and i hope you ejoyed your long soak, are you reading any good books at the moment?

Liz - hope you and bump are well.

hello to everyone else, hope you all enjoyed the snow! 

Cleo xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2007)

Hello there!

Now that was lovely all that snow yesterday, but now just boring rain! At least I managed getting a haircut after work yesterday, last time it wasn't that good but the guy who did it yesterday (who's more expensive) did a brilliant job, it always makes me feel so much better when I have a good hair cut, so I think it justifies the cost  

Cathie - glad you're feeling better, hope af comes easy this time. How's Valentine's chocolate making getting on.

Cleo - have a nice half term! I think you're doing the right thing, it's always better to check. I only had a hysteroscopy done after 1st (failed) ivf cycle, noone ever thought to mention to me before that I should  . Fingers crossed that it all goes well.

Sam - don't give up just yey, you never know. Someone once said to me something very clever: if you hope and it goes well then fine, if you hope and are disappointed then at least you had a nice time while you hoped. It changed my attitude completely, I also used to be a pessimist but now I try to think at least I'm enjoying the wait if I imagine it going well. I'll always have time to be disappointed later if needs be, I've been there many times already - we all have!

Actually, I have been less tired for the last couple of days. Hope it's no sinister sign! At least makes me feel better when I'm not exhausted and headachy at 8 pm. Can't wait until my test day - please please please!

Have a lovely weekend everyone.

Rivka x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girls

Wot a grim day!!!  I prefered the snow!!!

How are we all doing?  Not much to report with me,  AF arrived last week (no suprise there would have been the immaculate conception) 
Dh has his hospital appointment on Thursday so i've got everything crossed that they take the pot off 

Rivka -How are you?  Your friend is very clever with those little words of wisdom i think i will try to adopt that approach - I certainly need to become more positive about things.  I'm good like that for other people but i have trouble putting it into practice myself.
Good luck for test day - Its Monday isnt it?

Cleo - Sorry you had to trapse into school - I think they were all shut round here, all the kids up our road were out snowball fighting, I think DH was jealous he was itching to get our there!
I think you've made the right decision going ahead with the lap at least you will have investigated all areas before going ahead with ivf.
I'm going to see Notes on a scandal next week, do you recommend the book to read then,  I'm a bit of abook worm so any recommendations please. Blood diamond was brilliant and Leonardo was lovely!!! 

Cath - How are you feeling?  Busy with those valentines choccys?  I suppose your busy with Easter ones too now?  Good luck with your blood tests this week

Sam - Hope all your heating was ok during the cold snap,  DH and I were both at home that day but we couldn't go out in it cos of his crutches.........bless

Jo - Great that the meds are arriving next week..........exciting!!! When do you start d/r?


Bye for now
Lisa x


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Not much to say from me, bump growing well increases about 1cm a week now sometimes i wake up in the morning and say to dh I've grown over night quite amazing really. I have a breast feeding course on Friday which will be good as i am keen to try and bf.

Rivka:

Only one more sleep till test day, are you doing it first thing? I'm so routing for you hun, Keep us updated wont you. Good Luck xx xx

Lisa:

It is hard to be positive when you keep disappointed isn't it. I haven't got to the cinema lately want to see "Hannibal Rising".

Jo:

Only a week now till it's all systems go with treatment bet the time is dragging now.

Hi everyone else have a nice weekend.

take care Liz xx xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Morning all. I was sure I'd posted last night but clearly my computer decided it wasn't up to scratch and deleted it!

Rivka    for this morning. 

Hope you all had a good weekend. Had a busy one, nothing new there, but Valentines is nearly there so we can put our feet up in a few days.

Cathie x


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2007)

I wanted first to thank you all so much for your support, it's been so important to me. And I want to share my good news with you: I have a  !

I have a confession to make: I tested yesterday too (bad girl!). It was a faint bfp so it made me more hopeful, but today is a proper one! And I tested twice  

On Wednesday I'm going to St Mary's where I was investigated for reccurent m/c, they need to see how to support my pg this time. I try not to think about the previous times and just be positive. It's rather easy today as I feel on cloud nine!

Lots of luck to everyone waiting for their dream to come true, and I'm sure and positive we'll all get there, and form a very nice mums' club!

Rivka x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Congratulations!!!!! i'm so pleased for you.     

Yey!! Bet you're on  .

it gives me hope and some good news at last!!

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Rivka

  

Just came online to check your news. Congratulations - you must be so thrilled (though I guess a little scared). Glad to hear you have an appointment at St Mary's so quickly, that will be so reassuring for you. So, do you have any symptoms. It is about time we had another BFP on here.
Just a quick hello to everyone else. Very busy this week as it is half term so I have my little girl to mind every single day so not a lot of time for computer time. No luck for me this cycle. I did end up testing at 12dpo (just to put myself out of misery) and got the negative I knew I would but still need to see on paper as such. So now just waiting for AF to appear which should be today. Getting more and more despondent as the month's go by.

Sam


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Yeh Rivka!!!!  Congratulations       

Soooooooooo pleased for you hun!!!!  I bet you are on cloud 9!!!

Best of luck for your appointment on Wednesday - How did you get in that quick  Are you seeing Raj?

It gives me a positive boost your BFP 

lots of love 
Lisa xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Rivka -


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hello lovely ladies!

its half term      !!!! Which, after a day of working at home yeaterday, i can now start to enjoy! I've started by having a nice lie in this mornign and breakfast in bed! off to a spa tonight, the new one which was the Kingsford park hotel in Colchester, anyone been? I love lazy days!!!  The only thing putting a bit of a dampner on it is that AF is due on friday and i cannot get it out of my head   . Keep thinking this is my last chance b4 my lap and i'm desperate!! There is no reason why this should be different to the past 3 1/2 years, apart from i've been eating healthier since new year. Oh well will just have to wiat....but it really is driving me   .

Rivka - how are you hun, has it sunk in yet? good news about going to St Mary's. You take extra special care of yourself and get DH to take care of you too.  

Lisa - the book Notes on a scandal is brilliant, much better than the film but then thats always the way. The film was pretty good but it didn't stick to the book. DH wants to see hannible rising tomorrow night, not really a romantic valentines film   still i suppose at least he's taking me out.   so i should be grateful. We quite often go on a wednesday and do orange wednesdays as we're with orange for our phones    Buy one ticket get one free!

Cath - you can oput your feet up soon hun...not for long though Easters on its way      . Are you doing anything special tomorrow night? Dh doesn't buy you chocolates does he?  

Sam - sorry about   . I know how you feel, I used to test early every montha and now i don't bother. I was wasting so much money on pregnancy tests. Although this month i don't know if i'll be able to hold off. Hope the move's going well. Half term's a bit different for you then?

Jojo - how's it all going?? Meds there?? Good luck hun.

Liz - 1cm a week!!   wow ! Not long now hun. Hope the breastfeeding course went well.

hello to everyone else who i've missed.

Off to lay around in bed some more      i love lazy days !!

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Morning girls

Rivka - huge   hun. Have a healthy and happy nine months.

Cleo - Meds are coming on Thursday morning, getting really excited. Think I have cystitus (sp) drinking loads.

Cath - Hope ur enjoying a few days of relaxation.

Sam - I know its easier said then done but please try and stay positive, u never know whats around the corner.

Liz - I can't believe I've only got 8 days to go. Pleased that the bump is growing well, Sorry but I don't know how far on u are??

Lisa - I start d/r on the 21st Feb. Hope ur dh has his pot taken off, so u can get back to  

Hi to every1 else if I've missed u.

Love Jo xxx


----------



## Matisse (Mar 31, 2006)

Congratulations !
Wishing you lots of luck x


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

hi all,

Rivka:

         
I'm so excited for you hun glad they are right onto helping this preg stay safe. Will they be doing in blood tests to check your betas? I had a stressful start to these prg with a low beta and no heart beat at first scan, so i do feel for you at this early stage but when you think what your egg has been through with being frozen then thawed it must be very tough. I'm so positive for you good luck for the next nine months it will fly by.

Jo Jo:

that has come along quickly hasn't it meds on Thursday!!!! I'm 31w4d so in the final stage now yay!! I must admit i have really enjoyed being preg as have not had any bad symptoms. 

Lisa:

How is work going still enjoying it? I'm so not ready for Bean yet still got loads to buy, need to get hospital bag ready soon. Am getting nervous about labour now.

Sam:

Sorry AF has turned up. How is the packing going?

hi everyone else.

Take care

Liz xx xx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Liz

I've just noticed ur edd, thats the same day that my niece is due to give birth. I truely enjoyed all my births, although long 1's (36hrs, 14hrs and 32hrs) Have u got a birth plan sorted yet?

Love Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Thanks a lot for your congratulations, I value your support so much and it great to share news with you. 

Sam - so sorry about your bfn, thinking of you   Try to be optimistic, if I can get pg fet after fresh cycle fails then anybody can.

Liz - they'll do a blood test, I think, to see how much aspirin I need and whether my blood is too thick. Sorry, don't know what betas are  . Did you get them checked at St Mary's? Must have been such a shock not to have heartbeat at first scan, I'll keep this in mind if this happens to me, as now you're soon going to give birth to beanie! I bet you are a bit nervous, but hope you enjoy the experience like Jo did.

Cleo - not really sunk in yet, I even did another test this morning, to be sure   But I'm determined to be happy about being pg and try not to worry too much, easier said than done but that's my plan.

Lisa - yes, I was amazed they gave me an appointment so soon! I don't know who I'll see, they said it'll be someone from their team. I never saw Raj, I always had Prof. Regan, so wonder who it's going to be. Had a rush these two days with organising the referral letter so quickly, and only this afternoon I was told the fax arrived, so relieved!

Rivka x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

HAPPY VALENTINES DAY 

hope you have fun whatever you are up to!



Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hope every1 is having a great Valentines Day and DP's are been very romantic.   

Is any1 going out this evening or having a romantic night in *wink wink* It was Dans birthday yesterday so I took him out for a meal last night and he's taking me to the cinema tonight, any ideas what to see ladies??


Love Jo xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hope you're all having a nice Valentines day. DH is doin well trying to be romantic and got me some nice presents. Hopefully we'll still get a nice meal together - although things are running behind schedule. 

Today has been taken up trying to help my mum. She's broken her leg in Japan and is having trouble speaking to anyone who can help her find out what is happening and it took a day to get hold of us to let us know. I may have to fly out to be with her whilst they operate and then accompany her home again but they're 9 hours ahead and even though I spoke to the Foreign Office the consul doesn't open again till midnight tonight to help her out. 

Dinner is on so best go and sort it out. Take care

Cathie x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girlies

How is everyone? Did everyone have a nice Valentines Day? I got some nice pressies so i was chuffed, What did everyone else get up to?
Me & DH have been to Broomfield today and they have taken his pot off - YEH!!!!!  were soooooooooooooooo pleased so he will have to be extra careful now, hes off for another 4 weeks and is waiting for physio now. His leg is disgusting though all the skin is peeling off.........yuk!!!!

*Cath* - So sorry about your mum breaking her leg it's bad enough doing it here but to do it in Japan where you don't speak the same language and are so far away from home - poor thing! And poor you having to go out there to bring her home, I hope you get something sorted.

*Jo * - What did you go to see at the pictures? Blood Diamond is good and Notes on a scandal. Did your meds come?

*Rivka * - How are you? How did your appointment go? Is it sinking in yet that you got that BFP!!! You take good care of yourself hun, hope that you have a stressfree 9 months 

*Liz * - Works going well thanks, still temping at the same place but really enjoying the freedom and not being in a job every day. God i can't believe your nearly at your due date. Are you all set? Have you done your bag yet and trial runs to the hospital - you must be so excited/nervous!

*Cleo * - Hows your half term break going? Been up to much? does DH have time off with you?
I went to see Notes on a Scandal - really enjoyed it Dame Judi was brilliant in it, I will look out for the book now to read. I am off to see Hannibal tonight did you go? I do like a good old scary horror  
Hope AF stays away for you hun 

*Sam -* Hows things Sam? Sorry about AF turning up.

Right better get off
Take care all and sorry if i've forgotten anyone
love lisa xxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Well I'm getting nervous now about labour, Am trying to get organised going to mothercare on Saturday to buy the stuff for my hospital bag.

Rivka:

How did it go yesterday? Betas are the test they do to see how strong a preg it is and then they may do them 2 days later 2 where they should of doubled. Hope all is well.

Lisa:

Glad the temping is working for you. I have only 3 weeks left at work and i can't wait till then. Getting uncomfortable now when sitting standing or laying ha ha!!!!

Jo Jo:

God 36 hours!!! that was long were you induced? have you got any tips for me, and is they anything you wished you'd taken in your hospital bag but didn't? did your Meds come today?

Cleo:

Did you have a nice time at the spa? Hope the rest of the week was as relaxing.

Cathie:

Sorry to here about your mum how awful to be so far away. Hope you can speak to someone who can help.

hi everyone else

take care Liz xx xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2007)

Hello there,

Cathie - poor you, I hope things are sorted with your mum soon, it must be so stressful for you. Are you going to Japan then?

Lisa - glad that your hubby's pot is off, hope he's more mobile now and feeling better. Is he really bored at home? It's only begging to sink in, the bfp, and I'm determined not to let myself worry and imagine things that could go wrong!

Liz - have you got what you need for the hospital bag? How exciting. I hope it all goes smoothly for you, and just relax in the meantime  

Hello everyone else!

At St Mary's I had a scan and blood tests. In the scan the girl kept looking for beanie but of course not seeing anything as it's too early. This made me quite nervous, I started to think I've imagined that bfp, that it was a dream. So I asked them to give me beta test (thanks for explaining the term, Liz!). It come back 365, which is supposed to be good for early pg. But the nurse who called me from there said it doesn't mean anything as it has to be repeated, which the dr never said anything about! She also said I have to do it there but I really didn't want to go all the way to London for a blood test. Then I called ISIS and they were really nice, they reassured me my level is ok and said if I wanted to (although they don't think I have to) I could have the repeat blood test with them. So I did it today and will get results on Monday. I hope it helps me to feel more sure about things. In St Mary's they also checked my blood clotting as they suspected that when pg I get raised levels and maybe it's what's causing the m/cs. Sure enough it was raised, so now I'm taking double dose of aspirin, 150 mg. Next scan at St Mary's in a couple of weeks. So now just taking it easy, taking all the meications, and hoping it works.

Rivka x


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Rivka:

I'm so pleased the levels sound really good fingers crossed for the results one Monday. Now you have the longest 2 weeks ever i thought the 2ww was bad but i found this time worst. Hope you find things to take your mind off everything. Have you told your family yet, I waited till 12 weeks as was so paranoid something would happen. I am buy the stuff for my bag 2 day. Nervous now.

hope everyone has a good weekend

take care 

Liz xx xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2007)

Liz - thanks! You understood my feelings so well. I just wrote you a pm too.

Hope you're all having a good weekend.

Rivka x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Good evening

well its sunday night and the end of my week off!   School tomorroww. oh well at least the kids aren't back until tuesday. really busy though as have to sort everything oit for the time i won't be there.

Well Af came on friday as planned, and as usual i have been laid up in bed for much of the weekend and taking loads of pain killers. my period pains seem to be getting worse. Not much fun.

Starting to feel nervous about my lap, just want it done and to know the outcome. Not long i suppose.

Rivka - how you doing hun? It sounds like they are taking good care of you. Sending you lots of   all this waiting around must be driving you nuts. It is all to make sure everything goes well though. Thinking of you. xxx

Lisa - Glad DH has had the pot removed, hope life is getting back to normal a bit. We didn't manage to go and see hannibal but i did see Hot fuzz last night which was really funny. can't believe how expensive the cinema is though, we usually go on a wednesday and get half price tickets. It was £16 last night!! Notes on a scandal is great isn't it but you must read the book, its even better. Had a relaxing half term, can't quite believe its over. 

Cath - how's your mum?? Hope she managed to get help. Can you relax now that valentines is over or has eater started for you already??

Liz - 3 more weeks of work...you lucky    . How you feeling. i have 2 pregnant friends at the momant both half way through and they are just starting to feel nervous. One is on her 2nd though so she knows what to expect. She says it has to come out and its definatly worth it!! Not long though. The spa was lovely, just what i needed. I might even join.

Jojo - Not long for you!   

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all well.

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi girls,

Don't have much time to come online nowadays as the move is only just over 2 weeks off at the moment and have lots to do.  To make matters worse I have to have an Ofsted inspection because I am childcaring.  It is due any day now so I am trying to clear the house but am not able to do too much because I still have to present this safe, tidy house for the childcare authorities.  What with trying to get the builders organised for the new house it is a bit all too much at the moment.  So I apologise now but probably won't be around the board too much for the next month or so.

Rivka - I do admire your attitude and yes you are totally right you should try not to let yourself worry and just enjoy being pregnant.  Hard I know that I have a feeling you will be able to do it.  I don't know why they bothered to give you a scan at st Mary's as is obviously that wouldn't be able to see anything and all it could have done is worry you.  But it does sound like they are looking after you well and thank goodness they checked your blood clotting levels.  Mine are raised normally which is why I had to take the Clexane during treatment.  

Cleo - Sorry you are so laid up with AF.  Do you know why this is?

Hello to everyone else and sorry for lack of personals.

Sam


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2007)

Cleo - sorry you had bad AF, hope you're feeling better now. Hope the school work is getting too much!

Sam - oh you have so much on your plate! Hope the move and the inspection go well. You sound like such an organised person, I'm sure you'll make a success of it all. 

Cathie - how's your mum?

Lisa - hope things are easier now that dh had his pot removed.

Not much new from me. My repeat beta test arrived today and it's fine, so one thing less to worry about. 

Hope you all have a good week,

Rivka x


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi all

Sorry not doing personals I'm so mixed up at the moment.

As u know I was due to start d/r on Weds so I did a pregnancy test this morning just to b on the safe side. I tested positive. So I went to see my dr this morning and she sent me to our EPU in Ipswich.

Not good, Not bad.  EPU did a scan and showed absolutley nothing (nothing in the womb or tubes) It may be too early. They did a beta test, should get the results tonight, and we have to go in for another on Weds (3.30pm). 

Rang Isis when we got home and they said I may have fallen pregnant at the end of my last cycle or the beginning of this cycle, which is y I have a positive result but no sac.

Obviously not starting IVF this month. So I need lots of positive vibes to hope this is a viable pregnancy.

Going crazy don't know what to think or do.

Love Jo xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Jo    I've heard of this happening to a couple of people who are now well along in their pregnancies so I'm keeping everything crossed for you. 

Rivka - glad the beta tests came back positive. That must be a bit of a weight off, rounds 1 and 2 to you. 

Sam - hope you manage to get the house sorted and a good OFSTED. What bad timing.

Cleo - hope school was peaceful without the kids today. Sorry the witch was mean to you.

Liz - did you get the bag done? These last few months have flown by, I can't believe you're nearly there already.

Lisa - glad your dh has had his pot off. Must make life a lot easier. 

Hello to everyone else that I've forgotten. Hope you're all ok. 

My mum still isn't sorted though at least they have made a firm decision on the operation. They're doing it tomorrow, probably whilst we're asleep over here, and then if all goes well she'll be home sometime towards the end of next week. After discussing it with various family members I decided that I won't go if she's going to be in hospital the whole time, but will if she gets discharged before she's fit to fly. She's being a pain though as she's refusing to make any effort to decide what to do and seems to think her friends will help out. I'm happy to have her here with us for a month or so even though I'll be   by the end of it but I can't imagine her friends would do the same as she can be incredibly rude (unintentionally) and they won't stay friends for long.

Dinner is calling so I'll stop ranting now!

Cathie x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Strangers, sorry I have not been about again for a while but its been a bit of a nightmare here.

Mind you sounds like lots of you are having problems too  

Cath - I hope that your Mums op goes well and she is well enough to go back to hers when she gets back, sounds like you could have a tough time if she comes to stay with you!!

Jo Jo - You must be going crazy, I sort of know how you feel, when we were in Vietnam and I found out that I was pregnant it was an emotional turmoil. I knew that it was not good (not to say that yours won't be) as I was a week late and only got a very feint + but there is always that voice in the back of your head telling you yes, no, yes, no all the time. I have got everything crossed for you xx 

Rivka -     Congratulations to you, you must be so thrilled. Have you got you EDD yet? Take care & keep taking those Asprin  

Sam - Sounds like you are up to your neck in it too! Good luck with the move and the inspection, its always so nerve racking when things change

Cleo - Good luck with the kids back tomorrow. I hope that AF has slowed down and you a are feeling better. Don't worry about the lap, you are a lot better having it done, at least you will know that you are starting ivf with everything in tip top condition

Liz - Lucky you only having 2 weeks of work left. Not sure if I have said before but I have just noticed that you are due on 14th April, my birthday   what a great day to be born!! Hope that you are feeling ok and not growing too much more! 

Lisa - Hope that hubby is feeling better now he has his plaster off and you are getting back to some sort of normality

I hope I have not forgotten anyone!!

Now for my update. Well, I had my hysteroscopy done on 29th (Monday) and all seemed to go well. Everything looked as it should and I just had some polypy stuff scrapped off near to my uterus. nothing major at all. I bled afterwards, as expected. By the Friday I was bleeding a lot heavier and had a few clots (sorry if this is too much info), I rang the hospital and spoke to the nurse who said that she would speak to my consultant, I just wanted confirmation that it was all normal. My consulatant rang me almost straight away and was really lovely. She offered to see me that evening or in the morning. I said that the morning would be fine. I will cut out most of gory bits but by Saturday morning I was bleeding so heavily I was dashing (or should I say waddleing) to the loo literally every 5 mins and I was losing clots at the same rate the size of my palm   I was admitted and put on so many tablets I almost rattled. My blood count went from 12.7 (saturday) to 9 (sunday) I was quite close to a blood transfusion but as I stabilized at 9 they decided that I should be ok. I was discharged on Monday afternoon and the next week passed in a bit of a sleepy blur. I felt so terrible it was unreal, I had no interest in doing anything I was so tired. I went back to work last week and I was totally bushed but I managed it. I am not starting to feel a bit better, I am still on the tablets and iron tablets. Why is my life never straight forward   it drives me bonkers!!

I saw my consultant last week and our ivf has obviously been put back as I am in no fit state to put my body through that at the moment. We are now looking at starting at the end of April, bit ****** off but everything happens for a reason and maybe March was not the right time for us, who knows........

Well I think that I have waffled enough for now, I am going to try my best to catch up more often   take care everyone

Love 

Nikola xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Tricksy - you poor thing. What a trauma to go through. Hope you start to feel better soon. 

Cathie x


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Well what an eventful few days - what's going on on this board.

Jo - Wow. I hope you get back a suitable beta number today and that I will be able to say congratulations to you.  I'm confused too - what do they mean when they say you fell pregnant at the end or beginning of your cycle.  Do they mean you had a double O that month or is it this cycle you've fallen pregnant and you've got an early BFP?  Did you have a normal period? Whatever you must be going out of your head at the moment.  This time last year I started dr'ing for IVF.  I was on my 3rd day when to be on the safe side (I don't know why after all those years of ttc) I decided to do a pregnancy test and got a BFP.  Unfortunately I ended up miscarrying but the clinic told me they had several patients who had discovered they were pregnant while dr'ing.  It must be something to do with the excitment of starting new treatment.  Good luck and let us know as soon as you know.

Nikola - What a time you've had too.  Hope you are feeling better now - if you;ve lost a lot of blood I know it can take a time to build up your iron stores again.  Do you know what caused all the bleeding?  Surely there must have been a reason for it.

Rivka - How are you feeling?

Hi to everyone else.

Sam


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi ladies

Oh My God!!!  I've only been off this board 2 days and so much has happened!!!

Tricksy - How are you doing hun?  You poor thing you must have been sooooooo scared.  I'm sorry that your ivf will be put back but as you said everything happens for a reason so maybe April will be better for you.  Did they say what caused this bleeding?
I hope you will soon be on the mend and over this horrible ordeal 

Jo - How are you?  Hope you get good results from your beta tonight  It was probably to early to pick anything up on a scan - Let us know how you get on

Sam - Good luck with the offsted and house move - Wot a pain to be having the inspection while your trying to move.

Rivka - So glad the beta is good and that you are ok. When will you have your scan - will they do one at 7/8 weeks for you? its made me feel so hopeful for my FET that i'll do later in the year i just hope i have a great result like you. What are you doing about work?  Will you carry on?

Cath - Hope all goes well for your mum today and i hope that the op goes well.  That will be good if you dont have to fly out but i feel sorry for you having to be nurse maid for a month! you poor thing,  it was bad enough with DH.  Hope you get things sorted 

Cleo -  How's school been?  it must be horrible going back after half term, Will you be starting your four day week now?  
Sorry about AF it must be terrible  Do they know whats causing all the pain or is this what there going to look into when they do the lap?
I went to see Hannibal it wasn't that good it didnt seem to get going really.  I want to see that Hot Fuzz though that looks really funny.  I'm going to see Dreamgirls later which looks good and i'm going to keep my eyes peeled for the Notes on a Scandal book.
What spa did you go to?

Liz - Have you done your bag?  3 weeks left at work!!! Yeh!!!!!  Sorry your getting uncomfortable now my mate was like that all her fingers and feet blew right up and she couldnt get shoes on. 

Hope i havent missed anyone.

DH is getting more mobile now,  his ankle is still really swollen though and he still can't walk without crutches but hes on the mend now and started physio yesterday.
I've got the docs on Thursday as when i had a smear last month the nurse said my cervix was sore looking and it started bleeding so i was waiting for the smear results to come back and they are fine just need to get my cervix sorted now - Has anyone else had this?  The nurse said it could be caused by the drugs as she said long term contraceptive pill causes this?


Well i better get on
love Lisa xxxx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Girls

I really do promise that I'll get round to doing personals as soon as I can get my head straight.

Rang Ipswich hospital this morning to get my beta results and they were 176, so thats a positive I'm pregnant and its just too early to see anything. The only thing is this happened 2 years ago when I m/c, so feeling very scared at the moment. I'm going back to Ipswich hospital tomorrow at 3.30 for another blood test and hoping that the level has doubled.

Hi Sam hunny, I really don't know how far on I am. I'm so confused. Don't know whether to laugh or cry.

Love Jo xxx


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi again,

Jo -  If it is any help, when I had a beta of about that number I was around 14dpo.  I totally understand your being scared but as your beta number matches the ultrasound findings then I think you have good reason to be optimistic.

Sam


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Jo - I have got everything crossed for you, I really hope that your beta levels go up again by tomorrow, it must be so scary for you. Its a double edged sword with emotions isn't it

Everyone else!! - They do not know what caused the bleeding. At first they thought it was my period, I don't think so!! Then it could of been my uterus having a reaction as I had only just had a m/c or it could of been another early m/c, they just don't know. I have got to ring my consultant again in a bit as I am still bleeding although I am on Norethisterone Tablets and Tri whotsitchops Acid tablets, its only like the last day of af but its getting on my nerves now. I would obviously like a reason but I don't think that I am going to get one   It was really scary, I have never seen so much blood in my life, especially coming from me. It scared the life out of hubby too, bless him, he has had bad dreams over it  

Cath - Fingers crossed for your Mum today too

Gotta dash, sneaked on at work !


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Wow what a lot has gone on!!! Where do i start??

Firstly a big    to everyone. 

Jo - you must be really going through it at the moment. Whatever stage we are all at in tx it is always a waiting game. Waiting to have tx, 2ww, waiting to find out if its viable.. it all is too much. how we all keep going i'll never know. I just want to let you know that you are in my thoughts and i so hope this is   . Positive thinking hun.

Nikola - how you feeling? I hope you are feeling better than you were. I can't believe they haven't got a reason for you. Sending you a lots of   hun. Everyone is right, march wasn't your month but April will be. xxxxx

Lisa - poor you hun with your cervix. i hope everything is ok?? Let us know what they say.   . Its always one thing after another isn't it?? Glad i didn't see Hannibal then. try to get Notes on a scandal it is fab, i did have a copy but not sure if i sold it at a boot sale    Will have a look and see.

Rivka - how you doing hun?? 

Sam - OFSTED      . I HATE THEM!!! What a time to come! You know you do a good job hun and thats all that matters, they are just pen pushers with nothing better to do. They came to our school last year and observed me for a short while. It wasn't too bad, it was my nerves rather than anything they did. Good luck hun, hope the move and the inspection goes well.


Cath - you ok hun?? probably best not to go. Youre right, what will be the point if she is out of it. Not much you can do. You have the patience of a saint for having her with you. I think i would go mad if my mum came to stay for  month. lol Perhaps she can help with the easter rush!! lol

Hello to anyone else i have missed.

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Lisa - I wonder if the nurse meant you had a cervical erosion?  These are quite common in people on the pill (and other hormones) and usually not a problem but sometimes they can become bothersome and cause irregular bleeding,heavy discharge etc.  Do you think this is what she meant?  I know I was told I had one (after a smear) but it has never been a problem.  I just wonder if this is what she was referring to.

Sam


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi girls

Thought I would update u all. My pregnancy has ended, Got my beta blood test results this morning they have dropped from 176 to 106.

Thanks for all ur support

Love Jo xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Jojo -   I'm so sorry to hear about your results. Nothing I can say can make you feel any better but we're here for you if you need us.

Cathie x


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2007)

Tricksy - what an ordeal for you! Hope you're feeling better, and that you'll get some answers from the consultant about the bleeding. Make sure you take it easy hun to recover!

Cathie - hope your mum's op went well! You are such a tower of strenght to her and I hope she appreciates it. So what are the plans now, is she coming to stay?

Jo - so sorry it didn't work out, sending you a big hug ... I do understand how you feel, such a disappointment. 

Sam - hope the move and the inspection are going well.

Lisa - how's dh feeling? Hope he's more mobile without his plaster.

Hi everyone else I forgot (sorry!).

I'm okay, I had my repeat beta test and it looks absolutely fine. Next bloods and scan at St Mary's next Wednesday, this is when they hope to see a heatbeat (or two!) so I'm keeping toes and fingers crossed. 
Besides the most important thing in my life at the moment: our PC crashed on me, which was quite a pain as I work freelance from home. We're taking it to the lab today and hope they can fix it, it's not that old (only about 4 years) so I really wouldn't want to have to buy a new one. I'm now working frm an alternative PC so am not getting to do ff that often. 

Take care everyone!

Rivka x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Jo Jo I am so so sorry, try and keep your chin up and think positive, you got pregnant, without ivf so surely your chances with ivf are a lot higher? Take care xxx

Rivka - Hubby & I were talking about what has happened last night and we are pretty miffed that we don't know what happened, why it happened or how it happened. My consultant seems to think that we will never know. I am thinking now though that they should of taken me to theatre on the saturday and had a look, they didn't have to open me up they could of just put a camera up there and had a nose around to see where the blood was coming from, as I don't think that I will ever find out what it was  

Hi to everyone else, hope that your all ok xxx


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi girls,

Just a quick one (again) from me today.

Jo - I am so sorry.  But I hope that, like Nikola says, you take some comfort from the fact that you were able to conceive.  It is so cruel that for a lot of us on here suffering from infertility for one reason or another, when we do get pregnant we end up miscarrying.  Just not fair!  silly questions, but how are you coping?

Nikola - I agree it seems just not right that you don't know why you had all that bleeding.  As you know I am no doctor but it sounds to me like your body had something to expel.  Did you have a scan?  I think when you are bleeding heavily it may be quite difficult to put a camera inside and look - probably difficult to see anything.

The good news for me is that Ofsted have decided it wouldn't be fair on me to give me an inspection now so at least we are able to start packing without worrying about that.  On the down side everything that could go wrong with the new house is going wrong.  Electrician has let us down which is holding up everything and everyone we try to phone about anything doesn't bother to call back.  so frustrating.  Am beginning to wonder why we are moving.

Sam


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Jojo,

I'm so sorry it turned out this way for you but as tricksy said it must make the chances of Ivf working better for you. Are you giving yourself a break before starting ivf now or are you starting straight away? I think that maybe getting straight into it would be a good idea if your body and emotions are fit for it. 

Sam:

Sorry to here the move is a nightmare I see why they say you can't be doing anything else why you are moving. Glad the inspection was put off.

Cathie:

How is the weight loss going? Have you started to think about when you want to start treatment again?

Rivka:

Glad the blood results are coming back good not long now and you will see one maybe two lovely heartbeats. Just think you might be carrying one of each how perfect would that be!!

Tricksy:

Sorry to here of your nightmare couple of weeks. I think it is not right that they haven't found the source of the bleed, did they give you a scan?

Lisa:

Glad DH is on the mend now, When are you going to do a fet? Hope all is well with your tests. If it's not one thing it's the other eh!!

Cleo:

Not long till your lap now. Then you will be able to progress on with treatment how exciting.
  
Not much to say from me,only 7 more shifts at work for me not that I'm counting ha ha. Bean was breached at 32 weeks so now am worrying that bean wont turn and will have to have a c-section. Midwife said they would not be concerned until 36 weeks. So fingers crossed Bean turns round.

Hi anyone I've forgotten.

take care Liz xx xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Morning ladies, hope you're all well. 

Liz - still a few weeks for bean to turn. Sending you lots of  .

Rivka - how's it going? Not long till the scan now. 

Jo - how are you?

Sam - Nice to see Ofsted have some compassion. My friends who are teachers all talk about them as if they're ogres. Good luck with the packing and organising the work for the new house.

Lisa - how's your dh's leg? Hopefully it's kept him away from the football given how bad Town are at the moment. We went to Southampton yesterday, met my sister who's a Saints fan there, and I have to admit to being relieved I got dh to take my ticket back so I could take the dog to the beach.

Tricksy - I can't believe they have no idea what caused the bleeding. Hope you're feeling better now.

Hello to everyone I've missed.

My mum had her op on Tuesday and it went well. She's also apparently progressing well, although she doesn't ask many questions when the doctor is there so anything could be happening.  She's being extremely difficult now and causing untold stress with the way she is expecting everyone to fall over themselves to help her regardless of how difficult it is going to be. I'm at breaking point so I don't know how she expects her friends to deal with it. 

I'm at work so had better get on and do some.

Cathie x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Jo - Really sorry about whats happened i know theres nothing i can say that will make it any better for you but were all here for you and i hope your coping ok x

Liz - Hope bean turns for you hun thats another 4 weeks yet so i'm sure it will all be ok!  don't blame you for counting down the shifts at all bet you can't wait - Will you be going back to work after?  Have you thought of any names?  We will do FET probably around May/June time i think

Sam - Great that the ofsted report is being put off but sorry you are having trouble with the new house,  When we had problems with our heating we had terrible trouble trying to get a heating engineer to come over and a lot of them just wanted to put a new system in rather than fix what we had already - its very frustrating hope things start going smoother it will all be worth it in the end i'm sure. 

Tricksy - I don't blame you and DH for being miffed about what happened, How are things now?

Cath - Glad your mums op went well but sorry shes causing you so much grief and is being so difficult you just dont need this stress do you,  it must be hard as well cos all contact is over the phone and she is so far away - Any idea when she will be coming home?
Dh is on the mend still has to walk with one crutch but his ankle is soooooooo puffy and swollen and looks painful - hope he'll be ok.  Because he can't go to footie he cashed his season ticket in and i think he's quite pleased he did it now - there having an awful time at the moment!

Rivka - Glad all is going well and beta came back fine,  Good luck for scan on Wednesday - I'll be thinking of you.
Its such a pain when your computer plays up isnt it, I dont know where i would be without this i would be lost!

Cleo - How are you?  I went to see Dreamgirls it was good but i didnt think it was great,  Going to see Hot Fuzz next week,  Have you seen No 23?  That looks quite good.  How was your first week back at school?

Hope i havent forgot anyone.

Update from me i went to the docs he didnt even examine me but called it 'cervical erosion' and said its nothing to worry about, I told him that i wanted to be referred as i was going to have FET in the summer and was worried that it might effect my chances and he said i would have to wait 6months for a place at the gynea clinic!!!  So i think what i'll do is when i have my consultation for FET i'll ask the doc at Isis to take a look and advise me - Wot do you think girls is this the right thing to do or am i being overly worried about things?

Better go
Take care all
Lisa x


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2007)

Lisa - I think it's a good idea to ask the docs at ISIS to look at that erosion, I'm sure they'll say something useful, they usually know what they're doing. Good luck for fet in may/june!

Cathie - glad your mum's op went well but sorry she's being a pain. Is she coming to stay with you in the end?

Liz - sending you positive wibes for bean to turn in time!!

Sam - sorry the move is a pain, good thing Ofsted is delayed.

I had a little scare with light bleeding on Saturday night, we called NHS Direct but they really didn't know if it's anything serious or not ... Spoke to the emergency nurse on Sunday and she said as it's settled down and was old blood (sorry tmi) it's probably ok. We can't anything for sure, but sometimes things go wrong without a bleed as well (that's what happened with my previous pg/s). So we decided to wait for the scan on Wednesday. I haven't had any more bleeding since, but the last couple of days a lot of streching pains (which I understand is normal), also feeling sick quite a lot. But it'll all be worth it if the scan is good, so I shan't complain too much!

Rivka x


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi girls,

This may be my last post for a little while as really busy and in any case am having my internet connection cut off in a few days time as want to turn to a new provider in the new house.  Hopefully won't be away for too long though.

Rivka - I think a lot of people have bleeding in pregnancy so try not to worry about it.

Jo - Hope you are OK.

Lisa - I don't think you need to worry about having a cervical erosion because they are very very common.  You only need to worry if they start to cause a problem ie irregular bleeding.  I have 3 friends that I am very close to and all 4 of us have one so that is how common they are.  With 3 of us they have never been a problem (wouldn't know they were there if we hadn't been told when having a smear) but the other lady has recently started to bleed between periods which they said was down to the erosion so she may have to have laser treatment on it to stop that.  But they are not anything to worry about.  Doesn't hurt to mention it though next time you go.

Cathie - Glad your mum's op went OK.

Liz - How exciting for you now the countdown has started.  And plenty of time yet I think for the baby to turn.

Nikola - Have you heard anymore?  How are you?

Cleo - How are you?

Sorry to anyone I've missed.  It is very quiet on this board lately.

Sam


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Everyone

I am feeling ok, still very tired and i have put on half a stone in the last 3 weeks!! I have got the appetite of an elephant and can't stop eating, I have not had an urge to eat like this for longer than I can remember. I am still only riding once a week, which obviously is not helping the weigh gain, I just have not got the energy for any more, it will come back soon though I am sure. We had a hectic weekend with little time for relaxing, hubby has been an absolute star and helped me with the horses all weekend, we have got a quieter one coming up so thats something to look forward to. When I was in hospital I didn't have a scan, another thing that surprised me, but I suppose if there was  that much blood maybe they would not of seen anything that way either. 

Sam - Sorry the move has been so stressful, at least Ofsted are giving you a break, fingers crossed that the rest of the move goes smoother for you

Rivka - I am sure that the small bleed was just your little pickles burying deep deep in and it will all be fine. On Wednesday you will have some reassurance that your bean/s are fine  

Lisa - Isis are definatley the best people to speak to about the cervical erosion. They will put your mind at rest and if needed they can refer you to the nhs urgently. I am sure that will not be needed though, it will just put your mind at rest.

Cathie - Your Mum sounds like a right handfull!! When is she due to come home? At least she is still at the end of the phone and not at your house yet! Is she still planning on staying with you when she returns? 

Liz - You must be so excited, I bet the weeks are flying by now. I'm sure that bubby will of turned himself by the time you have your next scan and you can stop worrying. Not long until you finish work now, you must be looking forward to that so much

Hope that I have not forgotten anyone, take care everyone

Tricksy xxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

HI all,

Well only 6 more shifts left now yay!!! Am excited and scared at the same time as the birth gets nearer.

Jojo:

How are you doing hun, hope you are being looked after by dh. Have you decided when you will start treatment again?

Cleo:

Will be thinking of you tomorrow i am sure all will go well and there will be no problems they can't deal with.

Sam:

Hope the move goes well and we see you back online and settled into your new home very soon.

Tricksy:

Glad you are on the mend now and starting to get your energy back. and I'm glad dh is being helpful.

Lisa:

Are you taking the cyclogest any more? are you back to trying this month?

Rivka:

Sending you lots positive vibes for tomorrow hun I'm sure you will see a lovely little heart beat maybe two!! Bet you are getting nervous/excited now.

hi to everyone else,

take care

Liz xx xx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all

it has been quiet on here hasn't it?

Liz - thanks for wishing me luck. Feeling very nervous about it all now but i know i have to go through it. Its all for the best. Not long for you now. Silly question but when can they tell you if the baby has turned? 

JoJo - how you feeling hun?? Really sorry to hear your news. Sending you a big   .

Rivka - you have such a positive attitude which is brilliant and must ehlp. I have 2 freinds who are pregnant and both have had bleeding and pains and both pregnancies are going really well. Good luck for tomorrow.

Lisa - how you doing hun? Been to see hot fuzz yet? I will be sticking to DVDs over the next week or so as i'll be resting after my lap. Any good ones you can suggest?

Sam - good luck with the move hun, hope to hear from you soon.

Tricksy - half a sone is nothing, when you get back to your usual self it will soon go. Anyway you have a really good excuse and you need to take care of yourself. xxx

Cathie - How you doing hun?

Well off now to take off my nail varnish and prepare a bag for tomorrow. dreading the lap but know that it has to be done. I know it sounds awful but i want them to find something and that they can fix it. i will feel then like i have a chance of getting pregnant. 

Will keep you posted.
Cleo xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Good luck tomorrow Cleo, I'm sure you will be totally fine. We went to see Hot Fuzz the night it came out. It is so so funny, highly recommended.

Rivka - Let us know how you get on tomorrow, I am sure it will be a fantastic experience for you and it will put your mind at rest.

Hi to everyone else, no time for personals tonight I'm afraid.

Take care and catch up again soon

Love Tricksy xx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girlies

Cleo - Good luck tomorrow - Will be thinking of you hun  
Seeing Hot Fuzz on Thursday night.  Have you seen Crash on DVD thats really good, Wot about Oceans 12 i watch it just to drool over George Clooney and Brad Pitt 

Rivka - Best of luck for tomorrow too,  sorry you had a scare but i'm sure all will be good for tomorrow.

Liz -  Not taking the cyclogest at the moment and not doing the pee sticks either since DH's accident we still on a break and are not planning when we do it which is a refreshing change   6 more shifts Yeh!!!! 

Tricksy - Don't worry about the weight you'll soon loose it once your feeling better, you just look after you!

Sam - Hope your not away from here too long - You'll be missed!  Thanks for the reassurance on the erosion its made me feel a lot better too know that they are common the nurse really scared me when i had my smear.
Hope the move goes really well and you will be settled soon.  I'll send you an email to see how its all going.

Take care all
Lisa x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Cleo - hope all goes well tomorrow.  

Cathie x


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Cleo / Rivka - Good luck.

Sam


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Rivka -    for your scan.

Cathie x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I hope that you all got on well today, where are the update posts!! (from the girl who disappears for weeks at a time!!)


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Girls

No personals tonight sorry, maybe tomorrow.

Thank you all for ur hugs. I'm doing ok. It was just a shock to have a positive result when we were so close to starting our treatment. Had my mum and dad through from Hull for a few days, had a lovely day with mum in town on Monday, lots of retail therapy. We're going to go ahead with IVF as soon as my next natural cycle arrives. I'm hoping its a good sign that I fell pregnant natually, and that the IVF works 1st time for us.

Thanks again for all ur concerns.

Love Jo xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

hi all,

well i'm home and feeling very sore!!!

The staff at the hospital were lovely. I saw dr whitlow b4 the lap and he was still saying that he didn't think they would find anything.............how wrong he was.

my left ovary was attached to my pelvic wall   they managed to detach it but cant say whether or not it will stay that way. Whan they detached it they found another cyst under it and as it was endometriotic they removed that one but left 2 because they were blood blister cysts. i have endo and they lasered off the superficial parts. He left the rest because he felt they had done enough to help with fertility. pluss the other stuff was dangerously close to other organs and would be hard to get rid of. Am going for a follow up in a few weeks and will find out more. 

Just cant believe that it has taken 3 and a half years for them to find this out   

I'm feeling positive but as the dr said there are no guarentees that this will work. 

Sorry for the me post, hope everyone esle is ok? Rivka how was the scan?

Lots of love from a very sore cleo xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Jo - glad you're back with us and seeing the positive side of things. 

Cleo - Hope you're putting your feet up today and being looked after by dh. It does seem odd that it's taken that long to find out that you have endo, though it sounds like they've made a start in sorting it out.

Rivka - hope yesterday went ok. I was hoping to go to the Colchester market tomorrow so I could say hello but I have a meeting with a box making company in Clacton instead. 

Hello everyone else. 

My mum is finally coming home on Monday, though she's being sent to her home from where someone will have to take her to Physio (think that's arranged but never sure with mum). It's nice to get some definite news - though BT will be dissapointed in the downturn in business. Now just trying to work out how to get there next week to see her.

Has anybody seen Music & Lyrics? I'm trying to persuade dh to take me to the cinema on Saturday but there isn't much on that is appealing at the moment. 

Take care

Cathie x


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Cleo:

Glad you are home and not feeling to bad. Glad they found lots of things that give you some reason why you haven't conceived naturally and they were able to get the worst out. Hope you continue to heal well. It is crap that the NHS care we get is so slow and they are so tight with giving us the right investigation.

Rivka:

Hope all went well yesterday hun.

Cathie:

Glad your mum has been given a date to come home. This must be where it's annoying she doesn't live closer. 

Lisa:

I bet it's nice to have spontaneous sex again!!!!! I think it's important for relationships to have a break.
We decided straight away if Bean is a girl we would call her Faith a name we both like. As for boys names we keep changing from Josh to Jake and at the moment we like Dylan. DH is a pain and wont make a choice. 

Jojo:

I admire you for coming out of this time so positive. I think it's a very good sign for your Ivf as they say everything happens for a reason and maybe it wasn't the right time for you to do Ivf.

Hi to everyone else

Take care Liz xx xx


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Well I'm still around - they haven't cut off our connection yet.

Cleo - Well thankfully they have at long last discovered your problem.  And yes, why has it taken over 3 years to discover this.  sadly though I don't think this is uncommon.  So is the IVF still on or are you hoping you may be able to conceive naturally now?

Jo - Glad to hear from you and that you are OK.

Cathie - Glad your mum is coming home.  Was meant to be going to see Music ^ Lyrics last night but ended up with too much to do.  Sounds good though.

Hi to everyone else.

Sam


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi ladies

Cleo - Hope that you will soon be on the mend hun!  I am so glad that they have finally discoved the problem and how that doc was sooooo wrong if you had taken his advice you would have never had it done!  Its so annoying isnt it that on the NHS you have to wait so long for them to find things out it makes me mad.  What will you do now try naturally?  Glad you are feeling positive!

Cath - Great that your mum is coming home Monday hope your not going to be too busy with it all - is she going back to France or yours?
I havent seen music and lyrics but it looks quite good,  I want to see The Good Shepard next.

Jo - Glad that your feeling better and that you had some retails therapy 

Liz - Your names you've picked sound great - My mates boy is Dylan.  How many shifts to go now?  How are you feeling?  Bag all packed and ready to go?  

Ryvka - How are you?  

Sam - Good luck with the move


Well i am changing internet providers too over this weekend so i could be off for a while hopefully if will all go ok but if i go AWOL for a while you know whats happened.

Oh by the way i start permanently at my job on Monday so no more temping which i'm really pleased about they've put together a really good package for me but i still have to do 3 months probabtion though does anyone know much about employment law??  and maternity law what if you got pregnant in the 3 months probabtion can they get rid of you?


Have a good weekend
Lisa x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hello everyone. Hope you're all having a good weekend. I've got way too much on as usual but am determined to enjoy some peace and quiet this afternoon as it's my birthday so I'm going to do twice as much tomorrow. I've already spent the morning at Jimmy's Farm helping dh as it was v windy and I thought our gazebo was going to disappear across the north sea, but that's me done now. Dh is at the footie and a long soak in the bath is calling me.

Lisa - great news about being made permanent. Terminating someone's probation because they were pregnant would, I think, be covered by the sex descrimination laws. I'll check with my sis (lawyer) over the weekend and confirm) but I'm fairly sure that you can take an employer to tribunal if they let you go because of a pregnancy.

Cleo - how are you feeling now?

Liz - nice names. I'm not surprised you can't chose though. 

Rivka - how are you?

Hello everyone I've missed.

I'm off to France tomorrow to be there in time for mum coming home. I gave up trying to persuade her to come here, and now she's actually considering it   but it will still be a few weeks before she could come I think. 

take care

Cathie x


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2007)

Hello girlies,
Cleo - sorry you are sore, you had quite an experience, but I'm glad they've sorted things out, I'm sure it makes your chances so much better.
Cathie - good luck with going to France tomorrow, hope your mum is better and not too demanding!
Liz - nice names!
Lisa - well done on going permanent and getting a good package. I'm sure that when you become pg it's always better work wise to be permanent, for maternity laws etc. I'm sure they can't fire you if pg, it must be illegal.
Now this is going to be a me post and a horrid one. I'm still in shock and cannot understand. The scan on Wednesday was excellent, we saw a good sac 6 wk 1 day old and a clear healthy heartbeat. I was still in pain, but the dr said if baby is okay they nothing to worry about. Then by the time we got home pain increased, I was on the sofa all evening and then started to have heavy bleeding, it was so heavy I could hardly move, and very painful, like a really bad af. Then I felt I had to go to the loo, and passed something huge. I called dh, frightened, but we decided it just can't be the baby, as baby was so healthy just a few hours ago. But on Thursday I still had pains so went to Colchester General, they checked me out, said it didn't look good but I should have a scan on Friday to confirm. We still couldn't believe it and thought it must be the 2nd embryo that they haven't seen on Wednesday. Went for scan with dh on Friday morning and there it was, empty womb, no sac no baby. I still can't come to terms with it, haven't stopped crying since yesterday. DH devastated too. All previous m/c I had before were at the same time 6wk and 1/2 but they were missed m/c, now baby was so healthy and all I could do was chuck him or her out. I just can't believe it. 
I'm still bleeding a lot and in quite a lot of pain, and I'm just so devastated, no hope at all. Nobody knows why it happens at the same time. I can't see how to do more tx if again will be the same. Sorry about the moan but I know you guys understand, missed not having your support while our computer was broken, when I had such a bad week.
Don't know where I'm going from here.
Rivka x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Rivka. So sorry to hear about your m/c.


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi girls

Rivka - I'm so sad to read ur post hun. I hope ur going to take time for urself and dh, You will need time to grieve for the loss of ur baby, I want to send u loads of hugs, its wasn't that long ago I m/c myself and every1 was sending me hugs, and it did make me feel better to know u were all here for me and that goes for u too.

Love Jo xxx


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi girls,

I'm still around.  Gave notice on my internet provider a while ago and so am surprised not to be cut off yet.

Rivka - this message is for you really.  I am so so sorry.  Yet again I feel there is nothing I can say to help, no words of comfort I can find.  It really does seem quite shocking being as you had a scan and saw the baby and everything looked good.  A similar thing did happen to a friend of mine but she had a history of uterine scarring like me.  She got to about 11 weeks I think and the baby basically just dropped out of her uterus.  She had been having bleeding so was getting lots of monitoring.  Each scan showed baby growing well, heart beating.  She doesn't know why this happened but thinks it is because her endometrium had been damaged by previous d&cs and never really recovered.  She is pregnant again now.  I do hope that you are given further tests now as I find it hard to believe you have had several pregnancies but lost them at a similar stage.  But you probably can't think about the future at the moment so all I can say once again is how sorry I am.

Sam


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Ladies,

I do feel very sad - two members miscarrying in such a short space of time.  It is so unfair, and I can totally relate to what Rivka is saying.  What is the point on going through all this if we are only to miscarry.

Some of you may remember Choccycake from this board.  I hope she won't mind me saying so but I see from posts elsewhere that she got a BFN from her cycle which I am sorry about too.

Sam


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Rivka - I am so so sorry about your miscarriage. Yours do sound similar to mine, m/c at the same time each time. My problems are due to Antiphosphilipid Syndrome, basically my blood is too thick to get through the small capilaries and the baby can't survive without blood supply so I lose them. It is also very painful when it happens too. I hope and pray that you find the strength to carry on and try again. You should speak to Isis about Clexane, see if they would consider prescribing this for you to keep your blood thinner than if you were on just Asprin, Asprin is not enough for some people.

I can not believe that 3 of us on this thread alone have had m/c's over the last 3 months, its just not fair  

Love to everyone else, take care and I;ll catch up with personals in a day or two xxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Sorry forgot to add that I have got my appt at Isis for my talk with the nurse about the drugs, injecting, side effects etc......its on the 6th April......think it must to a cock up as that is Good Friday   need to ring them on Monday and check it!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks girls, you're such a huge support, what would I do without you. I still feel terrible but it helps to know you care. I hope to find the courage to have hope again and start investigating all this. I think I will, with time.
Rivka x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Rivka,

i'm so sorry hun. 

        

We're always here for you.

Lots of love Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Rivka - I'm soo soooooo sorry hun    There is nothing i can say that will make you feel better but i just wanted to let you know that i am thinking of you and it must have been such a shock for you.  We are all here for you.  
I have a similar condition to Tricksy and Isis prescribe me Clexane when i have treatment and that was the reason for my mc maybe when you feel ready it might be worth mentioning this at Isis.  I really feel for you hun  

Take care and if you need to talk let me know
love Lisa x


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi,

Rivka:

I'm so sorry for you hun, I no there is nothing i can say to make you feel better but send you lots of hugs. Why is life so unfair!!!!! Keep strong we are here for you any time.

Liz xx xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks again everyone. I'm still grieving but by the end of the weekend beginning to feel there is some hope yet. Your being so positive, and also friends and family talking to us, help to start thinking that it can still happen, on Friday I felt that it will never happen to us and we'll always be childless. Now I feel I don't want to give up.
Tricksy and Lisa - I'm thinking about what you said. I'm so sorry you had such horrid experiences too. But I feel encouraged that at least you know what I mean, because before it seemed everyone was thinking it's all a coincidence. But can you explain a bit more? Did you actually try Clexane yet, or are you planning to with your next tx? Is it St Mary that prescribes it or ISIS? Thanks!
Today dh took me out for lunch in town, I chose a pub that had no kids or buggies in sight just young people with their girlfriends or friends. That was the first time since Friday I felt normal and could just enjoy being with dh. Except that I was still quite a lot in pain. Now in the evening that pain actually eased a lot and I hope that's the end of the m/c process. At least being better physically will start the healing and looking to the future.
Thanks again for being such pals.
Rivka x


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Rivka - I am glad you are able to start looking towards the future now.  I think it is a normal reaction to feel no hope when something bad happens but time is a healer as they say and after a few days I think we all start to feel hopeful again.  As my GP once told me (and I pray he is right about this) he has never known a women who is actually able to get pregnant not end up with the family she wants!

I too was advised to have Clexane injections for treatment and in pregnancy due to raised blood clotting strength (like Tricksy probably due to anti-phosphiloids). Yet again I am amazed (and almost a little concerned) at the amount of us on here who have been diagnosed with sticky blood.  But it is St Mary's who do the prescribing and not the ISIS so the fact that you were under their care and they did not suggest Clexane makes me think that they did not think you need it for whatever reason.  Again I wonder why though.  Did you have your blood tested at your last appointment?  I had a miscarriage last year when I was on the Clexane.  They day I was told I was going to miscarry they took a blood sample which showed my clotting strenth was normal and so not the cause of the miscarriage.  Raj Rai from St Mary's Paddington does consultations at the ISIS so it may be you could see him there.  Is this who you saw at St Mary's.

Hello to everyone else.  I am sitting here amongst total chaos worrying that we won't get everything packed up in time.  And yes here I am on FF instead of just getting on with it.  I'm just glad AOL hasn't cut me off yet (just had a horrid thought - I wonder if they have switched me on to the pay per minute plan instead - anyone know how it works?).  Well better go just in case.

Cathie - Have you had your immune bloods back yet?

Sam


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Hello ladies, I hope you don't mind me barging in on your thread but I am looking for a clinic for IVF, I live in Saxmundham which is about 45 minutes east of Ipswich and have been wondering about ISIS in Colchester - there don't seem to be any reviews on the review thread so would any of you mind telling me what you think of it?  Are the staff nice and is the clinic itself nice? It seems to be on an industrial estate..  and most importantly has anyone had a baby as a result of treatment there?

I have looked on the HFEA website and thought their results looked good but they don't seem to do very many treatments, so the HFEA don't give percentage success rates. 

Many thanks for any help you can give,

Sarah


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Sarah,

I have had the misfortune to have been a patient at three different IVF clinics and I can honestly say that I think that the ISIS has the nicest staff and most definitely the best building/set up for a fertility clinic.

This is only a small thread compared to some of the others on FF but yes we have had some successes.  There success rates are good and as far as I know they other all the standard treatments that other clinics do (?) other than PGD that I can think of.

Sam


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Guys, hope that you are all ok

Rivka - I am glad that you are feeling better now. It will take time but you will gradually begin to feel strong enough to try again. My Antiphosphilipid Syndrome was diagnosed by Prof Regan at St Marys. She in turn wrote to Mrs Marfleet and when she referred me to Isis they obviously have my notes and they will prescribe the Clexane for me. Have you managed to speak to anyone at Isis regarding your m/c yet? It may help to have a consultation with them to discuss what has happened and where you go from here. Keep your chin up 

Sarah - Welcome to our thread,  I have not had any ivf done yet but I have been starting the process for a while. I have had a couple of setbacks due to a couple of health problems but I am on the road to recovery now and we are hoping to start treatment in April. I have been to Isis a couple of times now for consultations and they are all lovely, it is a very small clinic and everyone knows who you are, call you by your first name and they will try and accommodate you as best they can. It is on a business park but don't be put off. The clinic is 30 seconds off the A12 and you would never know that it is a fertility clinic from the outside. It is ideally situated. There are a couple of people on this thread who have fallen pregnant as a result of Isis treatment. There are 3 of us who have had m/c over the last 3 months, 2 of them from natural conception and 1 from fet treatment, don't be put off by that, its just nature and sods law  

Sam - When is your moving date? it must be coming up soon. Fingers crossed for you, I hope that it all goes well

Liz - Hope that you are feeling ok, do you finish work this week? 

Everyone else! sorry I have not done all personals yet again, I have typed this out 3 times so far and when I go to post it the screen clears  Take care everyone and catch up again soon. 

tricksy

ps i've changed my nurses appt at Isis to 30th March so fingers crossed for April treatment


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi ladies

Ryvka - I'm glad that you had a nice lunch out with DH and that you are feeling more hopeful,  it such a horrible experience and its just not fair i really feel for you.  With the clexane,  after my 1st ivf Dr Lower at Isis recommended i saw Dr Raj Rai (he works from St Marys but does a Saturday clinic at Isis)  to have blood tests done for the blood thickness due to unexplained fertility and previous mc he thought there might be something wrong, anyway went to London and had the tests done and they came back that blood was too thick so they said next treatments should be with clexane,  I have used it twice now for my 2nd ivf and and IUI but unfortunately they were BFN.  Maybe when you feel ready you could ask Isis for an appointment with Raj to get your blood tested?  Hope this makes sense if you need any more info let me know.  And take care of yourself hun x

Sarah - Welcome to the board.  Isis staff are lovely and yes it is on an industiral estate which sounds a bit weird but there all very nice there,  unfortunately my IVF's resulted in BFN but there have been some BFP's on this thread which is great.  Good luck


Cathie - Thanks for the info on the maternity rights,  if you could ask your sister it would be a great help not that i need to know at the moment but we live in hope 

Tricksy - Wot a pain when you've typed post out 3 times its so annoying isnt it!  How are you feeling now?

Cleo - How are you feeling now hun?

Sam - Good luck with the move

Anyway best be off
Lisa x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

well i'm feeling better everyday. Not quite ready to go back to work and chase 35 screaming kids around so the Dr has advised me to stay off work for another week. Quite nice really as DH is spoilingme and i've had lots of nice cards and flowers.

Feeling very wierd about the whole fertility thing at the moment, can't really explain it. I feel like i need to forget about it for a while. Everyone around me is saying, "great, you will get pregnant naturally now they have found something wrong." But i dont really feel any different, and i am definatly not that naive to think that all our problems are solved. I think i just can't get my hopes up, i mean its a self preservation thing. If i get my hopes up and then yet again nothing happens......well i don't think that i can deal with that. I'm really scared about going to ISIS now and want to put the whole thing off....just so worried, what if it doesn't work?? really not sure i can cope with that. Sorry for the me bit, i guess the lap has just made me think about things.

Rivka - how you doing hun? Glad you had a nice lunch. I can only imagine what you are going through. I just hope the drs learn something from it so that they can try to stop it happening again. Sending you a huge  

lisa - hi hun. Glad you have a full time job now. That will seem wierd won't it not having a few days a week to do what yo want with? I hope it all goes well. I know what you mean about finding out maternity rights, i alsways do things like that, just in case!! Its only recently that i have started booking holidays in advance,  i used to wait to the last minute just in case i was pregnant.

Sarah - welcome to the thread. Can't offer any advice about isis as i'm not there yet. But all these lovely ladies tell me how great it is!

Liz - not long now hun. Has the baby turned??

Sam - hope the move is progressing well. What day do you actually move in?

Hi Cath, tricksy and Jojo and anyone else i have missed. hope you are all well.

Love Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Girls

Sarah - welcome hun. I've found Isis to b a very helpful clinic. Every1 seems very friendly and the clinic itself is very clean and tidy. Once inside u do forget that ur on an industrial estate.

Cleo - Hope ur having a nice rest and taking things easy. Sounds like u have a very sweet hubby there.

Tricksy - I hope ur appointment goes well at the end of the month. I should b starting treatment in April also.

Rivka - How are you doing hun?

Sam - Hows the packing going? When's moving day. Not sure how the Pay as u go works.

Hi to every1 else who i've missed, hope every1 is well.

I feel as though I have De ja Vue, waiting for af to arrive again so we can start treatment. I can't remember from my last m/c (2 years ago) would af still turn up after 28 days from my m/c this time. (Hope that made sense). 

Love Jo xxx


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hi ladies,

I am moving on Friday but staying with the in-laws for a while (so hence no computer) while we have works done on the new house.  All that side of things is becoming a total nightmare as everyone is letting us down so may be with the in-laws for a while!!!!!!

Jo - I think quite often your AF can be delayed after a miscarriage.

Cleo - I can totally relate to your comments.  When I first started out ttc I viewed IVF as being the end of the road as far as my chances for having a baby went.  So while I had IVF to look forward to I was OK.  But the thought of doing IVF and failing was just to much to comtemplate.  But I know know that IVF treatment does not have to be the end of the road.  Unless your tubes are blocked I view it as a treatment package where your chances of conceiving are much higher than naturally.  I fell pregnant naturally after 5 IVF failures and a friend of mine if now 21 weeks pregnant naturally after 5 IVF failures.  Who would believe it.  Sometimes it just happens and we don't know why.  I think everyone secretly hopes that they will fall pregnant naturally before the IVF.

Ring at the door so be back later.

Sam


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi girls

Just a quick 1. Just been reading "where to buy cheap drugs", Has any1 from Isis ever taken there prescription elsewhere? or even asked if we could.

Thanks girls.

Love Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2007)

Hello there,

Tricksy - thanks for the info. At St Mary's they said they checked all my relevant antibodies and they are fine, it's just my blood clotting problem apparently.

Lisa - I'll definitely check about Clexane with ISIS. Thanks for telling me about it.

Sam - sorry the move is complicated, hope you are settled at the in-laws in the meantime and that things are sorted soon with the new house. I'm sure you'll enjoy it so much when it's done as you chose everything!

Sarah - I agree with what everyone else said, I found ISIS very friendly and the place itself is nice. They always remember who you are and I've been known to call a few times out of hours (they have an emergency service) and they always talk you through things and help. Good luck with your treatment!

Jo - I'm sure a m/c often makes af come later or earlier, that's what always happened to me to. I never tries buying medication frm somewhere else, I tried my GP but she couldn't help. I'll probably need to think about this too ...

Cleo - I do understand you so well, things can seem too overwhelming sometime. Fingers crossed your lap made things better, and even if you don't fall pg naturally it'll surely make your chances for ivf much better. eep hoping! Hope you feel better soon, make the most of your time at home.

We now have an appt with Dr D'Angelo Wednesday next week to review what happened, and I asked St Mary's to send me copies of the tests they've done this time so I can show them to her and see what she says. I also spoke to a dr in the hospital after I had my m/c and he said they may be able to give me heparin for the blood clotting. Also he said I should keep taking baby aspirin now so that my blood is ready for when I have next tx (he thinks I can be pg naturally but I'm not that hopeful). We also have an appt at St Mary's for another new blood test they have for blood clotting and for talking to them, on 17th April. So all in all things are moving. I'm still not sure what to do and does it mean I have better chances next time, who knows. I've been to see my GP yesterday, she was very friendly and talked to me for long, but she was so negative. I felt aweful because I felt grateful to her for taking the time, and the I started believing what she said. She said that as I'm 37 my chances of fertility decrease, and even ivf has less chances. Then she said, well you were pg with ivf on 2nd cycle and we all know ivf rarely works so maybe now you'll do many cycles and it wouldn't work. Then she started saying I should definitely think about adoption, and this is also a long process, and complicated, so I have to get it moving. And how do I think that I can actually hold a baby in if I already had 4 m/c. I felt so hopeless after that. But if I can get a different tx this time, maybe it's still worth the try? I do want so much to at least give it one go. Now now, I need to get myself sorted and get over the shock etc. but if there's a chance I want to try again. I'm confused. Thanks for listening!!

Rivka x


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Rivka - I am quite astonished at your GP.  All that to someone who has just miscarried on her 2nd go at IVF.  I do think GPs feel the need to warn patients who are about to start IVF at the low chances of success but it was unnecessary to you because it worked for you.  Just what you needed to hear - not!  I wanted to post again just to warn you that the baby aspirin area is very controversial.  St Mary's warn against taking baby aspirin BEFORE getting a BFP but prefer Clexane/heparin.  It is difficult to know whose advice to take.  I do though think that you are now facing the same issue as what me and Lisa faced last year when we found out about our blood clotting problems ie if the blood clotting is the reason for our infertility, then is IVF right for us.  I know that St Mary's believe that excessive blood clotting can prevent implantation and I in fact got pregnant on baby aspirin alone after 5 IVFs.  I did miscarry but not because of the blood clotting.

Jo - You can get the meds cheaper elsewhere and I do know of ladies who have asked for a prescription and done just that.  All depends on whether you want the hassle.

Sam


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2007)

Sam - thanks for your support! That GP was so negative I had to get it off my chest.
Yes, the baby aspirin thing is confusing. For my first ivf, St Mary's said I shouldn't take aspirin until pg, and I had a bfn. But ISIS said they give aspirin to everyone just before e/t and did I want to try, I said yes because previous time didn't work anyway. Then with the aspirin I had my bfp. The fact you got pg, even naturally, on baby aspirin, is adding to the encouragment, I think. When I spoke to St Mary's now they said they won't give me heparin or clexane, just aspirin when I'm pg. It's all so confusing. I need to find out more information in teh coming weeks to make sure we can make up our minds in all the muddle of different medical opinions to think what's best. I'll post in when I get any more info or discussion because hopefully it could be useful to you and Lisa and hopefully Tricksy and maybe other people as well.

Rivka x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

just made an appointment to see Dr marfleet on thursday. Just want to see where we are on the list and see if perhaps we could start getting out blood tests done b4 IVF as i have heard that these can take some time. Any advice on what we should be asking for would be great   . I know about HIV but what else??

Rivka that GP of yours sounds awful!! What a thing to say to you!   . You should never good up hope. 

Sorry for kack of personals, hope everyone is ok.

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girls

Rivka - i cannot believe your GP,  reading what they said has made me feel really angry!    After all you've been through and then you get that treatment its sh*tty to be made to feel that negative about it all.  I too am facing the same decisions as you matey your not alone,  I'm banking everything on my 3 frosties as i'm 37 too i know how you feel about being confused one minute i'm thinking lets go down the adoption route the next minute i'm holding out for my frosties.
Its really weird about the heparin/clexane versus aspirin thing,  Raj at St Marys was the one that prescribed it for me for clotting problems - its all very confusing!

Sam - Sorry your having problems with your move - hope all goes smooth on Friday!  Sam just read your post to Cleo its really weird its like i wrote it,  i felt exactly the same i too felt like IVF was the end of line

Cleo - Good luck with appointment on Thursday,  I think you need Rubella, HIV, Hepatitus and i think they'll do day 5 and day 21 blood tests to check hormones (or have you had these done already?)
Glad your feeling better and thats good that your off for another week,
No what you mean about the whole tx thing,  when they found out i had the blood clotting problem everyone was around me building my hopes up and saying "oh now they've found a problem they can give you something for that and they you'll get pregnant"  its just everybodies best intentions,  I know how you feel though and you do feel like putting it off its quite scarey.

hi to everyone else
love Lisa x


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Rivka - That really is weird about the aspirin v heparin thing and St Mary's.  At the point when I saw Raj Rai at St Mary's (about Feb time last year) the view was definitely that you shouldn't take BA until a BFP because a couple of research projects had shown that although conception rates were normal, the miscarriage rate was higher.  But if you started to take BA after getting a BFP then that was OK.  Their studies at that point showed that heparin was much safer.  And at that point the ISIS were kind of sitting on the fence about the whole BA thing.  When I asked them should I take it they said no and they certainly didn't give it to me before ET.  Now it looks as though that advice has changed again because otherwise I don't understand why we are given heparin and not you.  I wonder if I had had my tests today then I wouldn't have been advised to use these ultra expensive meds.  Can I ask are you a NHS patient at St Mary's?  I hope that it wouldn't make a difference but would you have to pay for the meds if you were given them?  I should point out here that when I got my bfp (because of the current BA advice) I didn't start taking the baby aspirin until 7dpo (by which time I hoped implantation may have happened).  I always put my BFP down to my timely use of BA but who knows.  It was probably just luck.  

Sam


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2007)

Sam - I agree, all so confusing. Yes, I am an NHS patient at St Mary's, I was referred there after my 3rd m/c in 2004. When I spoke to them the other day they said that if I had blood clotting plus another problem, like antibodies (which they say I haven't got), I would be prescribed heparin, but not just with blood clottting. Now isn't this all so weird that we're told different things?? But definitely ISIS said - when I did my ivf in Sept and Dec last year - that they recommend everyone to have baby aspirin from about a couple of days before et. How's the move going? Are you at your in-laws yet?

Lisa - thanks for your support too! A good friend of mine had 6 ivf, then bfp when she was 39 and now her son is more than a year old. And actually another lady (friend of a friend) had many ivf (I don't know how many) and she's due to give birth soon now, and she's 44! So hopefully we should all be lucky too. Have they decided on all your meds and tests for blood clotting when you do your fet? When are you planning on doing it? Lots of luck!

Cleo - lots of luck on Thursday. I remember basically the blood tests that Lisa mentioned. And when I went to Dr Marfleet she told me to do the tests when I was referred to make sure that when my turn arrives then it's all done, I'm sure she'll do the same with you.

I've been thinking last night, of course it's not scientific but just what came to my mind, that the 1st time I got pg naturally was after I came off the pill, and it was really quick. Now we all know that the pill does something to blood clotting, because they used to say to be careful with flights etc. So maybe something changed in my body either by the pill or by coming off it that I got pg? And then I had a missed m/c because the blood clotting problem returned, as I was on no meds? If this is true, it could explain why I did get pg naturally another 2 times but it took me years each time, maybe again embryos implant when there's a chance change in my blood and it clots less, and then it clots again and I lose them? If this is true, then the baby aspirin I took this time should have helped some way towards implantation, and indeed things looked better than previous times, but then because implantation was still not so good I lost the baby? Well I don't know if it all makes any sense, but I'm starting to think that what that dr's advice from the hospital was, to start aspirin sort of now, could mean maybe I can fall pg naturally as it'll make my blood less sticky / clotty and maybe make natural implantation more possible? I know I'm probably building up hopes too much here ... But I wonder.

Rivka x


----------



## Sam2995 (Apr 26, 2005)

Rivka - Reading all that you have to say I think I am going to start taking baby aspirin from the point of ovulation.  I've never dared before because of the aspirin warning but don't think I have anything to loose now.  And Raj Rai definitely told me that something about having sticky blood can prevent implantation.  I think you actually have a similar infertility problem to me and Lisa except that you have been able to get pregnant more often.  So yes don't want to build your hopes up but I do think it is possible for you to fall pregnant naturally.  Obviously the heparin advice must be something new but as it is £10 per shot I can well do without it.

Moving on Friday so won't be around from then.

Sam


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2007)

Sam - I do hope that we're in the right direction! I'd hate to be responsible for you having any health problem because of what I think, I'm not a dr!! Yet if you think that what I came up with makes sense then I pray it helps both of us. 
I am going to take the risk myself. I am definitely going to start taking aspirin, probably in a couple of weeks or so when my body settles down. I don't mind taking heparin once pg (if I'm that lucky that is), maybe it helps, will see when I get there.
Rivka x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Rivka/Sam

Totally know what your saying about the heparin v aspirin,  What concerns me is that Raj prescribed Heparin last Feb/March saying that this would dramatically increase my chances cos of sticky blood never mentioned aspirin - is this because heparin is £10 a needle and aspirin a couple of quid for 100!!!!  because we were private patients and not NHS............ i really do not know what to think, I also heard from Tidds a while back that her friend had the same problem as us, they prescribed heparin but couldnt afford the meds so took aspirin instead and got a bfp and had a birth so what to think i dont know?  Has the docs changed their views on heparin and are now recommending aspirin instead
it looks like us three all have the same type of problem,  so once i'm ready to start trying again naturally i'm gonna start taking the aspirin and see what happens,  then once i go and see isis about FET i'll ask them then what they think.

Let me know your views girls
Lisa x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Good morning ladies  

What a lovely day!! I'm feeling much better today. Just got back from Dr Marfleet and we are finally on the road to ISIS!!!!!  She said we need to maximse this opportunity after your lap and so go to ISIS sooner rather than later. We came away with all the blood tests etc that we need and she said that when they are back ISIS will contact us   . feeling a mxed bag of emotions, happy, excited, fearful, scared (petrified actually) But at least now after 3 and half years of trying i feel we are making progress. She was really good and we didnt have to ask anything as she was prpared for our visit. She had a student in with her, always helps doesn't it?? they are always that bit nicer.

Anyway how is everyone else??

Rivka - i'm a little lost with what you guys are taking about but it sunds positive...sorry for sounding so dumb    I hope it works and wish ya loadsa luck!!  

Sam - if you read this good luck for tomorrow hun. Hope it it goes well. DH is just finishing decorating the final room in the house, then we just need carpets and the inside of the house will be finished after 2 yrs!    

Lisa - how you doing hun? Seen any good films lately?? As i've been off i have watched a few old films. Saw Cocktail again, i just love the cheese! Also we watched fargo again the other night which is a great film. Tried to get into reading again but just cant for some reason. i have started 3 books!!! Not finished any of them.  Good luck with ttc naturally. We are going to give it a really good go b4 IVF    as Dr Marfleet said we have a good chance of it happening after the lap. You just never know, i would be so happy if it does as the thought of IVF scares the life out of me!

Liz - any news, cant be long now??

Hi to cath, Jojo, tricksy and anyone else i have missed. Enhoy the sunshine while it lasts, someone said it going to rain tomorrow.
Love to all
Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cathy 26 (Jan 29, 2007)

hi my name is cathy.
i feel a bit rude butting in on this page.
but i live in ipswich and ttc for over 5 years now. i am going to ipswich hospital for my treatment and havd also used the nuffield private hospital for some of my early tests years ago and recently to have an operation to remove fiberoids from my womb. i am supposed to be starting iui in april but i am not holding out much hope. i feel very tired of fighting all the way just to have to wait such a long time for everything. i seem to be pushing the n h s all the time . i have never heard of this place you all talk about before and wondered if any one can give me an opinion on the place. i am feeling very desperate and if this iui does n,t work i feel i need to try some where else. Also last time i had an appointment at the hospital i over heard a very worrying conversation about the futue of the unit. 
Thanks for listoning to me.

ps good luck to everyone else having treatment.

love cathy 26


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Girls

Cathy - Welcome to the thread hun. Isis is a lovely fertility clinic just on the outskirts of Colchester, Its actually on an Industrial Estate, but once inside u'd never know. I'm under Dr Arianna D'Angelo and she is lovely, all the nurses I've spoken to are very helpful. I'm just north of Ipswich and it was our closest clinic as we have to self fund. Hope you stick around, the girls on here are lovely. 

Cleo - Glad ur feeling a bit better hun, It is very exciting when u get that little bit closer. I really hope this is it for u and u'll b having a bfp very soon. The sun is shining brightly here and I'm inside typing this lol I think I need to get a life lol  

Rivka - Sounds like ur feeling quite positive hun, its good to talk with people who know what ur going through and can give u some other ideas.  

Sam - Good luck with the move tomorrow hun, hope all goes smoothly.  

Lisa - I'll b keeping my fingers crossed for u on trying naturally. Lets hope u don't need FET.  

Hi to every1 else, hope ur all ok.  


I'm still awaiting AF, just want to get started again, I hate all this waiting.  

Love Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2007)

Lisa - I'm beginning to suspect that maybe you and Sam are right regarding the cost of aspirin / heparin being a reason. It's horrid isn't it? I hope that using aspirin when ttc to enough, and then switch to heparin. I'm going to take time off now after everything that happened now. But I'm going to start taking aspirin as soon as all the bleeding is clear (still have some spotting - sorry tmi), so that when we start ttc again (probably after I have one normal af) my blood is in better shape already. Then if it does happen I'll try and get heparin, privately if necessary. I do hope that we've found something that can help us three! It still confuses me why the blood problem could have made not only the babies stop developing last time, but also made my womb reject what looked like a healthy baby this time?? Maybe what the dr st St Mary said, that baby was not really healthy because of implanatation problem, is true, but still I don't really understand how it happened  

Cleo - glad things are moving so fast with ISIS! I do hope that your lap means you can fall pg naturally, I'll be so happy for you. But even if you need ivf, ISIS are lovely and very caring, you'll be in good hands.

Cathy - welcome to the thread, and sorry you're feeling so down. Fertility problems do take it out of you. Everyone in this thread are very nice and caring and we'll do our best to support you. And if you go to SIS, as Jo said, it's a very good clinic, they all know you personally and they do care, so it's a good place to turn to. All the best in your journey!

I had quite an annoying morning, went to the hospital for assessment, last week after my m/c they almost forced me to do a D&C, and said if I want to try to let it happen naturally I have to come in a week to do a scan. Today I came, they just chatted to me, said that if pain ad bleeding is settling I don't need anything and they won't give me a scan. I was so annoyed as the other doctor on Friday said I'm taking a risk if I don't scan and make sure everything is gone, now they tell me there's no clinical need to scan! They did a pg test and I was faintly positive, so they said I should test again in a week or two and if stil positive come again. But I really want to have a closure to this sad chapter of my life and don't want to hang around. Finally after I argued all morning they agreed to give me a scan tomorrow morning. I hope I really don't need a D&C, but I prefer to know and make sure I'm not taking any risk.

Still it's a lovely day and spring is on it's way! Hope you all have a nice spring day.

And congratulations to all of you lovely ladies on International Women's Day today!!

Rivka x


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Well at last I have finished work. I am so glad as ankles are starting to swell up as i do lots of walking at work. Plan to relax and put my feet up. Went to see midwife the other day and Bean is still breached, she gave me so postions to try and turn Bean. I am now scared Bean wont turn as there is only really 2 weeks before they say there is not enough room to turn. My worst nightmare is a c-section.

Sam:

Hope the move goes well, I could never live with my in-laws shes a nightmare glad yours are nice.

Lisa:

Glad you got the full time job you must be glad to have the security of a permenant job.

Cathie:

Hope your mum is on the mend.

Cleo:

Glad you are feeling better good luck on ttc naturally have fun!!

JoJo:

Hope af does not keep you waiting to long so you can get on with treatment.

Sarah, Cathy 26:

Welcome to are thread, I found Isis very good and there personal approach is very nice. As you can see from my ticker i was successful on my last cycle. Good luck with treatment.

Tricksy:

Not long now till you start treatment are you getting nervous? When do you go in for injection training?

Rivka:

Hope you don't need a d&c hun your body has been through enough already. I can't believe your Gp could be so insensitive. Glad you are feeling positive about the future. I hope one day soon all your dreams come true.

Hi to anyone I've forgot,

Take care Liz xx xx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Liz

I once saw on a mother and baby channel, where the mother laid on the floor with her legs up on the sofa for a while and the baby did actually turn around. I'm not a midwife so maybe u can ask ur midwife on whether that would be ok. I really hope little bean turns for u hun. My niece is due the same day as u.

Love and best wishes

Jo xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Morning all. I got back from France yesterday but didn't make it on here as I crashed almost as soon as I walked through the door I was so tired. Mum made it back from Japan on Monday morning and quickly realised that she wouldn't be able to manage at home on her own. Her doctor was fantastic and rang around all her contacts until she found her a place in what they call reeducation up in the Beaujolais. We had to celebrate her birthday on Tues as she went in on the day itself which was a bit sad. She seems ok there, has her own phone number, can access internet and has already had some friends visit. The other patients are a bit more infirm than mum (a lot of elderly patients who seem confused) so she has an incentive to work hard on her physio and get out.

I'll do some personals later when I've had a chance to properly catch up with the thread. Hope you're all ok and enjoying the lovely weather. 

Cathie x


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2007)

Liz - hope bean turns round soon! I once heard that Chinese doctors use accupuncture to turn a baby, would you ask your midwife if this is safe for you? Just a thought.

Cathie - glad your mum seems on the mend, hope you have a very relaxing weekend as I'm sure you need it.

Another stressful day at the hospital, did the scan and the sonographer said - oh, it's still there, smaller but you'll probably need surgery. Thank goodness I was with dh as I really panicked. Then more than 2 hours wait until a dr saw us and said she thought I don't really need a d&c as there are really just small bits, but what do I think? They do get on my nerves when they ask that, I've been asked that question on every blo***y m/c I had and why would I decide, I'm not the dr! I told her so, so hse consulted the registrar who said definitely such small bits are not worth the risk of putting me the sleep and having a surgical intervention, so just wait until it all comes out in the wash (with the next af that is). Phew.

Have a lovely sunny weekend. I'm just beginning to feel huma enough to actually enjoy the weather.

Rivka x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Liz - really hope bean turns and you are enjoying finishing work - Are you going back?

Cath - Glad your mum is on the mend and back from Japan that must have been so horrible being that far away from home.  Hows things with you?

Rivka - Sorry you had another stressful day at hospital,  when i had my mc i didnt get a choice they more or less bullyed me into having a D/C,  its so annoying though when they ask what you think.  Hope things start going more smoothly for you now - Have you any frosties left?  

Jo - Hope AF comes for you so you can get on with your treatment - will you start straight after AF?

Cleo - You are finally on the way with all the blood tests and just awaiting a call from Isis.......... Exciting!!!  Hope it happens for you naturally before that though   I saw No 23 it was alright not that good though,  I love Cocktail!!  Have you seen Patch Adams and Pay it Forward?  They are two of my favourite films.  I am reading a book at the moment called the Historian i'm about quarter way though i'll let you no if its any good then you can have it if you want its about Dracula........scarey.

Anyway girls you know the gp said i could be waiting 6 months for an appointment for my cervical erosion well guess what........ got one through this morning for the 19th April so thats good.

Anyway must get on
Byseeeeee Byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
Lisa


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2007)

Lisa - v glad your appt is earlier than expected. Hope it goes easily and makes a real difference! 
I haven't got any frosties left, we tried to get to blasto with all the 6 we had and only 2 survived, and they went in the e/t. We're thinking of ttc naturally now, after a break of a month or so to let my body recover. I'll be taking aspirin (and trying to be as healthy as possible, as ever), will see if it makes a difference. 

Hope you're having a good weekend everyone,

Rivka x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Lisa - glad your appt has come through quickly. Enjoy the Historian. I read it last year and couldn't put it down (though also know some people who think it's the worst book they've read).

Liz - I'm v envious of you being off work now. I have to go back this afternoon after 10 days off and I really don't want to. 

Rivka - I hate it when doctors ask what you think. If we knew what to do why would we be going to see them in the first place? Enjoy your little break, sometimes we just need a little while to get life back to "normal".

 to every one else. Hope you're all enjoying the nice weather. It's a bit too sunny for me as I need to make chocolate but it's too warm in the kitchen so nothing would set. Honey is currently sunning herself on the trampoline and I'm thinking of joining her. 

Anybody know how long it takes to get immune test results back? It's three weeks since my last batch were done now and I've no idea whether I'll get a letter, a new appt, or have to phone to get the results. Hopefully it will be a letter/call as I can't affort another appointment this month. Until I get the results back we're in limbo. We were hoping to go to the Essex Council adoption evening on Tuesday but things are still busy so we've put it off till April. 

Must go now, the next load of washing has just finished and I'm determined to see the bottom of the washing basket this week if it kills me.


----------



## cathy 26 (Jan 29, 2007)

what a lovely day today. 

just wanted to post a note on here to say thanks for making me feel welcome.

cleo31    i enjoyed our chat . it was the most i ve ever written on there. i am getting used to chatting through a computer. just!! 
i also wanted to wish you luck for your appointment at isis.

jo jo      thanks for my message. can t believe how close we live.
            i used to feel i was the only one for miles with fertility problems. obvisously not! 
good luck to every one else having tx


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2007)

Hope you all enjoyed the lovely sunny day. We had a nice day out, I still get tired v easily but was able to enjoy a little wander around and a nice lunch.

Cathie - I seem to remember immune tests take a few weeks, but I'm not sure as it was ages ago. If I were you I would giev them a call and ask if results arrive. You should not necessarily have to go there just for results, in my experience you can write a letter to ask for results and they'll send you a copy. I would call them and ask what to put in the letter.

Hello everyone else,

Rivka x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hello Ladies, hope you dont mind me coming back after i havent posted for so long but would still love to be here with  you all if thats ok?

I had a quick scan through all the posts and boy so much has happened   and i really dont feel able to comment on everything but i do want to say to you Rivka how sorry i am for your m/c hun (Jo and Tricksey we have been in touch by pm, but thinking of you both too) i wish i had some deep and meaningful words to help with this time but its impossible to find any, just want to send you all a big  

Just to up date you, i have got down to my target weight and DH and i are going to ISIS for another sperm analysis early April and a chat with the nurse/consultant to see if theres any change and to see when we can start. Feeling scared but excited at the same time  

Anyway i will stay in touch now if thats ok?

Big hi to everyone and sorry for lack of personals

Take care
Emma xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Welcome back Emma, and congrats on getting to your target weight. 

Cathie x


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2007)

Nice to see you back Emma. Thanks for your kind words! And well done for getting to your target weight. Do let us know how you get on in April.

Rivka x


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi girls

Lisa - If af comes 28 days after my m/c, then that will b the 21st of this month, then I will start d/r 21 days after that. I'm hope af doesn't mess me about, and we've been so careful this month so they'll b no hpt b4 we start this time. Brilliant news about ur appointment, not long now.

Emma - Nice to see u back hun. Congrats on reaching ur target weight. I know what u mean about been scared and excited at the same time, I've got it all to come again lol.

Cathy - Drove through ur village on Sunday to do our shopping and was wondering which house u lived in lol.

Liz - How are u doing hun? Has the little beanie turned at all? and are u enjoying ur time off work?

Cath - Hows ur mum doing? Glad she got home ok from Japan. Hope she gets back to her home soon. Hows the chocolate today.

Rivka - how are u doing hun?

Cleo - I know what u mean about finally feeling as though ur getting somewhere. After 2 years of ttc I thought I woud never get to the stage where we are now.

My niece is due on the 14th April, but they took her into hospital last night with swelling, protein in her water, headaches and been sick, I think the hospital are treating her for pre-eclampsia, a very worrying time for us all as this will b our 1st great-niece.

Hi to every1 else I've missed, I hope every1 is well. 

Love Jo xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girls

Had a mad moment there panikking - Couldn'e get the internet to work for 2 days - just changed service provider and there was something wrong - hope its all fixed now!!!

Jo - Best wishes to your niece - Hope all ok!  Hope AF does not mess you around and days go quick so you can start again trouble free - These things are sent to try us! 

Emma - Nice to have you back,  Congratulations on getting to your target weight - Well done 

Cathie - It took about 5 weeks for my immune tests but i had mine done just before Xmas so they took a bit longer,  I rang Isis and they chased them up for me and gave me the results over the phone but no details i had to see Raj for them so i think you will have to see him for that,  He only does Saturday clinic once a month i think so it might be worth ringing through and seeing when he's next in to get an appointment - Good luck and let us know how you get on.
Really enjoying the Historian - any other good ones you can recommend?

Rivka - Everything crossed for you for ttc naturally that is what we are doing now for the moment using the aspirin until i can use my frosties.
How are you feeling?  Are you ok?

Hello to everyone else i've missed,  gotta go smells like dinner is burning..........woops 

Lisa x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Lisa - glad you're back on line now. Have you read Labrynth? It's another historical novel - this time set in SOuthern France in the middle ages and modern day. The ending was a bit naff but I loved the rest of the book. 

Jojo - hope af doesn't mess you around so you can get things back on track soon. I hope your neice is ok too. My mum's fine thanks. She's in a clinic getting physio and on a diet and will be there till Easter by which time she should be more mobile. 

Hope everyone else is ok. 

We signed up for a puppy today. We thought we were going to look at a boy pup, another couple had put their names down for the girl just before us, but having gone and picked him out we got home to a message from the breeder saying that the other couple had fallen for one of the boys so the girl was available again so we've gone for her as Honey will be better with another girlie. We're now debating the name as Matt likes Daisy but I quite like Molly. She's absolutely gorgeous and will come home just after Easter.

Tired now so off to bed. Takecare all

Cathie x


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi all,

Cathie - so glad you got the woman! Sounds lovely to have another puppy though hard work, but we all know how much you enjoy Honey so you'll have much fun with either Daisy or Moly. Yes, the two girls together sounds much more sensible  

Jo - hope AF comes on time and lots of luck with your cycle   Hope your niece is okay!

Lisa - glad the Internet thingie is sorted. Good luck with ttc naturally with aspirin, let's hope it works for both of us (and Sam if she goes for it)!! We're still being cautious because it's been only 2 wks today from my last m/c. 

I'm going to start aspirin today. But I'm going to stay with my mum and dad and sister (who live abroad) on Sunday, for a month. Because I work from home at the mo I'm going to do the work from my sister's PC. We felt after all the stress we wanted to see our families (dh's family also abroad, not same country even as we met in the UK). DH is going for a couple of weeks too, and we're coming back together the same day which works out really nicely. 
This means we'll be starting ttc naturally in a month. We thought it makes more sense to let my body recover for a few weeks, and have me take aspirin before we start so that hopefully my blood gets all nice and thined for when we try again. 
I'm going to miss DH but really looking forawrd to see the family, mum's been over at our place before Christmas but haven't seen dad and sis since last summer. I hope we're taking the right decision, part of me thinks we should get on with ttc now because maybe after tx I have more hormones?? But it feels right to have a break and to have the support of family after we had such a horrid time. What do you think?

This afternoon I'm going for a review appt at ISIS with Dr D'Angelo, just to see what they can say, they've been really brill all that time but I wonder if they have anything to say on why reccurent m/c?

BTW, do you know Dr D'Angelo is leaving this week? Such a pity, I really liked her and thought she's ever so competent and a nice person too.

Rivka x


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Well Bean is not cooperating on the turning front so am getting used to the idea of a c-section now. Will see Midwife on Tuesday and if no change they will send me for a scan to confirm position then book date for c-section normally at 39 weeks so wont be long!!! It will be nice to have another scan on the plus side. Am dreading the stay in hospital as i hate them.

Rivka:

Going to see your family sounds like a good idea hun let them pamper you. Where do they live? Hope the review goes well to day and they have an opion on why you missed carried.

Jo;

I so hope af is kind to you and doesn't mess you about. fingers crossed. Hope your niece is being taken care of and they have got it under control.

Lisa:

The weather has been so nice this week i am loving being a lady of leisure. How is DH now on the mend? Are you back to ttc?

Cathy:

I'm so jealous you are getting a new puppy, I have just started working on dh about getting another one but he treats Poppy like a person and thinks it would upset her Men!!! What breed is she?

Emma:

Well done on getting to your target weight you must feel ready for treatment and positive about it as you have done your bit to help.

Hi to everyone else

Take care Liz xx xx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Girls

Rivka - Do u know who is taking over from Arianna? as we are under her and have not heard anything from Isis. I think a break to see ur family is a great idea, I hope u have a lot of R & R.

Liz - I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for u hun and hope that beanie is going to change position for u.

Cath - what type of puppy are u getting?

Lisa - Hope the internet is behaving for u. I hate it when I can't just pop on and read all ur updates (although I don't always post, its nice to catch up with every1s journey).

Hope every1 else is well.

I've been having pains in my abdomin just before I found out I was pregnant, and went back to my drs today, they have taken some swabs and hopefully I'll get the results at the beginning of next week. She has also given me some tablets incase I'm having bowel spasms (IBS?) 

Love to every1 

Jo xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks for your messages of engouragement ladies, yeah im proud ive lost the weight but still got to continue even now. Been under a nutrionlist (sorry i cant spell it!) which has been interesting but terrifying too! Also have acu in Marks Tey which ISIS put us on too, expensive   but i think worth it, it seems to have calmed me down a notch!!

Rivka -  cant beleive Dr D'Angelo is leaving, like Jo we too are under her, cant beleive ISIS havent let us know, how did you find out hun?

Jo - good luck with af coming hun, when you start d/r what happens after that, do you know? sorry but im not sure what happens at that point! is it then they do egg retrevel and when do they get put back in? sorry for all the questions, guess i should know that bit but i dont  

Cathy - wow a puppy! my ds and i would like one but dh says no cos he says he will be cleaning up after it not us  

Hi to everyone else
Take care
Em xxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cathie - sorry lovey i spelt your name wrong!  

Emma xx


----------



## Ipswichbabe (May 17, 2005)

Hi, everyone!! Remember 'moi' Sorry not posted in a while, I dont know how you guys have time to keep it up sometimes!! But Im down regging now, and i guess I am looking for support to help me through this 1st IVF..... been feeling very low and tearful, I hear this is normal, Dh has been a rock and so great!!! Love him so much!!! Waiting for AF but not sure whats happening really, started down reg on day 21 2day is day 30 and had a spots of blood but not full bleed, so not sure if thats it or not?? do u have proper period on down reg??

Also, some sniff's i hardley notice and others i do!!! I worry thats its ok!! Some  days it tastes awful and some days no taste at all!!!
Is it possable to have baseline and not be down regged fully?? then what

Thanks girls, hope u can help


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girls

How are we all?

I cannot believe Dr Angelo i going too! Whats happening,  First Dr Lower and now Dr Angelo who will we be seeing now?  

Ipswichbabe - Good luck with the ivf,  it is perfectly normal to feel a bit low and hormonal when d/r what i found worse was the headaches,  when i was d/r i got a proper bleed, When they give you the baseline they can tell then whether you are fully down regged.

Angel - Would you recommend the acu in marks Tey?  I was going to one in Chelmsford but i lost faith in him

Jo - Sorry you are having pains in your tummy,  hope your feeling better soon!

Liz - Sorry Bean hasnt turned Hope he turns by next Tuesday.  I'm still not ttc as i'm on 3 months probation at work (which will take me to beg of June) we decided to not try until May and give ourselves a break which is nice.

Rivka - it will be just what the doc ordered i think to get away for a while, where abouts are you both going?  How did your appointment at Isis go?

Cath - I'm soooooooooo jealous!!!  Me and DH would love a puppy we have a cat she is lovely but shes a bit offish and will never sit on your lap or anything, What type of puppy are you getting?  Ohhhhhhh it will be so lovely,  Molly or Daisy both nice names.  No i havent read Labyrinth i shall keep my eyes open for that one.

Right well i had better finish off, Desperate Housewives on now...... can't miss it

love Lisa x


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2007)

Hi girls,

I actually found out about Dr D'Angelo leaving only when I called to make the appoitment. I understand ISIS are letting people know but maybe they haven't managed phoning people yet, so they just say when you actually call to book. She told me her patients will be with either Dr Kadva (the Director) or D. Botto (I think) who's new. 

I had a really good talk with her yesterday. Actually, she said she was now sorry she didn't give me Clexane with the previous cycle, which she thought to try because of my previous m/c, but because St Mary's who are specialist in reccurrent m/c suggested only aspirin she wanted to follow their advice! She also said that she finds it strange that Prof. Regan (who saw me) says only aspirin and only after positive pg (which I did on 1st cycle and it didn't work so with fet took aspirin ebfore e/t), while Dr Raj says to take Clexane! Well this is so strange isn't it? I feel so frustrated, because it looks as if I missed out by going to St Mary's, but then I was referred there after 3rd m/c and we thought it's s good as they are the specialists, and actually they identified my blood clotting problem which nobody knew before and which then they only experimented on, so I guess 2 years ago I couldn't ahve done better. But then with this pg I could have actually (maybe!) saved the baby if not for their advice!

Anyway, no point in looking in the past, we have to look forward. So we decided with Dr D'Angelo that it's worth now, after  take a few weeks off to recover, to ttc naturally with ovulation kits. I never used them, are they easy to use? 
I am already starting aspirin so that my blood is ready, and she also reccommended starting vitamin B complex and folic acid 5 mg to boost fertility. 
Then if this doesn't work naturally we could try IUI. It sounds funny to go back to IUI from ivf, but because I actually been pg 4 times she thinks it worth a shot. Then if in 6 months from starting nothing happens, then we'll go for another ivf. When I'm pg (if natural) or before insemination or e/c, I'll start taking Clexane. She said I could try and get it from my GP. However, if they won't let me have it on the NHS, I'll come and get it from ISIS (paid), even if conceived naturally.

So this is it. I actually feel such a mixture of emotions. On the one hand I am more positive than I've been since last m/c a couple of weeks ago, when I thought no hope whatsoever. This is good. We have a plan and we know what we're doing. But I'm also so sad that we lost our baby because the drs couldn't decide and because I was unlucky to have a particular person at St Mary's and not another. And then I'm also scared, what if this new plan doesn't work? Wha if Clexane doesn't help? Sam, Lisa, Tricksy - have you actually tried Clexane already, or just planning to with next tx? Such a rollercoaster of emotions. Probably best thing is indeed to go to my family and have some time off, to let it all sink in. I'll be still using a PC there (because I'll continue to do my work from home) so will be in touch and see how you all are doing.

Sorry for the long me post. Thanks for listening, and I hope that for those of us who have blood problems maybe we're together closer to a solution (fingers crossed!). Promise to do personals next time!

Rivka x


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Girls

I have just rang Isis and they have confirmed that Dr Arianna D'Angelo has left today and that Dr Kadva and Mr Tom Boto will be sharing her patients. Mr Tom Boto was actually the consultant I saw at Ipswich hospital and was the 1 that said IVF was our only option.

Hope every1 is ok

Love Jo xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

That's such a shame that Dr D'Angelo has left. Jojo - what is Mr Boto like then? Anyone been treated by Dr Kadva? I hope the clinic doesn't change too drastically now that the main doctors have moved on.


----------



## Ipswichbabe (May 17, 2005)

Oh thats a shame that dr d'angelo has left Isis. I wonder why??
Dr. Boto is ok, we saw him at Ipswich. The only thing was i found his accent difficult to understand.

I wonder if Doctor Boto will do my EC? I was kinda hoping it would be a female doctor. Is the other doctor female?
I feel odd about a man seeing my bits, other than DH!!! 

Anyway, Af is here, full flow!! In pain all day, as cant take neuofen!!   Do i need to let Isis know that AF is here??
Baseline isn't til 27th, so i continue with down reg til then and day 1 is on the 27th Mar, so dont really know what day it is now!! I thought day1 was AF full bleed..... I guess its all different with IVF and i am new to this, only done IUI before!!

HOpe everyone is doing good!! x xx


----------



## Matisse (Mar 31, 2006)

We have seen Mr Boto twice on NHS at Ipswich but I got the feeling he had no time for us as the clinic was so busy (both times we waited over 90 minutes for our appointments). I have heard that he is amazing when you see him privately and have friends who adore him (probably because they got pregnant!)
Will wait and see but am very sad to hear that Dr D'Angleo has left today. Perhaps a new set of eyes on our notes (if this cycle fails) may not be a bad thing
Emma


----------



## Ipswichbabe (May 17, 2005)

We too waited a long time in ipswich, but then thats the difference with nhs and private!!!
xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi all

Rivka - I'm so sorry for all the upset you've had with the aspirin vs clexane,  I really feel that the docs have let you down on this one, I have used Clexane twice now on my 2nd ivf and my IUI which funnily enough thats what Isis recommended after my 2nd IVF was to go back to IUI as there is no need for IVF really as they know what the problem is - Mine, yours and Sams problems are all very similar.  Although after 1 IUI i really thought i was wasting my money and took it on myself to go back to monitored cycles as it was cheaper and just as effective.  I started clexane on day before ET both times but unfortunately it didnt work for me but i still feel that because of my blood clotting problem clexane or aspirin is my only hope of getting pg i'm just happy now for you that they have recognised this and have agreed that you will be taking it next time - I'm just sorry that you had to go through all this.

Hi to everyone else,  I hope the new docs are good at Isis,  i was really upset when Dr Lower left as he was brilliant and he was the one that recognised my blood clotting problem  and i only saw Dr Angelo once,

Better go
Lisa


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Lisa - glad my pm has helped, hope you get some results if you decide to go ahead with acu.

I too saw Tom Boto at Ipswich, saw him private to start with and it was him who said that my dh sperm was fine after reversal and started to do tests on me, feel like we wasted 18 months doing tests on me when it was male factor, so am a little anxious about seeing him again, if we get him   dont get me wrong he is a good dr but i lost some faith in him personally.

Jo - thanks for your pm, i will take you up on that call  

Gotta dash

Big hugs  
Emma xx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi girls

I'm so sorry to see Dr 'Angelo leave, she was so nice and comforting. I found Mr Boto very abrupt like like the others said maybe it was because it was on the NHS, I'm hoping that he's a little different on the private sector. I just hope Gemma doesn't leave, she is lovely.

Well I think af maybe here, having some slight spotting tonight, I'll wait until tomorrow comes and see if she comes full flow, because I wasn't expecting her until next weds. I did have an internal and swabs taken yesterday morning, so I'm not sure if its because of that.

Emma - no probs hun  

Love Jo xxx


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Hello ladies, I just wanted to thank you all for your helpful comments about ISIS, I think we will definitely being going there or to Essex Fertility Centre once I have had my lap & dye at Ipswich Hospital which according to Mr Boto will be some time in May (although I'll believe that when I'm actually in the hospital!)

I noticed that you were describing Mr Boto, I have seen him privately (once) and a couple of times on the NHS, he does seem to keep people waiting ages (last time an hour and we were supposedly the first appointment but he saw a private couple in Ipswich Hospital first!) but seems very nice when you actually see him (although I agree about his accent being hard to understand)  also I found he doesn't seem to like it if patients give opinions about what treatment they want etc - my DH has only 9% normally formed sperm which is way lower than what the World Health Organisation calls normal (15% I think) but when I said to Mr Boto we wanted to go straight for ICSI he got quite cross with me and said that the fact DH had lots of sperm and lots were good swimmers made up for it    Emma's post has got me worried, - I feel like DH and I have wasted at least a year on clomid etc.  To be honest although he is a nice man I will be a bit gutted if I go to ISIS and see Mr Boto there!

Anyway thanks again to all of you for your advice, sorry it has taken me so long to reply but I have been a bit   lately over the whole IF thing and not logged on for about 10 days... I hope you are all ok and might be joining you again if that's OK some time around May or June...  enjoy the sunshine today ladies...

take care,

Sarah xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi lovely ladies,

This Dr Botto doesn't sound very encouraging, I must say ... It's a pity Dr D'Angelo is leaving, I do understand her as it is because her partner found a job somewhere else and they've been apart (because of work) for some time now, to be honest I feel family is the most important thing, and I actually told her although she is lovely and I hate to see her go I'm glad she's going to be with her partner because that's what matters. However, it doesn't make it easier if we get a chap who's abrupt and has a difficult accent! I just hope things will not change too much at ISIS, as Cathie said, because I always found them to be so lovely.

Mattisse - all the best for your cycle    Let's hope you won't need to worry about another cycle and the new drs!

Lisa - thanks hun! I must say I am relieved to hear you didn't have a m/c with Clexane. I'm happy to try as many monitored / iui and even ivf as needed if the next time I'm pg I can keep the baby. It's just too horrid not to ... But I know a bfn is also very hard to take and makes you so sad as well ... I can just hope that now that they know what our problem is we can hope for a solution.

Ipswichbabe - Dr Kadva is a female, so I'd think you can ask that she does your e/c.  was told af starts when it's full flow so I think you're right about this one.

Dr D'Angelo said in her review I should take vitamin B complex (including folic acid) with my aspirin, so went to the natural meds shop in town today to get B complex, they showed me an article that says that with aspirin you can have deficient zinc and vitamin C too, so got them. Then I also got a flower rememdy that they said should hope with my emotional state and with flushing all the toxics, because I really am not myself yet, get very tired and am emotional and on edge too much (poor dh!). Left quite a sum of money there! But thought will give it a shot. And it was such a lovely day that I enjoyed the walk to town and back.

Have a great weekend everyone!

Rivka x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girls

Hope Isis is not going to change to much now with the new docs, hope all the nurses stay there as there the ones we have a lot of dealings with and they are all brilliant!



Rivka - Its not surprising hun that your not feeling yourself and are emotional after all that you've been through its no wonder i think your trip to see your family will do you the world of good,  when i had my mc i found it very difficult!  Could you let me know what vits your taking so i can have a go with them i do take folic acid and flaxseed oil but i'll give anything a try.  I'm going to start the aspirin in May when we start ttc again.

Sarah - Good luck with the lap & dye in May hope you get another dr at Isis.

Jo - The spotting could be the swabs,  Are you d/r now or do you start after af?

Emma - How awful that that doc wasted your time i dont blame you for having no faith in him

Cath/Cleo/Liz - Hi guys

Hope i havent forgot anyone
love Lisa x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi All,

Jo - hope AF is here for you hun and you can start d/r if its not that then it sounds quite possibly that its some spotting after your internal hun, sounds normal to me  

Sarah - sorry you have been feeling down hun, and i didnt mean to post something to worry you either, what i didnt explain was that when dh had sperm analysis after reversal dr boto read the results as normal. It was then he decided i needed to have hormone tests, some dye put in my tubes and try clomid but after all that they did a more thorough test on dh sperm and discovered that the motility wasnt strong and we would need icsi. I just think if only they had done the more thorough test on sperm to start with it would have saved alot of time and disopointment. It wouldnt matter so much if we were ten years younger but we are not and really dont have time to waste. Perhaps i should have explained myself a little better, i really dont wont to worry anyone. 

Enjoy your weekend and make the most of this sunshine, i hear its supposed to snow next week!! how mad is that??  

Love to all
Emma xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hello everyone. Hope you're all enjoying the last of the sunshine. Can't quite believe we're due snow next week but I could do with it as I need to get cracking making Easter eggs and the sun has seriously cut down the amount of time I can work in my kitchen. On the plus side, the downstairs of the house is finally properly tidy for the first time since Christmas as I've used the time to do some serious sorting out.

Has anyone seen the other doctor at ISIS yet? Can't remember her name. With Easter looming it's close to when we said we'd look into more tx but I'm a bit nervous now about going back to ISIS if it's all change.

Rivka - have a fab break with your family. I hope you are able to relax and build your strength back up after the trauma of the past few weeks.

Jojo - hope af has arrived for you. It must be frustrating waiting for everything to click into place before you can start dr.

Sarah - sorry the if stuff has been getting you down. It sucks and often there's nothing anyone can do or say to help you out of it. May/June will be around before you know it.

Angel - what a bummer having to wait around for tx for the want of another test. I feel a bit like that myself at the moment as the NHS work ups are nowhere near as thorough as the private ones (no fault of the staff in our case, just the lack of funding) and I can't help but feel we could have found a problem/solution ages ago.

Lisa - How are you doing? Are you going to any Ipswich matches soon? I'd quite like to go to another before the end of the season but not sure which one I'll make at the moment. Glad they won today, though wish they were a bit more consistent.

Liz - any news on bean turning?

Sam - I know you're probably still off line but in case you're not - hope the move is going as well as it can. 

Hope everyone else is well. 

Cathie x


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Wasn't this a glorious day? We had a really nice seafront walk today, the longest I did for ages, so I think that I'm getting better, at least physically, but I'm sure emotional will follow.

Lisa - Dr D'Angelo suggested I take with aspirin folic acid 5 mg and vitamin B complex preparations. I wasn't able to find folic acid 5 mg, only 4 mg. The natural med shop explained (they are herbalists themselves so should know, I hope) that aspirin makes you lack some other vitamins as well. So I bought vitamin B complex (which also includes folic acid 4 mg), zinc and vitamin C 1000. Surely it won't make any harm, and hopefully make me better. I'm sure that if you take these vitamins with aspirin you'll be sure to have good supplements, I feel (although they are a bit on the pricey side being natural vegetal vitamins) I should do what I can, and hopefully they will make the aspirin work better for us. Good luck for May, and enjoy time with dh now when you're giving it a rest  

Cathie - glad you're enjoying the sunshine and hope the Easter chocolate rush will not be too stressful.

Sam - hope you are well at your in-laws and that the house is coming together nicely.

Hi everyone else!

Rivka x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girlies

Cath - ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh  Your puppy is adorable!!!! I want one!!!!  Have you brought her home now?  I went for a walk to the park yesterday and i saw these dogs called "Eurasiers"  I have seen them around before but i have totally fallen in love with them.  Havent seen ITFC play lately DH hasnt been either because of his leg but he was well chuffed yesterday with the result.  Dh said he's like to go before the end of the season but he's in two minds whether to get a season ticket next year or just go to the match's he wants to go to.
Hows your mum?  Good luck with making all the Easter eggs.
Have you heard about your results yet?

Rivka - I'm sure the vits will do good,  I think i'll start taking the same in April ready for May.

Anyone else find today really hard?  With each Mothers day that goes past i just feel more down about it actually the 2 weeks leading up to it, you can't stick the telly on without a mothers day advert!!!!  The only way i get through it is to concentrate on my Mum and my Mum in law,  I'm just of to visit them now
Anyone doing anything nice?

Love Lisa x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Lisa - she's coming home on Easter Monday, that pic was from when we visited last week. Can't wait to get her home although it's going to be lots of hard work and a bit of upheaval but I'm sure she'll be worth it. 

Hope you have a nice day with your mum and mum in law. We're off to see my mil this afternoon when dh gets home from work. I find it a bit   though preparing for Daisy is taking my mind off it a bit.

To buy or not to buy with the season tickets, it's a toughie. Luckily dh sits with some friends from the north east so I can have their ticket when they don't come so I'll stick with not having one for next season. They're so expensive as well. I wouldn't stop dh having his though as he loves it too much, even when we're not very good.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2007)

Lisa - I think it's a good idea to start vits in preparation. Spring should be good time for both of us to get going with ttc - days warmer, fresh food, nature waking up   yes, mother's day build up, doesn't do me any good either ... Hope you have a fab day with your mum and mil! I'm going to see my mum tomorrow morning (flying out tonight) - haven't seem her since October, and dad and sis whom I haven't seen since summer. It's also my birthday tomorrow, it's been ages since I had my birthday with them which will be really nice. 

Cathie - So is the decided name Daisy? She's lovely, you should have lots of fun with her. Hope you manage at least to aspeak to your mum today, it's hard I know but fingers crossed the clinic will be good for her and she'll be in tiptop shape in no time. Enjoy your day with mil!

Rivka x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Rivka for tomorrow. What a great present, being with your family.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cathie - your puppy looks gorgeous i bet you are really looking forward to her coming home. So have you defo decided on Daisy, thats so sweet and suits the picture of her   sorry you too have had probs too hun, its all so long and painful isnt it!

Rivka - Have you thought about seeing a nutrionlist? not sure whether that may help but i have seen one and all though some of what i learnt is confusing she has given me a list of supplements to take which are supposed to help although i have yet to find out from ISIS if they may effect whichever sourse of treatment we need, will let you know result of that in april! Reading that back, not sure it helps really, just think you need to be sure what supplements you take are ok for you. Im not sure if this will help but it may be worth you taking a look at a website called foresight/preconception if you put just that in as a search it should find it. Hope it helps. Hope you have a good birthday tomorrow too hun  

Liz - how are you?

Hi to everyone else  

Em xx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Looks like the warm weather is leaving us for a while we had some snow this morning!! Well don't think Bean has moved but has taken up punching my sides which is quite uncomfortable. I have had to point out to Bean that now there is not much room the movements should be smaller!!!!! We have are visit to the hospital 2nite which I'm really looking 4ward 2, will make it seem very near now. Sorry if I'm being insensitive by sharing this but i don't think i would of made it this far with out you guys.

I went to see Colin Fry and Tony Stockwell Who are mediums at felixstowe on Saturday night, never been to anything like it before and really enjoyed it didn't get a reading myself but the atmosphere was very tense when they were doing others. Any one else into that sort of thing?
  
I was under Dr boto when i was on the nhs at Ipswich but never saw him just had his side kicks that were hopless.

Lisa:

Have you see "Becoming Jane" I am going to see it with my mum on Wednesday. Sorry the weekend was hard for you hope seeing your family helped.

Cathie:

Your puppy is so cute, I'm soooo jealous how nice to have her home over the easter break.

Rivka:

All the vitamins will only help your body, I have taken pregnacare and omega 3 through out my pregnancy and have not had a full cold since October and every one around me has so i believe it's because of this be4 preg i was always getting colds and throat infections. Hope you had a good flight have a fab birthday and you get spoiled lots!!

Emma;

Hope you got spoiled over the weekend.

JoJo:

Has AF Arrived? hope it has and it is as normal, then you can get started on treatment.

Hi to every one else

Take care Liz xx xx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Girls

Well AF has turned up, although early, I rang Isis on Friday morning and they said yes we could go ahead with tx this cycle, then I got a phone call from Julie in the afternoon and she said that I might have to wait until my next cycle (because of the m/c), she was going to speak to my consultant over the w/end and let me know Monday (today). Because I'm impatient I rang Gemma this morning and she has given me the green light to start D/R on the 5th April, I should get my new schedule sometime this week, she almost sent me a new prescription as well but I still have all my meds from Feb lol.

Sorry for no personals, hope every1 is ok and well.

Love Jo xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi,

Jo - you must be relieved af is here and that ISIS are ok with you d/r in april, how are you feeling about it?

Liz - hope this evening goes well (have sent you a PM) for me its lovely to hear about you and Bean and i am so happy for you. Personally i feel the pregnancies on here are so different to the "outside world" because these are such longed for babies and we all understand how very special they are  

 to everyone

Em xx


----------



## cathy 26 (Jan 29, 2007)

hi 

what a difference in the weather. i was getting used to all that lovely sunshine last week. i had a tea party for my mum and mother- in- law on sunday and ended up inviting the rest of the family. there was 12 of us all crammed indoors. i had imagined we would all be out in the garden having sophisticated tea and scones instead we were a bit squashed! until the men decided to watch the grand prix and we were left to wash up!! never mind it was still ok and the mums were chuffed  

Our consultent is Dr boto. I am finding it increasing difficult to cope with at Ipswich at the moment. like so many of you he keeps us waiting so long when i go for an appointment , which i dont mind too much as i under stand this will happen, but we are always rushed through our appointments. last time we went they were in such a muddle it was awful. they started by saying i can't have iui until july as i need to heal for longer after my op. then he realised after i got upset that i am booked to begin in april (which was why i went for my op in a private hospital to get the iui started quicker) and we have already had the chat and the checks done ready for the tx 5 days before this appointment.i dont even think any one knew what this appointment was for any way! Also i want to scream every time i see him as he always, without fail asks me if ive had clomid and metformin.I had clomid 4 years ago. . any way im back there on thursday. Wish me luck.!!!!

CATH    -  your puppy looks gorgeous. i love the name you ve chosen too. i have two cats and it sounds mad but they really help me to get through . they just seem to cheer me up!

jojo      -  i want to wish you luck for your treatment to .i ve got my  fingers crossed for you  

liz6969 -  Im glad you enjoyed the medium sat night. i am really interested in that sort of thing. i find it fascinating and i am Very open minded when it comes to that sort of thing. Me and 3 friends are seeing a lady end of april . Shes coming to my house. i just feel like i need some guidance at the mo. right or wrong if it makes us feel better then its worth it. i ve  seen 2 mediums before,ages ago one good one bad.my dh hates it he thinks im mad.   .has any one else seen one?


hi to every one else
love cathy 26 x x x x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi all

Rivka - Happy Birthday!!!!    Hope you had a safe journey

Liz - Good luck at the hospital tonight - Your not being insensitive at all don't think like that,  Its different when theres a pg on this board as we all know how much everyones been through,  I feel like i've been through this with you all the way since you got the positive and love to hear how things are going.  
I'm well into the mediums,  I've seen Colin Fry and Tony Stockwell in London and they were filming the programme "The 3 Mediums" about 3 years ago and you can see me in the audience (thats my claim to fame, along with being on top of the pops in 1985  ) I've been to quite a few mediums and find it fascinating, especially as i lost my dad a long time ago so it makes me feel better about things.  

Jo - Glad AF has arrived and you can start soon - not that long now

Cathy - Sorry that you are having a tough time with Dr Boto too - I think i'm gonna try and give him a wide berth.  Good luck on Thursday hope you get things sorted.

Cath - Season ticket dilema,  Its really expensive isnt it!  Dh was saying the other day that he might not have one and then he can go to the games he really wants to go to like all the local derbys which he loves.  Daisy is sooooooooo lovely!!!

Emma/Cleo - Hi

Better go 
Lisaxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cathy 26 - im sorry to hear how hard it has been for you at Ipswich hun, i, like you understand that there can be some waiting but when you get messed about with the docs not even knowing whats happening it must make you want to scream, its so unfair when you need to be reasurred and understood, this is all hard enough without that. I hope thursday goes better for you hun  


jojo - thanks for the pm, i have pmd you back 

A freind of mine was telling me that she had recently met somebody who had 2 unsuccesful private ivf treatments and then had one on nhs which resulted in a pregnancy with twins. Does anyone have any idea how you can get onto the nhs waiting list? When we last saw Dr Boto at Ipswich (NHS) last July he said we wouldnt be able to go on the nhs waiting list because of our age, but these people my freind met where are a similar age to me and DH, so im very confused! Can anyone enlighten me please  

Love Emma xx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Emma

I'm affraid we can't have IVF on the NHS because I already have 3 boys from a previous marriage and I notice u have a ds too, so I'm not sure whether u would qualify either. Maybe u could ring the hospital to find out.

Love Jo xxx

p.s got ur pm, I have replied.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Angel10 said:


> A freind of mine was telling me that she had recently met somebody who had 2 unsuccesful private ivf treatments and then had one on nhs which resulted in a pregnancy with twins. Does anyone have any idea how you can get onto the nhs waiting list? When we last saw Dr Boto at Ipswich (NHS) last July he said we wouldnt be able to go on the nhs waiting list because of our age, but these people my freind met where are a similar age to me and DH, so im very confused! Can anyone enlighten me please
> 
> Love Emma xx


Hi Emma

You would need to be put on the nhs waiting list by your nhs consultant. Its a real postcode lottery and nhs funding is down to your local PCT. Different PCTs have varying criteria...some have minimum/maximum age limits, some have bmi limits, majority will say that if you or your partner have a child from current or previous relationship then not entitled to nhs funding and they will have different waiting list times etc etc.

You would need to speak directly to your local PCT to find out what their criteria were. There could be a number of reasons why your nhs consultant wouldn't/couldn't put you on the nhs waiting list eg if the nhs hospital have a cut off age limit for treatment of say 38 and there is a 2 year waiting list, then I notice you're 37 so you wouldn't reach the top of the waiting list before you hit the cut off age so would be taken off the list, so no point putting you on there initially...and if you have a child already this could well be the reason why you're not entitled to nhs treatment...

If you still want to investigate whether you're entitled to nhs treatment then speak with your local PCT....

http://www.nhs.uk/England/AuthoritiesTrusts/Pct/Default.aspx

Take care
Natasha

/links


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2007)

Hello lovely ladies,

Wow, so many new messages! Thanks everyone for birthday wishes, so sweet of you. Yes, I had a good flight and lovely birthday. I'm feeling so much better being here with mum and dad, it's just lovely to see them and I also think the change of place is doing me good, I begin to understand now being at home made things worse as I kept visualising to myself the m/c as it happened in our bathroom (oooch). So I think it's best thing for me and dh (who's leaving to his family on Sat) to be somewhere else where there're also people who love us. I am lucky that still working for home at the mo so can afford going away and just working online from there. I think I want to look for a proper job when I come back, part of the 'getting my life on track again', but for these weeks it's a godsend.

Angel - yes, I agree seeing a nutrinionist is a good idea. I saw one after I had 1st m/c and was ttc for ages, then after I had 3rd m/c and also ttc for ages. Both were lovely ladies but really didn't help me much. Anyway the shop where I got my vits this time, the staff are themselves herbalists and homeopaths so they looked at their book to see what I should take now - part of it also corresponded to what the consultant said so was good. So all on in all now I'm on aspirin, vitamin C, vitamin B complex, zinc and a flower essence which is supposed to make my body get rid of toxins and also get rid of emotional baggage (dh thinks the last one is like painted water and no more, maybe he's right but for 7 quid it's good to have something at least I can believe in).

Cathy - sorry you had such a bad experience at Ipswich. Hope your appt tomorrow goes much better. I must admit I'm going to avoid the said gentleman!

Jo - glad you can now start, and lots of luck with your cycle.

Lisa - glad your enjoyed the mediums. I keep on open mind about these things, I think there's a lot we don't know! I never went to see such people but read some 'new age' stuff (dh was into it for sometime so I got curious too).

Hello everyone else!

Rivka x


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2007)

Liz - whoops, wanted to write you a personal too: hope that bean turns! and like the others I'm happy to read your details, you've been through a lot like the rest of us and I thrilled for you - and hope we all get there eventually  

Cathie - hope chocolate making for Easter is going well, and that your mum is making progress.

Rivka x


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Good news Bean has turned to Head down!!! Saw midwife on Tuesday and she said Bean was still breeched, so sent us up the the hospital for a scan on Wednesday to confirm this. Then when the midwife put the scanner on it was obvious the head was down. I can't tell you how pleased i am i so didn't want a c-section what with such a medical start to the pregnancy i want to try a finish it as naturally as pos you know what i mean. Don't know when Bean turned but i hope Bean stays down there. I am now in a bit of a flap about get stuff organised for a normal birth as i haven't been doing any exercises as come to terms with having a c-section. I am so excited now can't wait!!!

Rivka:

Glad you are enjoying seeing your family and you had a good birthday. Maybe changing your job will give you something else to focus on while you are ttc naturally.

cathy:

How is your mum? bet you are busy making lovely eggs for easter.

Lisa:

Tony Stockwell is in Ipswich in September so thought i might go and see him there as i thought he was better than Colin Fry on the night. how is DH now is his leg well on the mend?

Emma:

I'm not sure what the protocol is for Nhs treatment at Ipswich but I was referred by Dr Boto and it took 18 months to get to the top the treatment was going to be at Bourne Hall. I was 20 weeks preg at the time so could not make the most of it.

JoJo:

Glad af as arrived for once you don't mind it being a bit early. Glad they are keen for you to get right on with treatment good luck.

Cathy26:

I know what you mean about having a bit of guidance you will have to let me know what the lady is like you are seeing at your house I'd love to have a private reading. My DH thinks it's silly too I'd love him to have one and not be able to explain how they new. Hope your appointment goes well today.

Take care all

Liz xx xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2007)

Liz - excellent news! Bean is smart guy / girl   I hope you'll have a lovely and easy natural birth. Yes, you're right, this is what I feel now, that a new job will give me something to focus on while ttc naturally, not feel like a patient for some time if you see what I mean. Being away and with my family actually helped me to relax and realise that this is what I want.

Hello everyone else, have a lovely weekend!

Rivka x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Girls

Its Friday!!!!!! Yeh!!!!!!!!

How is everyone doing?  

Rivka - Definetly agree about new job,  since i started my job in October i have had so much to learn that i am not sitting there thinking about things all the time plus the big major bonus no-one at my new job knows anything about my history and ttc which is brilliant as my last job everyone knew and it was terrible.  Good luck with the job hunting.

Liz - So glad baby bean has moved!  Hope its an easy birth for you.  I agree i think Tony Stockwell is better,  I'm waiting for a private reading with him i've been on his list 2 years now and i'm still no where near the top infact they have closed his private reading list now.  I've seen a couple of really good ones but they are local round here.  DH is getting better but he's still not back at work and still hobbling.

Cath - How's things are you mega busy with easter eggs?  Hows your mum?
Not long now till Daisy comes.........betcha can't wait!

Hi to everyone else

Good film recommendation - "The illusionist" went to see it on Tuesday its got Max Braning (from Eastenders in it with a dodgy wig though)

Bye from me
Lisa x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi All,

Liz - so glad baby has turned hun, you must be over the moon, can so understand you wanting the birth to be as natural as possible, no wonder you are excited  

Rivka - glad you had a good birthday and have found someone who can help you with all your vits, so what is the flower remedy that helps with emotional baggage - sounds very helpful, think i could use that!

Natasha - thanks for the info on PCT, i will look into that  

JoJo - how you doing? you feeling ok about starting d/r soon?

Hi to everyone else
Speak soon
Em xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Evening all.I could have sworn I posted yesterday but clearly not so I'll start again. 

Liz - so glad bean has turned for you. Even if you've not been doing your exercises for a natural birth, it's going to be better than a c section. I can't believe you've only 20 days to go when it seems like yesterday you were on the 2ww worried it hadn't worked.

Rivka - glad you're enjoying the time with your family. Sometimes what you need is just to be looked after for a bit. 

Lisa - how are you doing? I may try to go to the illusionist but as I've said the same about most films that have come out in the past 6 months I doubt I'll make it. Daisy comes home in 2 weeks and 2 days (not that I'm counting). She is a complete bundle of fur and adorable so as long as Honey takes to her she'll be a joy.

Cathy - sorry you're not having a good time at Ipswich. How was your last appt?

Angel - hope you found the info out about the PCT criteria. I know in Essex (Colchester at least) they won't let you go on NHS if either of you has had children before or if you've paid for private tx first. I can't remember what they said about age other than we were ok. 

Hello to everyone else I've forgotten. Brain like a sieve at the moment. We've filled the diary with lots of pre-Easter markets so it's been really busy the past week or so. Mum is doing well, thanks to all of you for asking. I call her most evenings as I know she's not enjoying being in the clinic. The food isn't good and she had a mad room mate for a week. My sis is there this weekend and has got her a weekend pass so she's quite perky today. Apparently she's much more mobile than we thought she'd be so that's good news.

Hope you're all ok.

Cathie x


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Lisa - glad hubby is getting better. I totally agree about people knowing about if problems at work, at my last job they all found out because I had those problems with my boss about taking time for tx and it was really annoying. When I return to the UK I'll start seriously job hunting.

Angel - the flower remedy I'm using is from the Australian Bush remedies and it's called purifying essence.

Cathie - glad your mum is on the mend. I bet you're so looking forward to Daisy! Hope she gets on with Honey, it will be so cute to see them playing together. Good luck with the markets, must be getting busier now.

Rivka x


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Girls

Thought I'd have a little catch up with every1.

Rivka - Sorry I missed ur b/day, hope u had a great day, Here's a belated  . Glad ur having a nice visit with ur parents, I know seeing mine always cheers me up, and theres nothing has good has having a hug from them.

Cath - Your being a busy bunny with all those eggs. Glad ur mums feeling better and I hope she's home soon. Not long until u get little Daisy, she looks adorable.

Emma - Hi hun, how are u? I'm getting really excited about starting tx, not too long now.

Lisa - How are u hun? Not sure about Max Branning sometimes I think mmmm quite nice and then other times I think yukkk lol

Liz - Great news about little beanie changing directions, wonder if its a boy, u all know what men are like about asking directions lol

Cathy - How are u hun?

Hi to every1 else I've missed, hoep ur all doing well.

My news. Well I recieved my new schedule and on this 1 I'm d/r for 4 weeks instead of 2 because Isis only have some many slots for e/c and e/t. But hopefully I'll be seeing Dr Kadva and not Mr Boto. Does any1 know what Dr Kadva is like. Start d/r on the 5th April, getting so excited now    

Love Jo xxx


----------



## Matisse (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi Girls
I am seeing Mr Boto for a follow up on 10 April, I am going to give him the benefit of the doubt after seeing him NHS! I was wondering if any of you have been treated at ISIS but bought your drugs elsewhere and, if so, where did you go?
Best wishes
Emma


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Guys

How are we all doing?  

Matisse - I brought my drugs the first time through Isis but if you ask them for a private prescription and go through Calea (which is who Isis get them off) you will save some money.  There is no difference as this is who Isis order them from. Good luck!!

Jo - How are you doing?  Exciting news for the 4th!!!  Everything crossed for you hun   Never seen Dr Kadava sorry.  
I'm not keen on Max Branning either...... Sean(Staceys brother) is fit though 

Rivka - Your story about work is the same as mine with my horrible boss,  it is so nice no-one knowing at work and cos i only do 3 days a week i will be able to go to Isis on my days off.

Cath - Glad your Mum is on the mend - that must be a load off your mind,  And i dont blame you for counting the days when Daisy comes i would be too she is soooooooooo sweet!!!

Right better get on - dinner to make
love Lisa xx


----------



## CarrieAnnxx (Nov 4, 2006)

Hello, sorry to butt in but I've been lurking for a while and thought it was about time I posted.  I was a patient at Isis almost 7 years ago and am proud to say I have a daughter of 6 years of age.

Getting to the point I was under Mr Boto both private at Isis and on the NHS, we too found appointments were never on time when on the NHS, but amazingly you could set your clock by the private appointment.  Anyway we found Mr Boto really good - he even came out on a Sunday to do our embryo transfer at Isis (he was stil in his cricket gear!!) and later on when I was in Ips Hospital about to be induced he came to see me on the ward.  So needless to say I don't think any of you girls should have any worries if your allocated him as your consultant (although I agree his accent can be hard to understand - my husband seemed to understand better than I did and then translate for me!)

Anyway, I have never posted before - but just thought I'd put your minds at ease re Mr Boto.  Good luck to you all.

C


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

CarrieAnn

Firstly welcome to the Isis thread and FF. As u've been reading the posts for a while you'll know were a friendly bunch. You've made me feel a little bit better about Mr Boto and I don't feel as worried about dealing with him at Isis.

Love Jo xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

CarrieAnn - thanks for posting about Mr Boto. It's difficult when everything changes and you don't know the new people so you've made me feel a lot better.

I'll come back on later to post properly. Hope you're all ok. 

Cathie x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

CarrieAnn - thank you for your post and congraulations on having success at ISIS, im glad you have added your opinion as i think perhaps we may have been a little un-fair to Mr Boto. I guess as Cathie said its hard when things change and its such a personal and emotional experience that it can be unsettling. My DH thought i had been unfair to Mr Boto and he like your DH used to translate for me. I must also agree that Private and NHS are two completely different experiences. My argurment was that i beleive he could have found our fertility problem earlier than he did, rather than put me through unnecessary tests when it appers to be a male factor.

Rivka - whats the difference between the Australian Bush and Bach remedies hun?

Well just a quickie as gotta go do some more   seems thats all i do alongside spending hours in the kitchen cooking   

Hi to everyone else
Love Emma xx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi All,

hope you are all ok?? Sorry i haven't posted for a while but to be honest i'm going through a phase of trying to pretend there is nothing wrong with me   . Mad i know. But i have tried to put all baby thoughts to the back of my mind and convince myself that i'm not even trying to have a baby. just couldn't stand it being constantly on my mind.

I hope you are all ok, i'll do personnals another time. Just feel like a need a bit of a break at the moment. Feel a bit bad because i kn ow as soon as IVF starts i'll come running straight on here in   . 

Sorry for the me post

Cleo xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Glad you're ok Cleo. I was wondering how you were as we'd not heard from you for a while. I don't blame you for wanting a break, sometimes it can all get too much. IT'll be nice to have you back when you're having tx.


----------



## CarrieAnnxx (Nov 4, 2006)

Hi

Jo - thanks for the welcome - must admit I was really nervous about posting, and your right you definitely are a friendly bunch on here - just wish I'd discovered this site when I was at the beginning of my fertility journey (was it even here 7 years ago).

Cathie - Glad I could reassure you about Mr Boto.

Emma - Thanks for the congrats at having my DD.  I did have success at Isis first ICSI attempt.  I have since had 4 more fresh ICSI attempts (no frosties for me - I am a poor responder) resulting in 3 BFN's and 1 chemical pregnancy.  So realise how fortunate I was to get pregnant on my first attempt at Isis.

All my other goes were at Bourn Hall and I can honestly say I don't really know why we changed clinics other than it was a few years on when we hopped back on the fertility wagon and we went to an open day at Bourn and it was just so convenient to book a consultation.  I found both clinics good, though Bourn is a much larger clinic you don't always see the same nurses/doctors etc so can feel a bit like a conveyor belt at times.

Anyway to cut a long story short I think our problems our similar to yours in that my DH had a vas reversal which we thought had worked but after 3 years of TTC and me having all the tests etc turned out to be male factor antisperm antibodies.

Since our last ICSI attempt in Oct last year we're kinda at a loss treatment wise financially and emotionally - DH is on all sorts of vits which have much improved his SA so still hoping for that natural miracle.  We went back to ISIS earlier this year for SA analysis and it has improved a bit, but not really sure where to go from here treatment wise.  Terry advised us to book a consultation to decide - but I think perhaps we need a break for a while and have booked a holiday.

Am just so grateful and lucky to have my DD and lovely DH who has tried so hard for us to get to where we want to be.

Sorry for long post, I don't know how you all keep up so well with where everybody else is at.  I'm still finding my feet getting around the boards.  Not sure what board I really belong on (don't want to seem insensitive in wanting a second child - when so many people are struggling to get that first longed for baby) thanks for listening - it is really nice to talk to people who understand.

CarrieAnnxx


----------



## christina187 (Mar 23, 2007)

Hello, I am very new

We are considering treatment at the ISIS as it is so close to us, I was just wondering if its a nice place or not?!  Are the success rates good?  I have looked on the website that shows the success rates but don't really understand 

I shall be posting here more often if that's ok


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Girls

Christina - Welcome to the thread hun. Of course it ok to come here. I've found Isis to b very friendly whenever I've been there. It does look strange with it been on an industrial estate but inside u soon forget that. I think the success rates are very good. Good luck. I blown u some bubbles to take u up to 7.

CarrieAnn - When I'm doing personals I just keep going down the posts for each different person lol You'll soon get the hang of it.

9 Days, I can't wait. We have been naughty again so looks like I'll have to do a HPT again b4 we start. 

Love to every1

Jo xxx


----------



## Matisse (Mar 31, 2006)

I can't say anything other than nice things about ISIS - give them a go, I am sure you won't be disappointed! If they are close to you I think that is also important. We were in and out every other day at one point so it kept our stress levels down knowing that we only had a 20 minute drive.
Best wishes
Emma


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Well I'm still here know Bean yet!!! I am getting bored of waiting now and can't wait to meet the little things thats been kicking me for so long. I am sure it's a girl at the moment as the heart rate is over 140 and that is more normal for a girl, i know not very conclusive but guessing is all I've got to do these days!!

Hi to newbies, I'm sure you will find all of us on here a nice bunch and i have found there support invaluable. Isis is also a very nice clinic and the nurse are lovely if you decide to go there you will be sure of the best treatment.

JoJo:

Good luck with starting the d/r drugs shame you have to be on them for longer hope the side affects aren't to bad for you.

Cleo:

Nice to here from you hun, I completely understand what you mean by trying to be normal and not focusing every thing on ttc. We will be here for you when you need us. x

Hope we are all enjoying the spring like weather long may it last!!!

Take care Liz xx xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello girls,

Welcome to all newbies! I'm sure you'll find this thread very friendly and yes ISIS are very good in my experience too. They always do everything they can for us and are very caring.

Angel - I'm not sure what the difference between these remedies are, it's just what it says on the bottle ... I guess they must be pretty much the same.

Jo - good luck with your cycle, you must be glad to get on with it.

Liz - hope bean arrives soon, I bet you are excited.

Cleo - I can really relate to how you feel, I've been like that on and off for years, sometimes concentrating on if and sometimes just getting on with my life. Do what feels right for you hun!

Hello everyone else!

I had a bit of a nasty morning: a good friend e-mail to say she was 10 weeks pregnant. She did her tx with me at the same time (but I know her from much before), I know it's silly to feel like that because she also been through problems, but I can't help feeling it's unfair - she's a few years younger tahn me, it's her first tx, and as for me you all know where I stand. Sorry feel like a real cow for thinking all this, but I know you'll understand. Also got news that I'm not shortlisted for a job I applied for, it's not that important as I knew it was a very fat chance (loads of candidates) - but it's something I know I could do well (I did similar jobs as temp, now it was a perm one so this is why I was keen). I know there are other interesting jobs I could do and I'll start soon cracking with search anew. It's just a bit annoying all in the same day.
Thanks for listening and sorry for the moan!

Rivka x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hello everyone

Rivka - Sorry that you have had a bad day,  its totally normal to feel how you are and i totally understand you have so many mixed emotions,  like today my sister told me her dh is going in for the snip  as they dont want anymore kids and all i could think was your lucky you have the problem of being able to get pg that easily!!!!  Hang on in there hun 

Liz - Not long now hun 

Christina/Carrie-Ann - Welcome to the board, It has been a godsend for me over the last 2 years......wish i had this board 7 years ago!!!  We are very friendly on here and as for Isis i havent got a bad word to say about them.  We are all at different stages on this board so there is normally someone who knows an answer to a question

Cleo - Hello Stranger i wondered what had happened to you,  good to hear from you but i can totally understand what you mean about trying to ignore it and pretend your not ttc it is very difficult though. 


Matisse - I am only 20 mins from Isis and i found this one of the benefits of going there, I was going to Brentwood to the last clinic and i found the travelling added to the stress.

Right i better be off
The Apprentice starts tonight.........anyone else into that??

Lisa x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hello lovely ladies

Liz - hope your enjoying your last few days being pg hun, bet you cant wait to meet Bean  

Jo - forgive my ignorance but do you have to use protection before you start d/r then? sorry! but guess i will learn all about this soon!

Rivka - hope your feeling a little better today lovey, life can be so tough sometimes  

CarrieAnn - you are welcome to 'talk' on here my dear, we are all at different stages in our lives but each and everyone one of us is unique and our pain is our pain, so whatever your situation is (yours (and mine) being you wish for more children) its all very real and it can hurt like mad. So dont feel bad for posting your hurts, its what we all need - people who understand  

Just a short one as gotta go finish cooking dinner
Big   to everyone, 
Emma xx


----------



## CarrieAnnxx (Nov 4, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Emma - Thanks for your support. You are right in what you say it does still hurt like mad - I think that was why I was reluctant to go back to treatment after having my DD being on that merry go round every month hoping is just so hard to contend with.

Jo - cheers for advice re doing personals.

As I'm not sure when or if I'm going to have any more treatment (although if I do it will definitely be back at Isis) i don't know how regular I will get round to posting - really popped up in the first place to reassure you guys about Mr Boto.

Gotta run ER's about to start - and I just love ER....

Bye for now

CarrieAnnxx


----------



## christina187 (Mar 23, 2007)

Hello

We got info pack from ISIS and are going to get appointment when we get back from holiday in April

How long should we expect to wait for appointment?


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Emma

I don't think u have to use protection, we just thought it would be better than having to do a hpt b4 we started this tx. It probably doesn't sound right because we want to have a baby and falling pregnant naturally is the best option, but I'm scared of having another m/c and with the IVF at least i'll b having medication to help support any pregnancy that I may have. That probably doesn't make any sense at all (I really think I'm losing the plot  ). I think what i'm saying is...................I've forgotten what I was going to put (now I've lost the plot  )

I'll get back to u if I remember  

And never be sorry for asking questions hun, no matter how trivial they may seem, if it all helps with ur journey, ask away. I know its my 1st IVF, but if I can't help some1 else will b able to I'm sure.

Love Jo xxx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Well 2weeks left for me and counting!!! I will wait this week then from 39 weeks i will be trying every thing to encourage Labour to start. Anyone know any tips?

Rivka:

Sorry you had a hard day just what you didn't need eh!! It's hard when ever anyone close to you gets pregnant i used to put on a brave face in front of them and then come home a cry my heart out.

Lisa:

I love the apprentice can't wait for it to get going. There are already a couple who are annoying me.

Jojo:

Not long now till you start on the ivf rollercoaster. My one main tip is not to tell to many people when you test. On my first cycle i told everyone and it was the hardest thing to tell them when it hadn't worked, the next 2 times I told no one and when i got a bfp i didn't tell anyone till after the first scan at 13 weeks. I found it easier to deal with if it was just me and dh who new. Of course yours will work first time so you will be shouting it from the roof tops but bear that in mind.

Christina:

I don't think you will have to wait long at all for an appointment thats the bonus of private treatment.

Emma:

I am getting excited about finally meeting bean, but i think i will miss not being pregnant as I have had a fairly easy pregnancy and have enjoyed every minute.

Sam:

Hope the move is going well and you are back on line soon.

Hi everyone else

Take care Liz xx xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks guys for your support, it's always lovely to know you are here to moan to!

Jo - I do understand how you feel, it is terrifying to have m/c and you want to give yourself the best shot with ivf, do hope it works for you.

Christina - I think that once you get your pack it shouldn't be long for your appt, I don't remember exactly but maybe a few weeks? Hope it works quickly for you.

Have a good weekend everyone!

Rivka x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hello All,

Jo - i think i get the idea of what your saying, yes it does seem odd to try and prevent a pg when you want it so bad but i also understand your worries about m/c too hun. I so hope this works for you lovey  

Rivka - this is the wonderful thing about this website, the fact we can be open and honest and have great support too. Maybe it helps not knowing each other like our family and friends, i have only told 2 or 3 freinds what we hope to do and my family (who wont talk about it!). My mum told me the other day that she didnt want me to go through with this, it was so hard to hear that because i need her love and support but she is so anti it that we cant even talk about it without a row  

Christina - goo luck with getting your appointment, hope it works for you  

Liz - yeah can understand that you will miss being pg. I have heard that a hot curry, hot bath and hot s*x can help with starting labour, all though im not sure what order you should do that in!!  

Carrie-Ann - your welcome here anytime, for whatever your needs are my dear. If it helps you to have people to talk to and understand then thats good  

Well best go conjour up something to eat thats interesting when your on a diet! oh to have a pizza and garlic bread   never mind!

take care all
Love Em xx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Just wanted to say hi girls. Hope every1 has had a wonderful w/end, hasn't the weather been lovely. We took the boys to the golfing range today, very good for getting all the frustration out (whacking a little white ball around lol or missing it in my case lol).

Anyway just wanted to say hi and hope every1 is well and those of u cycling I hope ur all keeping positive. I'm getting excited now, not long for me.

Love to every1 xxx


----------



## christina187 (Mar 23, 2007)

Hiya

Yeah Jo was GORGEOUS weather here, sat in the garden a bit, did some gardening (miracle for me )

I've got the diabetic clinic this morning (am type 1 diabetic, have been for 20 years), it's the pre-conception clinic which involves me getting my control perfect 

During IVF do they always transfer two embryos?

I really do want to SCCCCRRRRRRREEEEEEEEAMMMMMMMMMMM however.  My sister always claims she is 'infertile' and went running to the fertility clinic after month 1 of trying for a baby. However the day of her appointment she found out she was pregnant. Had the baby, and now he is 9 months old she is pregnant yet again.....after saying to me again she thinks she will be infertile after her first baby...yet again falls pregnant straight away.   She is now 12 weeks pregnant. It seems so unfair and it annoys me so much how she kept claiming she is infertile - she is absolutely no idea.  She had the cheek to say to me 'well you're not infertile' (because the problem lies with my OH) but of course it lies with BOTH of us...that angered me so much.
It hurts so much that she is pregnant again, and so easily  I know that sounds so so selfish.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2007)

Christina - sorry you had a bad day, sometime even in our families they don't know enough about our difficulties. But risking to make you angry - please don't be, I hope I'm saying it sensitively - you are still so young, and you alreday have a child, so you have all the best chances to have all your troubles sorted and have another child, I'm sure it'll all go well for you. Hope you feel better now.

Rivka x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Guys,

I am back from falling off the face of the earth again   It just keeps happening!! We have had a really $hitty time lately and I have not been in the mood if you know what I mean to keep up with things. Life has been far too stressful but fingers crossed it is now sorted out and it will start to calm down again......I hope so I am frazzled!!!

Well how are you all? its been busy on here as usual, with some new members I see  

Havn't got lots of time today but had the urge to come and say hi again. Probably spurred on by our appt at Isis last friday, we saw Gemma (really lovely nurse) who went through everything with us, from the injections to side effects etc. We agreed that I could go on the pill from my next period and weyhey it turned up yesterday   Off I went to the docs today to have my blood test done for aneamia (after my mystery blood loss in Jan) but I am sure it will all be ok. I rang them this morning and they will do our schedule this week. Looks like we will be booked in for e/c on 30th May. They only have slots every 2 weeks   seems a bit strange. We are also hoping to go for Blastocyst as I have heard that the success with them is 70% against the 30% for normal transfer but we will have to see what quality the eggs are and discuss it then.

I'm excited, scared & nervous all in one!!!

Catch up properly soon

Take Care

Nikola xx


----------



## christina187 (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi Rivka, of course you didn't make me angry, that is very true.  I hope so much and I know I am so blessed to have my little man.  It is amazing how un-understanding families can be!

Tricksy, sorry you are so stressed, hope everything goes ok x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girls

Well i am loving this weather!!!  Had a really good weekend,  my friend, her DH and their 3 month old baby boy came over for dinner on Sunday and we had a lovely time,  her little boy is soooooooooo sweet it just makes me all the more determined to get started again,  we have made our minds up now that we will be trying again this month and using our frosties May/June.  So i will be ringing Isis soon for an appointment with a consultant.

Jo - Hows things going?  Are you all ready for the injections?  Totally knew what you meant about using protection,  I have that hanging over my head too, on the one hand it would be great to have a pg but i'd be so scared it will go the same way as last time.  

Liz - How are you?  Feeling uncomfortable?  I think i remember someone going on about raspberry leaf tea or something  I love the apprentice!!!  Theres some that are annoying me already 

Tricksy - Good luck with your tests,  Its great when you get the schedule through as you get that feeling of excitement, nerves the lot it will seem real then after the long wait.

Hi to everyone!!!

Well that is it from me 
Take care all
love Lisa xxx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Girls

Hows every1 doing?  I am so excited. start d/r on Thursday  

Lisa - I'm so pleased for u hun that u've decided to go again with ur frosties. Do have still have to take some meds with that? I'm d/r with syneral (nasal spray) for 4 weeks b4 we have our baseline line scan (I'm having to d/r for 4 weeks because of the e/c slots) and I'm hoping that everything goes to plan and we will be testing on the 1st of June. Keep thinking positive hun and u'll get that positive this time i'm sure.

Liz - hun I hope ur keeping ur spirits high, I remember what it was like with mine towards the end of the pregnancy. My sister jumped up and down on a bouncy castle the day b4 her son came into the world, so if u know of any kids parties u could go and gatecrash lol, Sex is a good 1 especially with lots of ermmm excuse me nipple stimulation lol or maybe u could try spicey foods as a last resort. I'd try the 2nd 1 1st lol Good luck sweetie.

Nikola - Hi hun, good to see u back. I see Gemma and ring her when I need to speak to some1, she is lovely isn't she, she makes u feel important and doesn't mind u ringing her for reasurance. Good luck with ur tests. Our e/c is planned for the 16th May, I think its to do with Arianna leaving that they have to do e/c every 2 weeks.

Christina - Hi sweetie. when u fill out 1 of the forms Isis give u, its asks how many embryos u would like to put back, At Isis they only put 2 back in unless ur over 40 then I think they may put more in, but if u ask for 1 just to b put back in they will do that for u. Hope that makes sense.

Hi to every1 else. Hope ur all well.

Love Jo xxx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Where is every1? I'm not going to play 'go hide and seek' this place is just too big lol.

Well I hope every1 is well and the lovely weather has lifted every1's spirits.

My day has finally arrived,(I'm really excited) I start d/r today, I'm going to start sniffing at 10am and again at 10pm (does that sound ok?). I have to d/r for 4 weeks, which makes my baseline scan on the 1st May.

Lots of love 

Jo xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi everyone!!

its quiet on here isnt it!  Well yesterday was my last day for 5.5 days!!!  Yeah!!!!!     I rang Isis and have an appointment with Dr Arianna on the 23rd to talk about using frosties - Can't wait to get moving again!!  I was really pleased i got in with her as to see the other docs they are booking in May now.  They did ask me how long i had been on the metformin for though i hope they dont say i've got to come of it cos i feel like a different person since taking it.

Jo - How did your first sniff go  Hope all goes well for you hun!!!  I have never sniffed i've only ever doing injections for d/r,  i dont know what the difference is  Big Big positives for you hun  

Right well i better get dressed, still in my dressing gown 

Love Lisa xxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Morning everyone. Hope you're all well.The past two weeks have been manic as orders for Easter have taken off big time and with the sunny days making my kitchen too warm to work in during the day I've had a few late nights. Still, only 2 selling days left so I can rest on Saturday afternoon and Sunday before we get the puppy on Monday afternoon. 

JoJo-    for the d/r. It must be nice to actually be starting now instead of waiting for everything to kick off. 

Lisa - 5.5 days off sounds lovely. Are you doing anything nice? Is Dr D'A still there then? I thought she'd left. As with Jo, it must be nice to have a date to work to now.

Rivka - how are you? Are your family spoiling you and taking good care of you? 

Liz - how are you and bean? So little time to go now, are you all set?

Sam - how's the house renovation going?

Tricksy - nice to see you back. Hope the anaemia test came back ok. I'm surprised at ISIS only doing ec every two weeks. What happens if you need a bit longer (I'm a poor responder so would be worried about wasting a cycle by rushing things)?

Cleo - in case you're reading. Hope you're ok. You've picked a good time to go part time with the weather picking up nicely. I found that even just dropping one day a week makes life so much easier, and shopping on a weekday is bliss compared to having to struggle around at weekends.

I can't keep up with everyone now so apologies for anyone I've missed, hope you're all having a good time at the moment and have a great Easter. Welcome Christina. 

Take care 
Cathie x


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Well know sign of labour yet, Bean is engaged now so heading the right way. I have had a stinking cold only just feeling human again so back to encouraging labour again.

Lisa:

It must be nice to have a plan of attack again with the date. I found fet much less medical than ivf and not as many side affects.

Cathie:

Hope you will have a chance to relax over easter. How are the dogs settling in together?

Jojo:

Hope the sniffing goes well it did give me really bad headaches and the taste of the spray is horrid. the time will fly now and before you no it you will be at e/c. I'm so excited for you.

Tricksy:

Glad to see you back. Hope everything goes well for you now. Will you still have to d-reg as your going on the pill?

Angel:

How are you? hope you have a nice easter break.

Cleo, Christina and Sam sorry if I've missed any one have a fab weekend.

take care Liz xx xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi girls,

Tricksy - really glad you had your appt and you're getting on with things. Sorry you were feeling stressed - hope it's better now. 

Lisa - good luck for this month (and enjoy  ) and I'm glad you booked your appt, that way you know you have a plan already. Take care hun!

Cathie - well done for Easter work you seem to be doing so well. Have a good rest over the weekend - and welcome lovely Daisy! I'm am feeling great here with family, thanks, lots of support and lovely food. Not working too hard is also nice (just my free lance). I really feel I've done the best thing and I'll come back in a much better state and ready to fight again!

Hello everyone else!

I'm still waiting for af after my m/c, it's taking ages. I want it to arrive so that we can start monitoring cycles - it feels better to be concentrating on doing something positive if you see what I mean. 

Have a great Easter weekend everyone,

Rivka x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Girls

Happy Easter!!!  

Rivka - Hope AF comes soon for you hun,  i know what you mean about concentrating on moving on i always find it helps,  even making my appointment with Isis has made me feel more positive.

Liz - Any signs yet?  Hope your feeling better now,  Have you got everything packed and ready? Bet your excited, nervous and all those feelings wrapped into one,  thinking of you hun  

Cathie - not long now till Daisy comes ahhhhhhhhh bless she looks adorable!!!!  Is the rush off now for making the easter eggs?  hope you can put your feet up a bit before Daisy arrives.  Hows your mum doing now?
With Dr Angelo when i rang they said she is coming back to help out for 2 weeks with appointments as the other docs only do 2 days and they are so booked up, there now taking appointments for May!  So i jumped at the chance to have an appointment with her as everyone has good things to say about her.  We are coming to the point now that after this lot of FET treatment we may have a few more cyclogest only cycles while we look into adoption as we both feel now that we have come to the end.  How about you?  Have you had your results back yet?

Jo - Hows the d/r going?  hope all ok with you  

Well hope everyone's eating lots of easter eggs ( I am 

love lisa x


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Happy Easter girls 

Lisa - Well done hun on getting an appointment with Arianna, she is lovely. Good luck hun.

Liz - Have we any sign yet? Glad little bean is in the right direction.

Cath - Have u got little Daisy yet? She looks adorable.

Rivka - has AF showed her face yet? Its always better when u have something to work to.

Nikola - Hope things have calmed down now hun. I know what u mean about feeling scared, nervous and excited. Hope things are moving along nicely now. 

Well I'm on day 3 of sniffing, the taste is awful but I've started chewing gum when I sniff to take the taste away. Still feeling positive.

Hi to every1 else.

Love Jo xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi Everyone

I have just found this site and I am very impressed so far! My name is Julia and I live in Colchester with my DH and little boy, James, who will be three next month. I was diagnosed with PCOS about ten years ago. I was put on Clomid which worked on the second cycle and I had a lovely little boy - a honeymoon baby! I have since being trying to get pregnant again, fell pregnant on Clomid again in December 05 but had miscarriage January 06, which I am still coming to terms with as it is always on my mind. CGH won't give me any more Clomid as I have had as much as they will give me, but we have found out that DH has low sperm motility so have been referred privately to ISIS. I am starting down regulation injections next Saturday, with egg retrieval on 16 May and implant on 18 May. 

I am quite worried about it all, especially that first injection next Saturday, although I am sure it will get easier from then on. It would be great to have a bit of moral support from those who have experienced this, as most of my friends are getting pregnant at the drop of a hat and onto their second and third babies. 

Any words of advice would be greatly appreciated - especially what I should and should not be doing in the lead up - I have started reflexology and hope to find an acupuncturist soon - any recommendations? 

Looking forward to hearing from you. I really hope it works as I am no spring chicken (will be 40 next November) so don't want to be trying forever!

Hope you are all having a lovely Easter.

Julia xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Happy Easter Everyone    Hope your all having a great weekend and enjoying our fantastic weather, it makes a lovely change to see the sun for a while.

Julia - Welcome to the thread. I am sure that you will find Isis a great place to have ivf. As your hubby has poor mobility will you be going for ICSI rather than straight IVF? I think that you are on the same treatment run as JoJo, I think she is booked in for Egg Retreivel on 16th May too, I may be wrong though. Try not to worry about the injections too much. I am trying to be positive about them too. My brother is diabetic and he has to inject twice a day with the same size needle and he doesn't even flinch so I am hoping after a couple of days we will feel the same   I have not got any recommendations for acupunturists but I know that some girls on here have used them so maybe they can help more. I have dug out my Zita West Book today and I am going to start reading that through again and start getting myself ready too. Good Luck, keep us posted on how you get on.

Jo - Hows the dr'ing going? I don't know why some of us sniff and others inject. I am going to inject with Burselin for d/r'ing. I hope your coping ok. At least its 3 weeks less of injecting!! Fingers & toes crossed for you hon

Lisa - You must be so pleased to have an appt with Arriana, she was so lovely when we saw her, its such a shame that she is not there full time anymore. Its so hard to keep going when you keep coming up again a BFN, lets hope that this time is your time and your dreams will finally come true. Don't eat too many eggs!! Says the girl who is eating everything in sight at the moment LOL 

Rivka - You sound like your having a great time with your folks, it must to nice to be chilling with your family, you must be missing your hubby though. When are you due home? Where abouts are you? is the weather good? hark at me, nosey nora!!! Whatever you are doing, wherever you are have a great time

Liz - How are you feeling? Only a week to go to due date now, you must be getting so excited. This week is a good week to have a baby. My cousins little un was born on 13th April, she is an ivf baby and its my birthday on Saturday so a good week all round   Lets hope he is nearly cooked and makes an appearance soon  

Cathie - I hope that you are now relaxing and have stopped the manic Easter Egg making, only 2 days until you go and pick up your puppy, you must be so excited. You will have to let us see some pics next week

Sam - Hows the house renovation going? Hope you've made good headway this weekend.

Christina, Cleo, Angel & anyone else I;ve missed, have a great weekend, relax and enjoy the break  

I have had another $hitty week, I am really getting sick and tired of them   After our consultation with the lovely Gemma at Isis we both went to work on Monday to book the time off for e/c & e/t. Mine was fine but my poor hubby could not get the time off for love nor money   We were both so pee'd off and we could not get anyone to cover him at all. In the end I had to ring Gemma and luckily we have been able to reschedule and we are now booked in for e/c on 20th June. It now seems so far away and we are still both really hacked off. On top of that I have got the stinking cold thats going around and I am trying to give up smoking. I only smoke about 6 a day but I've been putting it off for months and months and hubby finally asked me on Thursday when I was going to stop so I agreed that I would try this weekend. I only had 1 yesterday and 1 today and I am hoping for none tomorrow. It doesn't help that I have not got any willpower when it comes to stopping smoking. I know that I have got to do it but I really enjoy it, its my only vice and I make excuse after excuse not to give up but the time has come   The icing on the cake was yesterday when the back door on my new car (not brand new but only a couple of years old) decided to stop working and I can't open the door, the only way to get my stuff out is to climb over the back seats! It is still covered under warranty so we spent an hour down at Land Rover this morning getting someone to look at it, its now booked in for next Saturday to have a new lock fitted, just my blinking luck......its fixable and really I should be thinking of all of the good things happening in our lives rather than focusing on the bad stuff, its hard when it keeps flying at you thick and fast though   

Enough of my moaning   have a fantastic weekend everyone and don't make yourself sick on Easter Eggs! Catch up again soon, take care

Lots of Love

Nikola xx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Julia

Welcome to the thread. Every1 is very friendly on this thread. And we're all here to help u through ur journey.

I'm on my 1st IVF attempt, I'm d/r with Syneral (Sniffing) My e/c is also scheduled for the 16th May with e/t on the 18th. I'm just hoping that everything will go as planned. So we might cross paths at some stage.

Good luck hun

Love Jo xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Julia & welcome to FF 

You may also be interested in these boards...

Secondary Infertility...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=44.0

Over 40's TTC...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=162.0

and Cycle Buddies thread for those ttc in May/June (where you can chat to other ladies having treatment same time as you)...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=62.0

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girls

Just did a great long post and bl**dy lost it!!! 

Julia - Welcome to the Isis board, Sorry to hear about your mc it is so hard as i have also had one a few years back.  Good luck with your treatment - roll on next Saturday.  I have had 2 IVFS at Isis along with other treatment there and they are brilliant.  Don't worry about the injections,  the 1st one i did took me about 20 mins  but after the first few you get the hang of it and you wont think anything of it.  Unfortunately for me i have a blood clotting problem so when i cycle have to inject heparin too, this is done without an injector pen   so if i can do it (and i'm a big woss) anyone can.  
As for acupuncture i can't recommend anyone as i had it for my 1st ivf but lost faith it my practioner as it was costing me a fortune,  but reflexology i am qualified in and i can recommend it as anything that gets you to relax while cycling is good.  
Any questions just ask someone normally knows the answer on this site.

Tricksy - Sorry you have had to reschedule your ivf - you must be so annoyed!!!  What a pain! you must have been raring to go and then it stops.  Its horrible when its one thing after another, i felt like that a when DH broke his ankle everything was just going wrong if really makes you feel shi**y.  Its hard enough to go through all these fertility problems and then when other things start going wrong you just feel the whole world is against you.  Anyway good luck with the no-smoking its hard, i gave up about 4 years ago and i think its harder when you don't smoke much but you can do it 

Jo - Glad the d/r is going ok apart from the taste of the stuff - good idea with the clewing gum.  Are you on puregon for stimming?  What strength?

Sam - Hope the move went well and you are all settled in.

Liz - any news/??

Rivka/Cath - Hope you enjoying the easter break

Bye for now
Lisa x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

[fly]Happy Easter everyone [/fly]

Isn't it a gorgeous day? I've had a very lazy day so far, despite waking up before 7 out of habit. Dozed, read, had a nice bath and then went out with my sister and Honey for a walk followed by a coffee and gossip on my neighbours lawn. Now madly trying to tidy up before the in laws arrive. They;re due at 5 but are invariably early. Thankfully I got a table at the Swan in Chappel for dinner so I don't have to cook.

Julia - welcome to the thread. The ladies on here are lovely and a tremendous support. Don't worry too much about the injections is my advice. I'm a big woos as well but the injector pen for the main injections makes life a lot lot easier.

Lisa - are you having a good weekend? Did your dh go to the match yesterday or is he not mobile enough yet? Matt went after the market was finished and was enjoying the sit down till it became a goal fest. After that he was a little tired from having to leap up all the time 

Tricksy - what a bummer having to reschedule your tx. June may seem a long way away at the moment but it will come round soon enough. Hope your weekend has picked up a bit now.

JoJo - how's the sniffing going? Good idea with the chewing gum - I don't think anyone prepares you for that awful taste. Hope you're not suffering any side effects. My dh said it changed my moods - I was nice to him for a few weeks instead of getting pmt.

Liz - how are you and bean?

Hello to everyone else. My brain is slightly refreshed but I know I'll still have forgotten loads of people so apologies.

Cathie x


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2007)

Happy Easter to all of you lovely ladies!

Lisa - glad you got that appt with Dr D'Angelo. I really believe in her even though it hasn't worked for me yet I feel she knws her stuff and is such a caring person. She's lovely, even made me laugh when I went for a review after my m/c and believ me that was a challenge! 
I hope this fet works for you hun, but I think you're right to think about adoption because it means you know there's always a chance whatever happens. I'm thinking now that I really hope I can be pg again but really afraid of another m/c. I hope heparin will do the trick, but can't be sure of course. So I'm thinking it is doesn't work we'll have to try something else. I was strongly thinking about adoption, but recently family been talking to me about surrogacy so I start wondering about it too. Have you thought about it? Anyway, you shouldn't concentrate on options too much nw because I hope with all my heart that either ttc naturally or the fet work for you this time!!

Tricksy - sorry you had such a bad time hun. It's such a pain when you have to re-schedule, your dh's colleagues are not so understanding! I hope the long weekend is helping to unwind. Yes, I miss dh, but I'm so glad he's with his family too and relaxing, I can hear in his voice on the phone that it's doing him a world of good after a difficult time. We're both back in a week, so making the most of the time we have with families.

Jo - I always wonder why such ladies sniff and some inject? I disn't mind my injections just wonder. Hope you're not getting any side effects.

Cathie - glad you are seeing family and relaxing, it sounds lovely. And you'll have Daisy soon to add to the joy.

Julia - welcome to ff, and lots of luck to you! ISIS is a really lovely clinic and hopefully they'll help you to have your dream.  

Hello everyone else,

Rivka x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Rivka - Glad you are enjoying your break, relax and recharge, you will be ready for anything when you return next week. Hubby and I are really pee'd with his work but its not that simple. Hubby is self employed and he has to get someone to cover his work whilst he is off, unfortunatley with 30th May being bank holiday week loads of people are off and all of the cover has been taken, it still stinks though but absolutley nothing we can do about it. 

Cathie - I bet you are picking up your gorgeous puppy as I type!!! I hope she settles in well and is not too naughty!

Lisa - I am glad you got on ok with the injections, I am a bit worried about them too. Apparently only my Pregnyl is in an autopen, the other 2 jabs, Heparin and Burselin are to be administered with a normal syringe   I am hoping that I get used to them quickly. I have got plenty of flabbing stuff on my tummy so it should be ok  

Hope Easter is going well for you all, speak soon

Take Care

Nikola xx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Crumbs, only been off here for a few days and already loads has happend, i just cant keep up!!

Jo Jo - i hope you are feeling ok while d/r hun, thinking of you.

Liz - hope your ok my dear, not long now hay! Your meeting up with a freind of mine this week i beleive, (Wicklow) she is lovely, hope you enjoy your meet   and hope your feeling better too

Just a quickie im afraid, but big hugs to everyone else. We off to ISIS thurs for SA, feeling very apprehensive  

Emma x


----------



## Matisse (Mar 31, 2006)

Just been to see Mr Boto - totally different to when we saw him on the NHS. What a difference time makes! Anyway, all good and we will start IVF/ICSI again in August (when we have saved up enough money). Good news is that eggs, sperm and embryos were all fine but I might brave down-regging this time.
Emma xx

PS what is SA?


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Matisse - im so glad your appointment went well with Mr Boto  and you have a positive result to work with   

SA is  semen analysis hun 

Emma xx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone, thanks for your really warm welcome. Thanks for all your comments, they are really appreciated. 

Nikola, yes we are going straight to ICSI due to the motility problems with the sperm. I am hoping they will find a few decent ones when the time comes. Thanks for the recommendation of the Zita West book, I have just gone out and bought it so an early night for me reading that. Jo, we may well cross paths at ISIS at some time in the future. Natasha, thanks for all those links. There is so much on this site, I am just trying to find my way round it. I am sure they will be useful, thanks. Hi also to Cathie, Lisa and Rivka, thanks for your welcomes. Regarding the sniffing v injecting, I was told to inject as I have hayfever so that may be one of the reasons for the different methods.

Does anyone know if being overweight can have a negative effect on fertility? I would have thought it would, but I am just worried that we will be wasting our money on all this treatment as I am about 1 to 2 stones overweight. They have never mentioned anything at Isis or at the General though. (I am typing this whilst finishing off an Easter Egg - I think I need to get motivated!!)

Can anyone point me in the right direction regarding abbreviations as some of these on here are quite perplexing! Also how do you add your personal information that comes up after every post? Sorry, I hope to get the hang of this one day! 

Hope you all had a lovely Easter. Thanks again for the welcome, and speak soon. (Sorry if I have missed saying hallo to anyone!)

Julia x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Juliapeaches said:


> Can anyone point me in the right direction regarding abbreviations as some of these on here are quite perplexing! Also how do you add your personal information that comes up after every post? Sorry, I hope to get the hang of this one day!


Here's a link to thread that should help explain things a bit...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=62247.0

Take care everyone
Natasha x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Julia, welcome to FF, i joined about 6 months ago and still struggle to find my way round here! Hope you get to know your way around hun! as regards to weight, ISIS suggested i needed to loose before i start treatment but at that point i was 3 stone overweight and now 1 and a half stone over   which means i can start as they came up with a suggested weight, i still have to carry on loosing though! For me it was worked out on BMI which was high, im sure if they think you need to loose weight they will suggest it to you lovey. Hope all goes well for you  

Im not quite at the stage that i can comment on the drugs that some of you are taking on here, but no doubt i will be able to soon! Hope everyones dreams come true! As for me, i had a day where people keep telling me of more pregnancies, just when i think there cant be anymore babies around me that i need to know about, there is   i feel a cow when i pretend to be happy for people, but so wish it was my news i was sharing. 

Jo Jo - thanks for the message hun, aprreciate what you said to try and see our appointment thursday as being a step closer to our dream, i wish i could be more positive, DH is much more confident in it all than me, thats not good is it negativity!?

Does anyone on here do the quiz nights on a tuesday? you should try it, its good fun  

Take care all
Emma xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Angel - What quiz nights?? off to have a look around and see if I can find out what you are talking about    You have done so well to lose weight, I hope you manage to keep going. I know how hard it is. I lost 2 stone last year but I have put on about 7lb. I really want to lose it again but I don't seem to be able to get motivated and I keep 'forgetting' to diet!! I get sick of pretending to be happy for people too. Its not that I wish them ill or anything like that but its just not fair. I get sick and tired of hearing 'you'll get there' and 'everything happens for a reason' is really starting to wear thin with me now   I just want to be pregnant and have a baby  

Julia- I am sure if Isis or the Hospital thought that your BMI was too high then they would of said something to you, don't worry, you will be fine. After I recommended you the Zitz West Book I tried to find mine and could not find it anywhere   I ended up going out and buying another one at the weekend! I have lent it to someone but can not for the life of me remember who! 

Hi to everyone else, hope that you had a good weekend and didn't eat too much chocolate, sorry for the lack of personals. I am on a mission to find out why some people sniff and some inject for d/r'ing, its really bugging me!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Just a flying visit as I dh is on daisy watch at the moment and I'm trying to sweet talk him into looking after her whilst I play the quiz. 

Tricksy - the quiz is in the games room of Chat at 815 (ish) and is mad but great fun. Basically, someone types a question and we all have to reply within 10 seconds. The first person to get it right gets lots of points, and everyone else who is right within thetime gets some too. Spelling etc goes completely out of the window. My log in problems from way back mean I come up as MattB rather than CathB in chat which gets confusing.

I know what you mean about the diet. I am a stone lighter than when I last had tx but I still need to lose nearly 2 stone and I can't get motivated longer than a day. I joined Belly Buddies thread but even that doesn't help when I'm feeling low. Maybe when we decide about more tx I'll be focussed enough but that's going to be a while.

Angel - are you playing tonight?

JuliaPeaches - hope you found out the abbreviations etc. They can take a while to get used to but there's always someone who can explain if you're not sure. I think weight is supposed to affect fertility. No-one has said anything to me at the general or at ISIS (I hide it fairly well) but when I went to see Raj Rai losing weight was one of the first things he recommended me to do. 

Hello to everyone else. Hope you're all ok. 

Cathie x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Tricksy - i know how you must be feeling, it can all be so very painful cant it?  Big   to you. Cathie explained where the quiz is held, try and have a go, you get bubbles too!

Cathie - yes hopeing to be on, may be a little late though!

Hope to see some of you there  

Em x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

ps Tricksy, would value any knowledge you learn about d/r'ing please hun

xx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Girls

Just a short 1 about D/Ring with sniff rather than injections. I'm D/Ring with sniffs because I mentioned about not liking injections. I know I have to start injecting on the 2nd May for the stimms, but it means less needles for me. I really don't think it matters which way u do it.

Emma - no probs about message, the offer is still open if u want to meet for a coffee or just give me a ring.

Love Jo xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Good evening ladies!!

I'm back! I've given myself a stern talking to and have realised that i need to face up to the fact that  i have got fertility issues and burring my head in the sand will not help me one bit.   has arrived, no great shock really, but i guess i hoped that the lap would have worked and i would have the BFP i desperatly want. 

DH and i have made some important decisions though about where we want our lives to go (with or without babies) and we have strated the process of applying to live in australia. We have always spoken about it and finally decided it was now or never. the ouse is nearly finished and as soon as it is, we will out it on the market.

we also had our final blood tests done on thursday so just need to wait for all the results to go to ISIS and we should get our appointment. looks like some of us might be cycling together!!

There are so many newbies to the thread!! Hello to you all and welcome!

Cath - Daisy sounds so adorable. I love puppies. A friend of mine breeds labs and has some due very soon. I daren't go look as i know we would come away with one!! How was the chocolate business over easter? Did you do well?

Lisa - so glad you have decided to go for it again. good luck hun. been to see any good films recently??

Rivka - how you doing? Has af arrived? Did i read somewhere that you were looking for another job?

Liz - has the baby arrived yet?

Sam - i'm guessing you have moved and the internet has not been connected yet, you must be lost without it. Anyway hope it went well.

Hi to anyone else i have missed.

Just want to say thanks for being here for me!! 

Lots of love Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girls

How are we all?  My day off today so have had a day out in the sunshine in Maldon was really nice. I was supposed to be starting my healthy eating today in prep for FET but ended up having fish n chips and an icecream so bang goes my diet.  Any tips anyone for a sweet tooth while dieting?

Cleo - Hi mate, sorry you got your BFN this month i know you was hoping for good news after you lap - so sorry mate.  Australia sounds like a great idea, as DH has been off work he had seen lots of programmes about relocating there and he's been saying it.
As for the pictures, i saw "Sunshine" last week, all the reviews have been 4 star but i thought it was a pile of poo. Not been much out at the moment as its all kids films.

Jo - How are you feeling?  


Cath - Hows Daisy settling in?  Any chewed shoes yet  How is your Mum?  DH is going footie on Saturday he wants to get one game in before the end of the season his ankle is still bad but he can drive now so they'll be no stopping him soon.


Tricksy - I hate those sayings " You'll get there" and the worse one is "Everything happens for a reason"  Everyone says that to me and i hate it!!!  What reason could there possibly be for 7 years of TTC, mc, and all the heartbreak that goes along with that  People do not think do they.  Oh by the way Bureslin is normally done by injector pen,  its usually only the heparin by normal syringe - Hope that makes you feel a bit better.

Angel - How did your SA go?  I missed the quiz, try and get on there this Tuesday.

Rivka - Really know how you feel about the mc hun,  you really want to get that BFP but its the fear of another mc hopefully the heparin will do its stuff next time.  We have thought about surrogacy but it costs a small fortune and we have no one offering to be a surrogate for us and you can't ask people to so i don't know how you go about it really,  It really would be a solution for those of us who have implantation problems,  its so confusing not knowing which way to turn next and i'm not getting any younger so i always feel like time is running out,  We'll see what the FET brings.

Have i remembered everyone - Apologies if i've left anyone out
love Lisa xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Hope you are all ok and looking forward to the weekend, lots of sunshine forecast  

Lisa - Glad you had a nice day today, dieting is so damn hard, I start a new one every morning and by the afternoon its normally gone to pot   We are starting a 'proper' diet as from Monday though, its my birthday this weekend there is no point starting before then. I keep those little Cadbury Animal Bars in the fridge when I am dieting and if I want something sweet then I have one of those, they are only 100 cals (as are curly wurlys and finger of fudges) and make you feel like you are being naughty! Fingers crossed for your FET, have you got a date yet? I must admit that Fiona told us the Burselin was with the injector pen but when we saw Gemma the other week she said it was with normal syringe who knows! I will find out soon enough 

Cleo - I'm so sorry that you got a bfn, its just not fair. I had the same hopes after my lap but to no avail. I did however fall pregnant 5 months afterwards when my tubes are apparently totally blocked?? If I could pack my family, my dog and my horse up we would move abroad tomorrow, in fact hubby would go tonight if I said yes!!! I know exactly what you mean with people telling us everything happens for a reason.......what frigging reason?? was I a mass murdering rapist in my previous life or something   it really pees me off........and breath......don't worry we will get there    

Cathie - how is Daisy? I am sure she is being a little angel and leaving you totally gooey eyed!

Jo - Any sign of your baby yet?? you have not been about this week........maybe you have been/are in hospital having your baby boy now  

Angel - Hope the SA went well, how long do you have to wait for the results?

Rivka - thanks for the email hun, I'll see you soon xx

Hope that i have not left anyone out, have a great weekend if I don't catch up before. Take Care

Lots of Love

Nikola xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hallo again everyone. 

Just a quickie as I am meant to be getting early nights in the lead up to ICSI, but that does not seem to be happening - likewise with the dieting - now I know I should be dieting but I had McDonalds last night and pub lunch today, even though I have paid to join Tesco e-diets. They send me through food lists every week, and every week I lie about my weight! Oh well, maybe one day. I have one remaining friend in my group of "mum friends" who was the only one apart from me not to be pregnant again, but she sprung it on me today that she is 19 weeks pregnant, and had been trying to find the right time to tell me. I wondered why she had started wearing baggy tops! It is that feeling all over again of the big green ugly envy monster coming out. I tried to be happy for her but I am as jealous as hell. 

On another note, did anyone have problems getting their medication delivered? Isis ordered me some drugs which I am due to be starting on Saturday. As I had not heard anything I phoned the company who said that they had left a message on my answerphone, and that I had to get back to them to arrange delivery. Well, I never had any message, so if I had not chased it up I would be stuffed as they did not chase it up. As it is they cannot deliver until Tuesday, so thankfully Isis have some meds to give me in the meantime. I am finding it stressful even before things get started! 

Anyway, sorry about that, moan over. Hope you are all okay.
Julia xx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hello All,

Well we had SA yesterday at 10am and then went back for results at 2pm, Unfortunatley nothing has changed and we still need to go through ICSI   my poor DH didnt say much but think he couldnt believe that there was no change at all, he has lost 2 and a half stone and been working out every day and not drinking alcohol so he wonders why he bothered really. But the positive thing is he still has at least 4mil sperm so they got plenty to work with, just still wish we didnt have to go through this though. Well i got terrified when she showed me the drugs, i nearly ran out screaming like a banshee. Did anyone else get freaked out by the thought of what the drugs do to you? Im so scared of them but know i gotta do it. Well im on day 31 of my cycle and Julie said if i want to start when AF comes i can   scared really but i think if i put it off another month i may never do it! Also have most people got there drugs from ISIS then, or can you get the same drugs anywhere else and save money? im not worried if its only 5 or ten quid but if you can save alot it may be worth getting them from somewhere else.

Julia - how hard for you to be told that by your freind, she obviously didnt want to hurt you by telling you but had to in the end. Yes it does hurt dosent it hun, you want to be happy for her but just cant. I understand completely   Tesco diets is good too, i did it before and it helps with the shopping list too. Stick with it hun.

Nikola - thanks for your thoughts. Hope you have a fab weekend and enjoy your birthday  

Lisa - glad you had a lovely day out yesterday, it was a lovely day weather wise wasnt it? Hope your feeling ok hun.

Well i must get on with some housework!

Lots of love to everyone  

Emma xx


----------



## Matisse (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi Emma
I know exactly how you feel about the drugs and impending ICSI - I was the same. We used the pill instead of down-regulating as I was so worried that I would feel terrible. The night before I was due to start I was up all night sobbing and rolling around terrified about it not working (we got a BFN but are fine and happy and getting on with our life).
We had ICSI, although DH's sperm is OK, because they retrieved 6 eggs and wanted to maximise our chances but the bit that is important is that despite all the tears and 'I can't do it' it was fine and we are now saving to have another go in a few months time.
Although the part that you are living at the moment is really terrifying, you soon move onto worrying about the next stage and then you might get a big high with your BFP. I know it's been said before but take each day as it comes and find something nice to do after the injections (mine was to eat a piece of dark chocolate and watch Hollyoaks but I'm easily pleased). I didn't have any side effects with the injections and the progesterone just made me feel pregnant!
We're all here for you and many people are much further down the line than you or I so you'll always get an answer to any questions.
Emma xx
PS Someone on here told me that you ask ISIS for a prescription for your drugs but I don't know how much money you save going direct.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hello everyone.

Lisa -must be nice for your dh to be able to drive again. Hopefully he's picked a good match to go to. My dh's best friend is coming over for the weekend as he's a Derby fan. We having some more friends round for dinner after and TOny will be the only non Ipswich fan so Town have to win for us.

Emma (angel10) - I was exactly the same before my first cycle, but once you get started it does settle down and I certainly found that my worst fears (which were huge) were unfounded. By the end of each cycle it was routine and if I can cope with it all, anyone can. Sorry to hear that the SA wasn't improved, though your dh must feel better for having lost the weight - and will probably enjoy a pint now that he knows it won't hurt. 

Emma (Mattisse) - we had the same as you - a lowish number of eggs so they didn't risk losing any potential embryos and went straight for ICSI.

Tricksy - you're on the same diet as me   The only time I lose weight is when the choc is busy cos I end up on my feet all day and night. 

Cleo - nice to see you back though sorry to hear about your bfn. Australia is a fab idea. Where abouts would you go? They're supposed to be crying out for good teachers so you should get a visa easily.

JoJo - how are you doing?

Liz - hope everything is going well and you've been joined by bean.

Sorry to those I've missed out. Was up early with Daisy. I should be grateful though as she's much more settled than Honey was at that age so let me sleep till just before 7. We've been enjoying a quietish week with no chocolate. honey is beginning to get used to Daisy but I think it will take another week or so before she accepts her as a part of the family. Daisy is following her around and trying to please her which is sweet.

We've been trying to get hold of the immunology test results this week. It sounds like they'll be sent to ISIS so I'll give them a call on Monday to see what they say. We can't decide what our next step is until we find out if there's anything wrong. If there is something treatable we'll give that a go and possibly have one more cycle of ICSI, otherwise it will be a closer look at adoption. 

Cathie x


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2007)

Hello lovely ladies,

Wow, so much written recently!

Cleo - glad you're thinking about what you want with life besides the question of kids, hopefully you'll have kids but other things matter too, Australia sounds exciting. Yes, I'm looking for another job, I'm free-lancing from home at the moment and it's getting to be isolating, so looking around other options now.

Lisa - glad dh is better and able to drive. I must say that the sweet tooth is what gets me when I try to eat healthy - I can handle any food but I must have something sweet after dinner ...

Tricksy - sorry work is difficult, when someone is self employed it's so much more responsibility, sorry you had to delay but your tx time will come in no time, & see you soon hun.

Cathie - so glad Daisy is lovely as expected, she must be rally cute interacting with Honey. Enjoy your footie weekend with your friend.

Liz - hope bean has arrived and that you're both well.

Not must new with me, except that I'm going back on Monday. No af yet ... 

Have a lovely weekend everyone, sorry for those I missed in personals,

Rivka x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I've just read on another thread that Liz had a little girl, Faith, on Tuesday morning and thought you might like to know.

        

Congratulations Liz, and dh, and welcome Faith.

Cathie x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girls

Liz - Congratulations Liz & DH    Hope you all doing well.

Rivka - Sorry Af still hasnt arrived - there is no chance is there that you could be pg?  Is your DH back on Monday too?

Cath -Glad Daisy is settling in - bless her.  Hope you get your results on Monday - let me know how you get on.
Come on you blues on Saturday!!!!

Angel - Sorry about the SA results,  your DH must be gutted after loosing all that weight and not drinking.  I've heard zinc & vit c is a good one for blokes to take?  I know exactly what you mean about the drugs scaring you,  I was petrified on my 1st ivf but you'll be fine don't worry - If i can do it anyone can!!
As to the drugs,  I got mine from Isis and paid  more,  Other girls on here asked for a private prescription and got them from the same company that supply Isis and got them a lot cheaper but it was too late for me as i had already ordered them through Isis,  The company name is Calea so i would look into that first.

Julia - That is all you need, stress even before you start the treatment,  what a pain in the backside!!!  Its so annoying isnt it, it was lucky you chased them up.  

Tricksy - Thanks for the diet tips - I havent had a curlywurly for years i will stock up on those.  Havent got a date yet for FET but going to Isis next Tuesday to find out plan of action.  
HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!! Are you doing anything nice?


Hope i havent left anyone out - its hard to keep up
Have a great weekend everyone the weather is supposed to be great
love Lisa xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hello lovely ladies!!!!

what fab weather!!!  I have had a lovely couple of days with my mum. She took me to London yetsreday for a day of pampering at the sanctuary in covent garden, we've been before its so relaxing. The only downer was that i had really bad period pains, but at least i could just lounge around all day in my bath robe! 

Liz-     congratulations!!!! What a lovely name, very fitting!!!! Hope you are all doing well.

Cath - i remember what it was like when cassie was a puppy, all those early mornings!!!! The picture is gorgeous. I hope her and honey bond soon. Good luck for your test results too.

Angel - sorry hun about DH SA. Its such a kick in the face when you really try to do everything you can and it doesnt work. he sounds like he has given up a lot. I'm trying to get my DH to give up alcohol but not having much luck. Good luck for your cycle hun. I know what you mean about wishing you didnt have to do this, i think that all the time. 

Rivka - i hope AF arrives soon for you hun and tht something turns up on the job front!

Lisa - not long til your appointment!! Good luck for tuesday. I can't wait for my appointment to come through. I'm trying to stick to a healthy eating diet too, not for weight loss but just to make sure i'm in shape for IVF. Its a pain in the   !!  But then so is everything about about this fertility lark! At least we have a lovely weekend, weather wise to look forward to.

Tricksy -      Happy birthday hun!! Have a good weekend!

Juliapeaches - good luck with the diet hun, stick with it! Know what you mean about friends telling you they are pregnant, nothing hurts quite like it! 

Hi to anyone else i have missed, have a fab weekend!

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

PS Happy Birthday Tricksy for this weekend.


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi Girls

Liz -   hun. Hope u are both well. What a lovely name.

Cleo - What a lovely day, It must have been lovely to b pampered all day.

Cath - Good luck with ur results hun. Daisy looks very settled on ur pic.

Angel - Sorry ur DH SA hadn't improved. Its so difficult when u change ur way of living and it still doesn't help. Good luck with ur cycle, Once u start it u'll feel a lot more confident. And remember were al here to help u though.

Rivka - Hope af shows up soon. Good luck with the job hunting.

Lisa - mmmmmm fish and chips, u have to have a little treat every now and again. Good luck with ur appointment hun.

Tricksy -   for this w/end, hope u have a fab day.

Matisse - How are u.

Julia - Good luck with starting ur treatment tomorrow. Moan as much as u want to hun. And try to stay positive, I try to think of it all in stages and try not to think of the next stage until its time to.

Hope I haven't missed any1, if I have I'm sorry and I hope ur all well.

I'm on day 9 of d/r, side effects keep come and going, dizzyness, headaches and hot flushes ohhhh and mood swings. I take my sniff at 10am and 10pm and I always sneeze at 10 past lol. Waiting for af, does any1 know what happens if she doesn't show up?

Love Jo xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Thank you everyone for your lovely words of comfort and support   it means so much to be able to come on here and spill out all my feelings. I cant talk to my mum cos she dosent want me to go through this and its hard with DH sometimes cos he feels to blame. Waiting for   to arrive, and for the first time in 3 years im looking forward to it, how mad is that?!

Liz -   what wonderful news hun, you and DH must be soooooo happy, and i love the name Faith, its beautiful, i hope you are all settling in to family life together. Much love and congratulations to you  

Jo Jo - I hope your side effects arent making you feel too uncomfortable my dear? mood swings? i have warned my boys about that, my DS thinks it could be interesting!Looking back at your pm you sent me a while ago, looks like i will be on the same shedule as you. Can i call you to chat sometime still?

Matisse - Thank you for your message, im sorry for your bfn but hope this time it works for you lovey. May i ask what is the difference with the usual d/r drugs and the pill that you took? 

CathB - I love the picture of your doggies together, they look so happy. I hope you are enjoying Daisy too. Thanks for your words. Im such a worrier but know that we can get through this.

Lisa - i will look into that for the drugs, but looking at the price list from ISIS they dont appear to be silly money anyway. Is it worth the worry trying to get them somewhere else when i can get them from ISIS? what do you think?

Well its another beautiful day and im hoping to drag DS out for a round of golf, him playing not me!

Enjoy the weather
Take care all
Emma xx


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Sorry a bit slow but Yes Bean has arrived!!!

Faith Mary Emma Rookyard

Wieghing 7lb 4oz 

Born April 10th 2:17am After 9 hours and just gas and air!!!!

Hurt like hell but she is so sweet well worth it!!! 

Finding Breast feeding hard and am down about maybe not being able to do it.

Will post again soon

Liz xx xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Liz -glad you're both doing well. As the others have said, Faith is such a great name. I wouldn't worry about the breast feeding. Most of my friends with children said it hurt like hell and that it was difficult but got used to it (though two couldn't do it as it was just too much and their kids are adorable). Even if you have to use a bottle, it's not the end of the world. She'll still be the most cherished baby.

Cathie x


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2007)

Liz - congratulations!! So happy for you and dh, Faith is indeed a lovely name and very appropriate. About breast feeding: a good friend of mine who had her baby 3 months ago had lots of trouble with it the first days and thought she'd give up, but then she had a good health visitor who set her right and now it's all plain sailing. Hope it's the same with you. And as Cathie said, evem if you use the bottle you'll give her the same care and she'll be lovely.

Tricksy - happy birthday! Have a great day. Doing something nice?

Cathie - hope you get your results soon. And lovely to see Honey and Daisy together, so sweet!

Julia - I actually had a silly mixup with my meds the 2nd cycle and had to chase the company, I think ISIS forgot to send the form! It's a pain when this happens, that's right.

Jo - sorry you're having the side effects, hope the stimming part will be easier.

Hi everyone else, hope you're enjoying the weekend.

Rivka x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Liz - sounds like you had a good labour my dear, you deserved it with all the worry you had before when Faith was breech. With regard to breast feeding hun, you just have to make the right choice for you. I stopped breast feeding when my ex husband left me (DS was 3 weeks old) i just couldnt cope with it all, but he has grown into a healthy boy so dont let any decision you make worry you too much lovey. Just take your time   

Emma xx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Quick update ladies, AF has arrived! feeling b****y petrified now! but have a little excitement going on too, is that mad?  

Got the chance to talk to my mum yesterday as she hasnt acknowledged this at all and wont talk about it cos she dosent want us to do it, she tried to explain her concerns but accepts we are doing this now. We also had some freinds over last night and told them. It felt like a huge weight had been taken off our shoulders, they were so supportive and lovely i could have cried!

Anyway 21 days before we start d/regging ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Love to all
Em xx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Wow what a fabulous weekend!!! just been out for a pub lunch which was yummy, sat out in the garden with friends. Its so hot! the friend we went with is pregnant so feeling a little bit    for me, just want to get a move on with IVF now. Will phone Dr Marfleets secretary this week to see if they have all our results back, then it should be full steam ahead.

Liz - so glad you are all alright. I have heard from many of my friends that breastfeeding is hard. Some stuck at it and some didn't, but all their children are fine! It really is up to you. Enjoy her!!!!

Angle - Glad AF has arrived. I can understand how you are feeling. I'm desperate to get gping but i know i will be petrified when my ivf starts. I just think about the positives, if it works i will be a mummy!!! Sending you big  

Tricksy - how was your birthday, hope you're not feeling too rough  

Jo  -hope you're feeling ok hun? I remember the hot flushes from clomid, a nightmare!! 

Hi to everyone else, hope youre enjoying the sunshine. Is it supposed to last? I'm back to school tomorrow but at least i only work 4 days a week now     

Love cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Grils

Hope you all had a good weekend and enjoyed the nice weather.  I was wandering around Lakeside yesterday.......a bit of retail therapy!!!
Got the hospital on Thursday for them to check out my cervical erosion - not looking forward to that, and Isis next week - looking forward to that though

Cleo - Hope you get your results back this week,  Been to see any films?  I saw that "Sunshine" but despite all the critics saying how good it was i thought it was a pile of poo!!

Angel - Glad AF arrived for you (sounds weird saying that)  Glad you had a chance to talk to your Mum about ivf the more support you have around you the better.  I would look into getting the meds from Calea direct,  I would have saved quite a lot as i was on high strength stimming drugs but not sure how much you would save for normal dose, its worth a look though as Isis would only fax the prescription over for you instead of you doing it yourself.


Rivka - Are you back now?

Cath - Hows Daisy?

Jo - Sorry about the side-effects hun   My worst one was the headaches they were grim.  My AF took a while to show up and i was really worried as i was late,  it turned up eventually though.

Well thats all from me folks, dinner is ready now so have to dash
love Lisa xxxxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi All,

Lisa - thanks, i will look into that, hope all goes well for you on thursday hun, you deserved the retail therapy, im planning on doing some of that in Norwich tomorrow  

Jo Jo - hope your ok hun?

Liz - hope your ok and settling into family life lovey.

Tricksy - hope you had a great birthday 

Cleo - thank you for your message  

Just a short post as im sad cos my DS has gone off to Centre Parks with a freind til friday and im missing him already  

Speak soon
Emma xx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

ps how do you add those Tinkerfactory things


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi there everyone. Hope you are all enjoying this lovely weather.

Emma, sorry to hear about your DH's count. At least he can go back to having a drink now and again and not worry, and the weight loss must have done him some good. Hope your DS is having a fab time at Center Parcs, I am sure he will be, although missing you too of course!

Great to hear about the new arrival Liz, Faith is such a lovely name too. You were brave just having gas and air too!

Angel, glad your AF has arrived. I think you feelings are normal. It is a scary process, but hopefully worth it.

Cleo, hope work is not too bad. Are you a teacher? 

Lisa, that retail therapy sounds good. I could do with a bit of that. My clothes shopping seems to entail five minutes once in a while whilst at Tesco (occasionally Asda too lol!) 

Jo, are you having any side effects from your sniffing? I started injections on Saturday and they are not bad at all, and I can hardly feel them. No side effects yet apart from feeling tired. DH was worried about me on Sunday as I was singing in the bath - looks like the mood swings might be putting me in a good mood - I hope it lasts!  

Tricksy, hope you had a good birthday at the weekend - the weather was certainly good for it.

Anyway, sorry if I have missed anyone. Take care everyone.

Julia xx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Morning Girls

Julia - How are things with u? Glad u've started ur injections. Not looking forward to mine, although they do say that u start feeling better once u start the stims.

Emma - I know what u mean about missing ur ds, all 3 of mine went to spend the week with their dad, over the easter holidays. I'm dreading the summer holidays, their going for 3 weeks. Hope u've had a good day shopping in Norwich. Glad af showed her face. Its nice that u've been able to talk to ur mum about it too and ur friends.

Lisa - Good luck with ur appointments hun. I love retail therapy  

Cleo - Mmmmm nothing like a pub lunch when the weather is hot. I hope u managed to get ur results back. Its very exciting when u have a date for IVF. Good luck hun, hope everything comes back ok so u can start.

Liz - I hope ur feeling well and ur lovely dd is thriving. 

Me........I'm feeling very sorry for myself at the moment  , but I know its just the meds. I'm hoping I'm going to have a better day than I did yesterday. I felt very   and snappy, headaches coming and going all day. AF arrived on Saturday. Having trouble staying positive. Another 2 weeks of this aarrrrggggg.

Anyway hi to every1 I've missed, sorry I missed u, but I think these meds make u a bit blonde (no offense to any blonde people) also make u rabble on a bit too lol

Love to every1 

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2007)

Hello everyone,

Lovely weather still, great!

Angel - glad you managed to talk to mum, I'm sure you feel better now, hope she understnads why you need tx and continues to support you. I know what you mean about excited and worried, and wish you all the best with this cycle. Don't worry, you get used to it and it's all for a good cause!

Jo - sorry you're having a hard time with mood swings, these are really annoying, I had them and headaches - yuk. Hope you feel better today.

Cleo - glad you're feeling more positive about tx now. I love a pub lunch in the sun, lovely!

Julia - good luck for starting on Saturday! Don't worry about injections, you do get used to them and they don't hurt as much as you expect (and I'm a wimp, so if I say so then it's really not that bad!).

Lisa - good luck on tomorrow at the hospital! Hope they find out things are getting better with the erosion. Is dh back to full health?

Cathie - hope Daisy is settling in well. How's your mum doing?

Sam - hope the new house is enjoyable and that you're not too busy with it. Is Internnet back?

Hello everyone else I missed (sorry).

I came back home on Monday night, dh too, it was great to see our families but also lovely to be back together. We had good breaks and it really helped both of us to cope with things.
Went yesterday to see Prof Regan for a review after m/c. This was unbelievably bad - going to have a good old rant here if you don't mind ... We went in and she looked at my file and just said 'so you had a m/c, right?' without even saying a word of sorry or anything. Then when I asked her what she thought the reason is she said it's just coincidence, bad luck, and that althought she's diagnosed me with blood clotting probs it really doesn't mean much and could still be just coincidence. 4 m/c, each at 6 wks, just coimcidence! Then she asked if I got the embie after m/c to the lab, I said I couldn't do this coz it happened at home in the loo. So she started getting all nasty about how important it is to get them to the lab, so that she can prove to me that it was just something wrong with the embie's chromosoms and so it was just bad luck and nothing we can do (!). She then sent me to do all my blood tests again - good! - saying that 'she'll give me the benefit of the doubt that maybe something new is wrong with me'. And then again how bad it was that I didn't get embie to the lab, and that next time when it happens I make sure I do. Now have you heard anything more discouraging and insensitive than that! DH and me were just so shocked we couldn't say anything. The couple who came in before us, the girl was in tears when she came out, so I wondered what she had to hear, poor girl. Now this is so incompetent and unprofessional and mean, I just couldn't believe a dr could talk like that. Anyone else had such a bad experience with her??

Sorry for the long me post, had to get it off my chest, and also thought it's good to warn other people if you need to go and see her, just to know there's nothing good to expect, and lots of cruelty to come with it. I still can't believe it.

Rivka x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Rivka - I dont know who this Prof Regan is but i would like to give her a piece of my mind   who does she think she is talking to you like that? where is she from cos she sounds like somebody who needs to be struck off in my opinion. Im so sorry and sad that you and your dh had to go through such an awful expereince my dear, im raging just at the thought of it for you both! Like i said i dont know who she is or where she works but i would make damn sure you dont see her again lovey. Big   to you 

Jo - sorry your feeling so awful hun, i hope it sorts it self out soon and your feeling better, remember you told me this is the steps we go through to get closer to our dream, stay positive lovey  

Lisa - let us know how you get on tomorrow. Hope its ok for you  

Tricksy - hope your ok hun, did you find out anything on down regging??

Cathie - how are you, and hows the lovely Daisy?

Cleo -  sending you lots of love for when you start treatment 

Julia - glad your feeling ok with the injections   how is the diet going, you sticking with it? ive lost it a bit, seem to have relaxed a bit much since being told id got down to my target weight, but know i still need to loose!!

Liz - thinking of you and hope your all well xx

Hi to everyone else
Take care
Emma xx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Sorry but could some1  blow me some  please. I need to end in 7. Thank u.

Love Jo xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

All done Jo. You're on a 7 now. I didn't believe in the 7s thing and told someone to blow me bubbles which took me off 777, but since she did I've had bad luck   

Rivka - glad to see you're back. If I were you I'd make a complaint about Prof Regan. She shouldn't treat people that way regardless of what her own beliefs are. Daisy is settling in well thanks, she and Hon are getting on much better now. And Mum is coming out of the clinic a week tomorrow so will be with us the following week which is great. 

Angel = Daisy is fine thanks. She's gorgeous and she knows it! How are you?

 to everyone else. Will post properly another day.

Cathie x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

HI Guys,

Thanks for all of your Birthday Wishes, I had a fab birthday weekend   I had friends and family popping in all day on Saturday and then some friends came for dinner on Saturday night. Hubby cooked everthing and we had a right laugh. Lots of booze and food and loads of laughs. Poor hubby was so plastered he still had his hangover on Monday morning   On Sunday we went out to lunch with some other friends and chilled out in the pub garden all afternoon, all birthdays should be at weekends it was great  

I finally got my schedule from Isis today and the dates are wrong   I am booked for egg collection on 6/6 not the 20th like I agreed with Gemma so I will have to ring her tomorrow and make sure it can be changed, bit peeved and worried in case its all gone tits up again  

Cath B - Glad that Daisy has settled in well and Honey is getting used to her. Good luck when you Mum comes to stay, at least Daisy will be a great distraction!

Jo Jo - I will blow you some bubbles in a mo   Hope that you are feeling a bit better now. Hubby has asked me if I can move in with my Mum for a month when I am injecting, I am moody enough without any more hormonal help!!! 

Rivka - Firstly welcome home, Secondly I am so sorry that you have had such a bad experience with Prof Regan. I must admit that I was worried when I first went to see her as she has got a reputation for not being a great people person. I researched her quite a bit and this woman has amazing crudentials and has without a doubt done a lot for miscarriage research BUT there is no excuse for how you have been treated. I was lucky, she was fantastic with us, explained everything very well and was really good. I have read her book on recurrent m/c and in there she does say that should you be unfortunate enough to have another m/c then it is essential that you try and retain the products as they can then do tests and find out why it has happened, rather than being told they don't know why it happended. This is essential to their research, BUT, you had not been told this and how were you to know and telling you in this way does not help the situation AT ALL. I am really really sorry you are so upset, take a deep breath and don't let it get you down xx

Angel - I didn't find out any more with the sniffing to injecting. There is nothing I can find. I am going to speak to Gemma tomorrow so I will ask her then. I will keep you posted

Sorry everyone else, dinner is ready early and I have been trying to post for the last 3 days!!!! I will catch up again tomorrow

Lots of Love to you all, Take Care

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Morning everybody

Tricksy, your birthday sounded great. A friend of mine has a "birthday week" and for the whole week her hubby has to do whatever she wants him to (!) so her birthday feels like longer. I liked that idea, but then realised that when DH has his birthday he would want the same, and don't fancy washing the car, putting the rubbish out etc which is what he would get me to do. Shame eh!

Regarding the schedule, mine was changed a couple of times too. It is frustrating when you just want to get on with it. Hope they sort it out for you. I don't know if I am being thick or have just forgotten, but when the Menopur is given we obviously have to inject twice, once with Menopur and once with Buserelin. Do we inject at the same time of day or one in the morning and one in the evening? I shall have to ring Gemma and find out. And does anyone know if the treatment dates will have to be changed if my period arrives later than next week? Sorry for all the questions - I find this all very perplexing!!

Emma, I have decided to stick to the diet again (not sure how long it will last this time!) as I realised I only have four weeks until collection, transfer etc. We have a week booked at Center Parcs in a couple of weeks so hoping to stick to it there, although this could prove difficult I think. I got within a couple of pounds of target at Weight Watchers, and like you I relaxed a bit, and am back to square one.

Liz, how is motherhood? Hope you are getting lots of sleep. The first few months are the hardest but they go so quickly so make the most of it. Hope you are both well.

Lisa, good luck at the hospital today. Hope it goes well.

Rivka, sorry to hear about your appaling treatment with Professor Regan. I did an internet search on her, and it looks like she knows her stuff, but she needs to go back and learn a bit of compassion and bedside manner I think. Even if she was having a bad day she should not take it out on her poor patients. Hope you get better treatment the next time you go, and as Cathie said, perhaps write and say how disappointed you were at her manner. It can't do any harm and she needs to know that she behaving unprofessionally.

Jo, how are you feeling today? Hope you are feeling better. When did the side effects kick in with you? I have been injecting now since Saturday and just wondering if I am due some side effects, as so far only felt tired and a bit achey.

Cathie or anyone else, could you explain what the bubbles are please? Thanks!

Sorry if I have missed anyone. Hope you are all well.

Julia xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2007)

Tricksy - your birthday sounds lovely, made me smile to read it! That's the way to do it. Sorry your schedule is messed up. I had a couple of hiccups with dates in my last cycle, ISIS sometimes get things confused, but they are so nice I know they don't do it on purpose and I'm sure they'll straiten things out. You are right, in her book Prof. Regan says it helps to retain products for lab, and I saw her point. But in my case, because the m/c happened the day I had a scan with healthy heartbeat, I didn't even understand it was a m/c at that moment   I thought it was a bad clot ... Anyway 'm not going bak to her, because she doesn't offer to give me Clexane with my next tx (when pg) just aspirin again and there's no point as it didn't help me last time.

Cathie - glad Daisy is settling in and that mum is better, it's really good of you to invite her and I hope you'll both have a good time together. I may think of writing a complaint. I initially just thought I'll let you guys know in case anyone else needs to see her, but probably the hospital also needs to know she's behaving like this.

Angel - Prof. Regan is at the reccurant miscarriages clinic in St Mary's. I was referred to her after I had 3 m/c, a couple of years ago.

Feeling better today, but still emotional and irritated easily (poor dh is suffering quietly!). Maybe it's pms and I'll finally have af coming over??

Have a lovely day everyone.

Rivka x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Jo - what are bubbles?? hope your feeling better now, will try calling you later if thats ok?

Rivka - Sorry if i appeared insensetive asking who Prof Regan was. I hope your feeling better today and yes i think you should let the hospital know how she made you feel hun.

Julia - cant help you with timing of injections im afraid but hope you sort it out soon, well done for sticking to the diet, i try to have a little treat now and again but it always ends up in a big treat, i think im more of an all or nothing person, if i mess up with my diet a little bit, i think i may as well mess up a lot!!! 

Tricksy - glad you had a fab birthday, sounds lovely. Sorry to hear they messed up your dates hun   hope you got it sorted today  

Lisa - hope today was ok for you  

Cathie - im ok thanks, sorry to ask but what is wrong with your mum, i think i must have missed your post which told us, sorry  

 to everyone else

Emma xx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Well i just spent ages choosing from the tinker factory then didnt know where to copy and paste what i had done to??! please can someone tell me how to do it  

Em xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Em, you go into profile, forum layout/information and there's a box at the bottom for writing the info at the bottom of your posts which is where you paste the url for a ticker. Bubbles are something that we can all blow each other to show support etc. Bit like brownie points I suppose as you can win them in the quiz etc.  

My mum broke her leg whilst in Japan in February. She's been in rehab having physio since early March but is going to be discharged next week. 

Rivka - may be worth holding off on a complaint then if you have to go back. I can't believe they're not prescribing clexane, although ISIS may be able to do it for you. 

Must dash as I can smell dinner burning! Will come back later to do proper personals.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

well its a thursday and its the last day of my working week as i don't work fridays anymore     . My head is making me feel quite bad about it though, he has known for ages that i wouldn't be working fridays as he made me apply for it then it went to governors and they all agreed. I'm supposed to be doing a job share but instead of employing someone he has just called an agency and got a supply teacher in!, so it will be a different person each week He came into my class tonight and told me that he couldn't get anyone to cover my class tomorrow and then just stood there expecting me to say oh i'll cover tomorrow then!!! I was fuming. He also expects me to do all the planning for the lessons that i won't even teach. But dh has calmed me down and said i need to chill out and relax, i really am trying but he makes me so mad.   i just worry about the kids in my class. Sorry for the me bit!! 

No other news really, going to call Dr Marfleet's secretary tom to see if they have had my results back so will keep you posted.

Rivka - glad you are back with us. Prof regan sounds awful, what a thing to say to you. Do you think she has hardened up as she deals with this every day? there is no excuse for it, she should be trying to find out the cause and offerering sympathetic ear. You seem so strong, i hope you are ok? Sending you   . Hope af arrives again soon hun.

Lisa- was your appointment today? how did it go? DH went to see 300 last night but i didn't fancy it, too much blood and guts. He enjoyed it though.

Angle - i'm not too good with things like tickers but i think you just paste the link in tio the box at the bootom of your profile   Not sure if thats any help. 

CathB - how is little daisy? hope you're ok.

Triksy - sounds like you had a fab birthday. Glad you enjoyed yourself, thats what life is all about!! having fun, i think i used to have that before i started ttc!! Did you get anything nice?

julia - hope tx going well. Yes i'm a teacher, i find it quite stressfull!! But as i have mentioned i only do 4 days a week now so hoping that i will feel better and less stressed when i start tx.

jo - i got carried away blowing you some bubbles hun. 7 is dh and mines special number. we always say it on the phone if people are about and we want to say i love you. Anyway feel free to return them, but make sure they end in a 7!! 

hello to anyone else, its so hard to keep up with who is doing what.

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hello 

Here's some info re bubbles and also abbreviations/jargon on FF...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=62247.0

For adding writing at bottom of your posts and tickers, as mentioned, you need to go to your profile and on left hand side, click on Forum Profile Information...and then add what you want where it says Signature...

Hope that helps...

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I will be starting a new thread and locking this one in a few minutes so please save any messages you want to post so you don't lose them....

Thanks
N x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way.....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=92405.0

Take care
Natasha x


----------

